#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-11
<virusuy> estamos todos ?
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> magu42: como andas?
<Triviox> buenas! im here..
<magu42> como andas virusuy 
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<magu42> toy cenado vengo en 10´
<Triviox> todo bien magu42 =).. hi virusuy
<Triviox> uh yo tendria que cocinar hoy :S
<virusuy> Triviox: vaya vaya
<virusuy> Yo tengo a la doña cosinando
<virusuy> cocinando
<virusuy> pero despues voy a tener que limpiar
<Triviox> creo que me toca lo mismo virus, estoy revisando unas cosas pero mi compañera no espero.. parece que me tocará limpiar..
<virusuy> Ahi va
<virusuy> pah... estoy leyendo la lista de correos de ubuntu-devel y estan poniendo en duda algunos (son pocos) si vale la pena meter unity como default desktop
<virusuy> :-S y a 18 dias del lanzamiento :-S
<Triviox> yo lei un par de articulos sobre unity, hable con varias personas sobre el tema.. y sigo sin convencerme.. me parece que con gnome se habia logrado avanzar bastante como para incluir un cambio tan radical..
<Triviox> incluir unity como alternativa esta perfecto, pero no se si como escritorio predeterminado..
<pandote> puede ser que con ubuntu pueda tener algun problema de sobrecalentamiento que con windows no?
<virusuy> pandote: dificil
<pandote> lo k dificil?
<virusuy> pandote: que tenga esos problemas.. puede ser en algun tema de control de fanes
<pandote> ok
<pandote> voy a ver como lo soluciono
<pandote> :(
<virusuy> es pc o notebook ?
<pandote> notebook
<pandote> en la tienda inglesa salieron unos ventiladores 
<pandote> a 30uss cpz eso funcione
<pandote> cuando actualizas el ubuntu por ejemplo de 10.10 al 11.4 los programas que tenes instalados se te quedan o no?
 * magu42 volvió
<magu42> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/04/08/ubuntu-11-04-podria-pasar-de-unity-y-quedarse-con-el-escritorio-clasico-de-gnome/
<magu42> pandote⟿ si , queda todo igual exepto el escritorio en ésta oportunidad
<pandote> en otras puede ser que se te borren algunos archivos?
<magu42> normalmente no
<magu42> si son tuyos de tu home no
<pandote> ok
<pandote> gracias:9
<pandote> :)
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> aunque no actualizaria hasta pasados unos dias del lanzamiento
<pandote> x?
<pandote> puede salir algun error
<pandote> ?
<pandote> igual ya me recomendaron k no lo actualize hasta q me acostumbre bien de este xq los graficos podian cambiar mucho
<magu42> un error?  un monton,  cuando recién sale tiene muchos bugs aún
<pandote> jaja
<magu42> las verdaderas son las LTS  las demás son todas RC
<pandote> cual es la diferencia?
<magu42> lts  long therm support
<magu42> rc realese candidate
<pandote> ok
<pandote> y entre xubunt y ubuntu puede haber diferencias en los programas que corren o los codigos'
<magu42> no,  es igual,  solo cambia el escritorio
<magu42> es un poquito mas liviano , pero solo un poquito
<magu42> gnome no es el mas liviano pero es el mas flexible a la hora de tunearlo
<pandote> ok
<pandote> si pero para maquinas con menos capacidades es mejor el xubuntu?
<magu42> lubuntu es el más liviano con lxde
<magu42> si pero son unos 40 mb  menos de ram que usa
<pandote> ok
<magu42> xubuntu lo probé un tiempo pero era tan odioso que puse mas ram y ubuntu de una
<magu42> es cuestion de gustos mas que nada ,  deberás probar todos hasta que encuentres el que mas te guste
<magu42> y se ajuste a tus necesidades
<pandote> pero para alguien que empieza es mejor el ubuntu
<pandote> no'
<pandote> ?
<magu42> si claro ,  es amigable y hay mucha documentacion y una comunidad en español gande
<magu42> grande*
<pandote> y para clonar el disco duro en un pendrive se puede?0
<magu42> pahh  pará que querés hacer , no me queda claro
<pandote> poner todo lo que tengo de una particion de ubuntu en un pen drive
<magu42> te referís a información o a una copia de tu sistema ya instalado a tu gusto
<pandote> al sistema
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> entonces remastersys
<pandote> donde en una termina escribo eso?
<magu42> pero no se si en un pen ,  en un cd/dvd , seguro
<magu42> no, es un programa
<pandote> ok
<pandote> tendria qeu probar en un pen
<pandote> la disquetera de mi pc es rota :/
<pandote> esta
<magu42> estoy leyendo algo aca: http://linuxsan.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/creando-un-livecd-de-nuestra-distro-con-remastersys/
<pandote> ok
<pandote> el ubuntu corre en cualquier maquina k cumpla los requisitos¿
<magu42> si claro y un poco menos tambien, pero queda medio lenta
<magu42> tengo un p3 de 1g con 512 de ram y anda. medio lento pero anda (10.04) 
<pandote> ta pero igual ya hay muy pocas maquinas con 256 o menos de ram
<magu42> pero eso
<magu42> y un poco de ram no es cara hoy en dia
<pandote> nop
<magu42> como para llegar a 512
<pandote> lo k a mi me resulta mas raro
<pandote> es k por ejemplo yo lo instale ayer en el flisol
<pandote> y tengo una acer aspire5720
<pandote> y me resulta mucho mas rapido ubuntu qeu windows vista
<pandote> pero mucho mas rapido
<magu42> vista consume mas ram que cualquier ubuntu
<pandote> puede ser
<magu42> los ubuntu mas nuevos no consumen mas ram por ser mas nuevos
<pandote> pero  a mi me re sorprendio
<magu42> eso es cosa de windoes
<magu42> windows*
<pandote> jajja
<pandote> algun programa que recomiendes para ni bien arranco con ubuntu necesario(ademas del tweak)
<magu42> con el tiempo de uso , te va a sorprender mucho mas :_)
<pandote> ojala :)
<magu42> no, con eso tienes
<magu42> el tema , es que al principio te vas a poner a jugar con el sistema hasta que lo hagas pelota , y es norma
<magu42> normal**
<pandote> ok
<magu42> uso un 10.04 desde hace un año sin tocarlo y sin hacerle nada , y no necesita nada
<magu42> al pincipio todos hacemos de todo , después se nos pasa y solo lo usamos
<magu42> pero está bien para aprender pandote 
<pandote> xq no lo actualizaste al 10.10
<pandote> ?
<magu42> para que?
<pandote> ok :)
<pandote> no tiene ninguna mejora
<pandote> el 10.10
<pandote> ?
<pandote> ya se que el 10.4
<magu42> tengo un 10.10 en el notebook y es igual
<pandote> es el extendido que te dura mas 
<pandote> pero igual
<pandote> algun curso de ubuntu online o en mvdeo tnes idea 
<magu42> hace dos o tres años los cambios eran enormes , ahora para mi no
<pandote> ?
<pandote> estoy leyendo uno ahi pero es medio viejo y basico
<magu42> hubieron varios hace unos años ahora no se de ninguno, los hacia andrés beini pero por una enfermedad en la vista dejó
<pandote> :(
<magu42> yo lo poco que sé lo aprendi en google , mucho google, leyendo y leyendo ,  no tenia banda ancha ni acceso a irc como ahora
<pandote> estos irc
<pandote> estan buenos siempre hay alguien que sabe
<pandote> y en ese xchat hay como 1500 personas
<pandote> pero esta en ingles :/
<magu42> es cuestión de ganas, de buscar , de leer, y preguntar , ahora que hay salas
<magu42> #ubuntu ?
<pandote> c
<magu42> si , es el oficial digamos, pero en ingles  ,, sino tienes #ubuntu-es  pero es SOLO  soporte , nada de charlas
<magu42> para charlas tienen  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<pandote> k bueno!!
<pandote> no me lo tenia
<magu42> alli puedes estar , dejar correr el log , leerlo de a ratos y aprendes bastante, yo ahora me sali por un rato
<pandote> ?
<pandote> seguis estando en los conectados
<magu42> que raro me sali hace como dos horas  jaja
<pandote> ajaj
<magu42> voy a entrar 
<pandote> se
<pandote> ahi te vi
<magu42> y ya estaba?  o me viste entrar ahora
<pandote> en el español te vi entrar
<pandote> ahora
<magu42> ahhh
<pandote> y en el otro es raro
<pandote> xq estabas como en gris
<pandote> y ahora te pusiste en negro
<magu42> en gris significa ausencia marcada
<pandote> ahh
<magu42> que raro este freenode anda medio loco  jaja
<pandote> y las charlas cada cuanto son mas o menos
<pandote> se
<pandote> parece
<magu42> acá reuniones oficiales digamos son los lunes a las 22, pero siempre hay alguien charlando o preguantando algo
<pandote> ok
<magu42> los lunes si hay un topic, no se puede salir de él
<magu42> teoricamente
<pandote> vo ns vemos k me estoy kedando sin internet y se me renueva el 21
<magu42> dale
<magu42> nos vemos
<pandote> los chat irc no deben gastar mucho pero igual
<magu42> son bien livianos
<magu42> pero algo de banda consumen claro
<virusuy> volvi
<virusuy> magu42: como andas che?
<virusuy> como termino todo en la flisol ?
<magu42> bien de bien virusuy 
<magu42> candados nomás
<magu42> cansados*
<virusuy> ah va
<virusuy> ahi va*
<virusuy> se instalaron muchos Ubuntu ?
<magu42> yo pensé que iba  a ser un desastre pero andubo bien
<magu42> vos sabés que no sé , debe saber eduardoR  eso
<magu42> por la sala de instalaciones solo entraba a llevar gente  de la mano  jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> estaba justo al medio , me preguntaron de todo hasta donde estaba el baño  , varios
<magu42> y con los chirimbolos de ubuntu colgados parecia que sabia y todo jaja
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> Vi un mail de eduardor
<virusuy> quec omento que se vendieron pila de remeras
<magu42> 39
<virusuy> y que recuperaron la inversion
<magu42> si, lo lei
<virusuy> y algo de la fiesta dijo tambien
<virusuy> no se si tenian pensado gastar el dinero restante en la fiesta de lanzamiento
<magu42> ya hay para la fiesta lanzamiento sin tener que hacer una vaquita
<virusuy> genial.
<virusuy> Donde va a ser?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes me pidio para que de alguna charla... algo de redes o ubuntu en el trabajo.
<magu42> aparentemente en extención universitaria
<virusuy> Donde es?
<virusuy> ahh ya estoy en la web
<magu42> no sé , creo que es al lado o dentro de la facultad de derecho
<magu42> dame el link!!!!
 * magu42 esta vago
<virusuy> http://www.extension.edu.uy/fotoreportajes
<magu42> grax
<virusuy> pero no dice donde es
<virusuy> solo da la direccion de la oficina
<virusuy> yo supongo que es esa que esta por tristan narvaja y colonia
<magu42> aguien me dijo ayer que era por 18 de julio pero no estoy seguro
<virusuy> ni idea
<virusuy> esperaremos el anuncio oficial
<virusuy> Te digo que el MNAV me gusto mucho
<virusuy> para hacer una Fiesta de lanzamiento ahi
<magu42> está bueno ese local, quien diría que era una carcel
<virusuy> el museo ?
<magu42> ma que museo  el EUCD  era una carcel
<virusuy> ahh, pero el EUCD no me gusto
<virusuy> el MNAV estaba 10 veces mejor
<magu42> ahhh  perdon
<magu42> cual es el MNAV?
<virusuy> el del Global Jam
<virusuy> El Museo Nacional de Artes Visuales
<magu42> ahhhh  que  bolu   , perdon
<virusuy> estaba bueno ese
<magu42> está bien coqueto,  ya se habia hecho algo ahi
<magu42> ahh   el freedomday pasado
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> el mejjor lugar , por la ubicación (no lo conozco)   era el inju   pero pusieron toda clase de excusas ridiculas
<magu42> porque nadie queria ir a abrir un sabado :-(
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> estaba pensando que el dia del release party podriamos seguira desupes yendo a comer
<virusuy> todos juntos, o algo
<virusuy> ya de paso sociabilizamos mas
<magu42> sip , ayer escuche que ese era el plan tambien, pero tenia un cumpleaños y estaba muerto
<magu42> si tengo que explicar como deje mi escritorio asi, mato a alguien  jeje
<magu42> y eso que es bien simple
<virusuy> jajaj
<virusuy> estaria bueno.. tambien regularizar las salidas
<virusuy> como para tener a la sociedad mas unida
<magu42> de eso se ha estado hablando
<magu42> para tener un vinculo más humano
<magu42> y no tanto nicks
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> No se, depende donde sea al final el release
<virusuy> pero ir medio cerca.. a algun lugar para comer pizzas, o algo... esta bueno porque es mas distentido
<virusuy> distendido
<magu42> lo que se habló era justamente  onda pizza y cerveza y gnu/linux claro
<magu42> pero difundir cada reunion en el foro, y si alguien quiere ir con un notebook se lo arreglamos si podemos
<magu42> que le vamos a cobrar!!
<magu42> pagará la vuelta a lo sumo  jajaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> estaria bueno
<virusuy> osea, viste que no hay un lugar, tipo cafe
<virusuy> grande... como para organizar este estilo de cosas
<magu42> era onda el sgundo o tercer viernes de cada mes, que todos tienen plata aún
<magu42> igual en tres cruzes en los banco de espera
<magu42> lamentablemente no hay una asociacion o fundacion con lugar que nos nuclee
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> se..
<magu42> de eso se hablo en la freedomday pasada pero quedo en nada :-(
<magu42> esto es todo add honoren  asi que la vamos remando
<virusuy> y si
<magu42> como dice petinati  "no me bajé los brazos!!!
<magu42> petinatti*
<magu42> o como sea, me quedé en la duda
<virusuy> petinati
<virusuy> se, no importa
<magu42> sip
 * magu42 se calentó y sigue buscando donde corno es extensión universitaria  :-(
<virusuy> magu42: es el tristan narvaja y colonia
<virusuy> Por lo menos la de derecho es ahi
<magu42> ahhh   bien ahi
<magu42> bien comodo el lugar para todo el mundo , omnibus por todos lados
<magu42> alguien me habia dicho de 18 de julio pero capaz que me mezclé con inju
<virusuy> se, la ubicacion es la perfecta
<magu42> igual no se sabe si va a ser el 30 o el 7 de mayo , asi que hay tiempo
<magu42> 30 de abril o 7 de mayo   **
<asterismo> hola genteee
<virusuy> El tema es que no queria el 30 por el primero
<virusuy> como que mucha gente se va
<virusuy> asterismo: hola
<virusuy> magu42: yo preferira el 29
<virusuy> bah, es viernes
<magu42> se acostumbra a hacer los sabados, pero eso , se acostumbra hasta que se deja de acostumbrar  :-)
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> el tema es que hay que ver que tipo de fiesta quieren
<magu42> yo no estube en la ultima , no se como acostumbra a hacer, asi que soy todo oidos 
<magu42> supongo que mañana algo se hablará o el otro lunes
<asterismo> che, virusuy
<asterismo> te vi en la flisol?
<virusuy> asterismo: puede ser
<magu42> pero si hace una semana no habia local para flisol y salió , significa que todo es posible
<virusuy> lo ideal no seria eso, pero ta
<magu42> virusuy⟿ a ver si aprendemos!!
<virusuy> magu42: 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ 
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> iba a poner algo
<virusuy> pero me olvide
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> bueh
<virusuy> me fui a dormir
<virusuy> buenas noches !!!
<magu42> ta mañana virusuy 
<magu42> yo igual
<asterismo> hola gente.... estoy subuiendo las fotos de la flisol al facebook
<libertcharrua> hola
<libertcharrua> como anda don astronomo
<asterismo> bien libertcharrua
<asterismo> vos?
<libertcharrua> bien asterismo 
<libertcharrua> chateando despues del trabajo
<asterismo> bo Ein[Damian]
<asterismo> tas ahi?
<pandote> alguien tiene idea de que se trata la charla de hoy a las 10 en el canal irc?
<pandote> alguien tiene idea de que se trata la charla de hoy a las 10 en el canal irc?
<virusuy> m4v sud0 revisen sus mails !
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-12
<PabloRubianes> buenas gente
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ hola
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el sabado busqué esto en fayerwayer y era en muy linux http://www.muylinux.com/2011/04/08/ubuntu-11-04-podria-pasar-de-unity-y-quedarse-con-el-escritorio-clasico-de-gnome/
<magu42> ya sé que es humo , pero lo publicaron en varios lados
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> lo vi ahi tambien
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> pero hoy en omgubuntu pusieron un post de todas las mejoras de unity en el finde
<magu42> lo van a hacer a andar , como siempre
<magu42> dias mas dias menos
<magu42> vos sabés donde queda exactamente extensión universitaria?
<magu42> ayer hablabamos con virus y encontramos varios lugares :-(
<PabloRubianes> es en 18 entre eduardo acevedo y fernandez crespo
<PabloRubianes> entre republica afap y el inju
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahi esta la dir de extensión universitaria ;)
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ grax
<magu42> se hace ahi la fiesta de lanzamiento?
<PabloRubianes> probablemente
<PabloRubianes> salieron a la venta las nuevas camisetas de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> las de natty
<magu42> no hay nada seuguro
<magu42> las acabo de ver en omgubuntu 
<PabloRubianes> son iguales a la de la 10.10
<magu42> sip
<magu42> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/natty-narwhal-t-shirts-now-available-in-canonical-store/
<PabloRubianes> mmmm tan lindas
<PabloRubianes> aparte si la compro ahora la tengo pa la fiesta.... :P
<PabloRubianes> jejjee
<magu42> yo sigo loco con la polo   snif
<magu42> aunque ahora me pongo cualquier cosa y mi pin  y listo
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo el pegotin en el laptop
<magu42> jaja  y se ve como a 6 cuadras
<magu42> el pin digo
<PabloRubianes> si ese lo puse en la mochila
<libertcharrua> nas noches
<libertcharrua> como andas magu42 
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, 
<magu42> pahhhh  libertcharrua !!!!   
<magu42> como anda don?
<libertcharrua> y demas gente de este prestigioso foro
<magu42> tanto tiempo
<libertcharrua> muy bien y usté
<magu42> bastante bien, o quiere que le cuente
<magu42> jeej
<maxjedrum> buenas noches
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ andabas perdido,  el windows seven te tenia atrapado  :-)
<magu42> maxjedrum⟿ buenas
<libertcharrua> jaja
<PabloRubianes> buenas libertcharrua 
<maxjedrum> he volvido... que se cuenta?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ que andarś usando hoy dia
<libertcharrua> nop nada mas andaba con novia
<PabloRubianes> y maxjedrum que nivel
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<maxjedrum> lo del sábado fue ESPECTACULAR
<libertcharrua> lo lamento pero esto de linux es cuando no me dan bola las mujeres
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ -1
<libertcharrua> o sea la mayor parte del tiempo jaja
<libertcharrua> debian testing con xfce estoy usando
<maxjedrum> pasó algo con la pagina? no logro conectarme
<libertcharrua> por que la home de ubuntu se me lleno
<libertcharrua> aunque ahora estoy en ubuntu
<magu42> squeeze anda de lujo libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> raro, en windows me andaba lento cuando se llenaba el disco
<libertcharrua> aca anda igual que cuando lo instalé elñ ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, recien andaba
<maxjedrum> ahora nones...
<libertcharrua> ya tengo un pedo de distros yo pongo testing en los repos  y me despreocupo de todo jeje
<magu42> maxjedrum⟿ cierto
<magu42> HTTP Error 504: Gateway Timeout
<magu42> The server, while acting as a gateway or proxy, did not receive a timely response from the upstream server it accessed in attempting to complete the request.
<EduardoR> hola
<maxjedrum> no bancó tanta noticia sobre el flisol
<EduardoR> me viene dando error dos por tre
<EduardoR> çjajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR 
<maxjedrum> EduardoR que cuenta?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ squeeze con los non free y listo ,   cero problemas
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<maxjedrum> estimado magu42 a sugerencia tan amable, volví a mi nick anterior
<maxjedrum> la home respondió
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, yo puedo entrar
<libertcharrua> yo entro perfecto a la pagina
<libertcharrua> en google chrome
<magu42> maxjedrum⟿ :-)
<maxjedrum> ni chromium ni firefox 4, ahora si anda en los dos, recien ni el ping me contestaba...
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ cierto en chromium anda , en opera nó
<EduardoR> en firefox 4 me anda
<magu42> ahora anda en todos los que tengo,  fue un lapsus 
<EduardoR> es cosa del server, no del browser
<magu42> se vé que si
<libertcharrua> ah decia por las dudas
<maxjedrum> se ve que tuvo un "lapsus interruptus"
<virusuy> volvi
<virusuy> taba off
<libertcharrua> holaa virus
<maxjedrum> jelou virusuy
<EduardoR> hola virusuy
<virusuy> EduardoR: hola!! maxjedrum hola
<virusuy> libertcharrua: hola
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: hola
<virusuy> y magu42 hola
<virusuy> che, EduardoR viste el mail sobre los mirrors
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> q genial este pibe de canonical
<EduardoR> no, wait
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ayer hablabamos de extensión, donde era ?
<magu42> PabloRubianes> es en 18 entre eduardo acevedo y fernandez crespo
<magu42> <PabloRubianes> entre republica afap y el inju
<magu42> ese era 
<virusuy> pah, no lo ubico
<virusuy> el inju no esta PEGADO al AFAP?
<magu42> yo tampoco , pero ahi está
<magu42> se ve que no  jaja
<maxjedrum> yo ubico un edificio de extension universitaria que esta a una cuadra de ahi
<maxjedrum> pegado al banco comercial que esta en 18 y arenal grande
<EduardoR> En realidad es Extensión cultura
<maxjedrum> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<EduardoR> es como parte del mismo edificio, se confunde con el INJU
<maxjedrum> ok
<maxjedrum> searching in google earth...
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ se va a hacer ahi la fiesta lanzamiento?
<EduardoR> hay que hacer el pedido y está aceptado
<EduardoR> quedaron cort
<virusuy> EduardoR: cuanto tenes de conexion en el MNAV
<EduardoR> cortados, con el flisol que no se hizo allí
<virusuy> para tener nocion nomas
<libertcharrua> che cuando sale el 11.04
<virusuy> libertcharrua: 28 de abril
<virusuy> mañana sale la beta 2
<EduardoR> tengo el plan de 40GB que son 4096/512
<maxjedrum> yastá
<magu42> y anda como la beta
<virusuy> pero en el MNAV ?
<EduardoR> en el MNAV es Comercial 3072/512 , una mierda
<virusuy> se, no da
<EduardoR> jajaja, navego en casa
<virusuy> me parece que vamos a morir con antel nomas
<virusuy> te digo, 40 megas pa antel no es nada.. y pa nosotros demasiado
<EduardoR> el que agrandado :P
<EduardoR> si, pero de subida son 512, eso no da para nada
<EduardoR> la cosa es que logro el contacto en ANtel
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ pero el flisol no se hizo alli porque alguien dijo que era chico , no?   o no es tan chico?
<EduardoR> Alli  trabaja alguien que tiene contacto directo con Antel
<maxjedrum> igual para hacer un stream tiene que dar, mas que lo que tenemos en casa es
<virusuy> EduardoR: mejor entonces :-D
<virusuy> habria que armar esa carta
<EduardoR> Extensión, para 50 a 100 personas está perfecto
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me dijiste de dar una charla de ubuntu en el trabjao no ?
<magu42> ahi va, era chico entonces para flisol 
<EduardoR> pero el flisol, eran 200 a 300 como minimo
<PabloRubianes> si virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mira que siempre pueden caer 200 personas para el evento ubuntu
<magu42> a ver si esta vez virusuy lleva un usb booteable de la casa  :-)
<virusuy> magu42: jajajaja
<virusuy> ya llevare natty pronto
<EduardoR> bueno, es mejor 200 para ubuntu que 500 para el flisol y estallar!!!!
<magu42> yo llevo uno de respaldo
<virusuy> 200 pesronas para la release party esta genial
<libertcharrua> que paso virusuy ? que anecdot hay con eso del usb
<virusuy> libertcharrua: se me caia natty con el proyector
<maxjedrum> estoy haciendo pruebas con remastersys y uck aparte de alguna otra cosa para hacer cd personalizado
<maxjedrum> la idea es que cuando instalemos quede con el fondo de pantalla de ubuntu uy
<maxjedrum> y un monton de programas ya corriendo
<EduardoR> te cuento que amigos vinieron al flisol y se fueron sin instalar, porque vieron el caos y se dieron cuenta que era imposible
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ los que no sabian hacer un usb booteable , virusuy les enseño en pantalla gigante :-)
<libertcharrua> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<virusuy> EduardoR: 
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> yo pienso que
<libertcharrua> yo no sepo hacerlo nada mas con unebootlin puedo hacerlos
<virusuy> si se va a instalar natty ahi
<PabloRubianes> opaaaaaaaaaaaa me acabo de dar cuenta que me actualizaron las barras de scroll 
<virusuy> debe ser alejado de las charlas
<virusuy> y el bullucio
<PabloRubianes> arriba el natty
<virusuy> porque esta mucho mejor estar instalando ubuntu tranquilo, 
<virusuy> y que alguien te explique que hace y le entiendas
<maxjedrum> yo me animo a remasterizar, necesito los fondos de pantalla de ubuntu uy...
<EduardoR> bajaron mi charla ? :S
<virusuy> EduardoR: se puede ir a ver la extension ?
<virusuy> como para ver medidas de la sala y eso
<virusuy> para organizar mejor el evento
<libertcharrua> diste charla EduardoR  sobre que? donde se baja?
<EduardoR> por supuesto, hay que arreglar con Cassinelli, que está de tarde
<EduardoR> Tuneando ubuntu
<EduardoR> www.lanave.com.uy/tuneando
<virusuy> EduardoR: estaria bueno 
<virusuy> igual, PabloRubianes que tienen pensado hacer en la fiesta ?
<virusuy> solo charlas?
<virusuy> install fest ?
<virusuy> ambos, ninguno ?
<maxjedrum> descargando charla
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que infrastructura tenemos
<PabloRubianes> las anteriores fueron charlas + Demos
<PabloRubianes> no habia estructura para install fest
<virusuy> ahi va, estaria bueno ir o tener fotos del lugar
<virusuy> y ver que se puede hacer
<PabloRubianes> vimos el sabado que un install fest puede ser un quilombo sin la infrastructura adecuada
<maxjedrum> pero quilombo divertido
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: de eso hablaba
<virusuy> tener la installfest apartada de las charlas demos
<PabloRubianes> claro pero la idea que sea una fiesta maxjedrum no un quilombo
<virusuy> y parte de sociabilizacion
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que es mejore tener charlas y demos con parte social que armar todo el install fest
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, lo entiendo bien, me refiero a que estuvo bueno igual, obviamente que si está organizado es mucho mejor, y el novato tiene un mejor acercamiento a la cosa, pero dado lo desbordados que estabamos, pienso que podria haber sido muchisimo peor
<EduardoR> Donde vide Sofía?
<EduardoR> vi-ve
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si, puede ser
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, claro pero podia ser mejor eso digo noams
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el installfest es un poco mas complicado
<maxjedrum> toy de acuerdo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a lo sumo dar algunos CD de natty a los que quieran
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, eso eso
<EduardoR> me pide que le averigue cuanto saldría mandarle la camiseta y no se a donde
<PabloRubianes> ademas si lo hacemos el 7 de mayo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: viste que ahora el shipit envia solo a las LoCo
<PabloRubianes> tenemos tiempo de hacer copias suficientes
<virusuy> exacto
<maxjedrum> si se quiere hacer un install fest, habria que organizarlo muy bien
<virusuy> Podrias gestionar que onda con el ShipIt ?
<virusuy> capaz para el 7 podemos tener los CD posta
<maxjedrum> Trae tu compu defragmentada y tus datos respaldados o ni siquiera la tocamos
<virusuy> yo voy a llevar mi note.. porque voy a dar una presentacion :-P y a la pequeña le gusta socibailizar con otras notebooks :-P
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, eso se esta encargando pcapeluto
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: genial!
<EduardoR> a ver, con una maquina con cache ,se instala al toque
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ayer con magu42 hablabamos sobre salir a comer despues
<virusuy> de la fiesta de lanzamiento
<virusuy> cosa que en el global jam no hicimos
<EduardoR> pero el flisol se copmetieron todos los errores juntos!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, me sumo
<maxjedrum> EduardoR, aprendimos para la proxima, ahora ya no podemos corregir
<EduardoR> le pusieron Actualizar mientras instala?
<PabloRubianes> hablando de roma
<PabloRubianes> un seg
<maxjedrum> don PabloRubianes, que cuenta?
<PabloRubianes> ya que estamos casi todo los de siempre SALE LA REUNION HOY?
<maxjedrum> sorry, era para pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> u tal gente?
<EduardoR> no es cosa de echar culpas, pero es evidente que las reuniones de instalación eran reuniones sociales
<EduardoR> nunca tuvimos servidor
<pcapeluto> Hu... se están dando palos?
<maxjedrum> yo acepto mi parte de culpa, apenas si pude ir a una reunión
<EduardoR> y la reunión final con servidor, lo estaban instalando
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: y sale !
<virusuy> ya que estaos varios
<virusuy> estamos
<EduardoR> repito, no es echar culpas, es aprender
<PabloRubianes> bueno todo votan si?
<virusuy> +1
<pcapeluto> Que tan votando? epa...
<virusuy> pa hacer la reunion ya
<PabloRubianes> para ahcer la reunion ahora
<pcapeluto> Ah bien
<EduardoR> se puede hacer instal fest si hay un servidor con cache, y las actualizaciones se hacen después de instalar
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vamos con orden pera
<maxjedrum> +1
<pcapeluto> Ok sale reunión
<EduardoR> +1
<maxjedrum> vuelvo en un minuto, suena timbre
<magu42> +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno SE INICIA LA REUNION
<PabloRubianes> vamos a hacer algo el que quiera hablar que dijite "0/" 
<PabloRubianes> asi no nos pisamos
<pcapeluto> con o sin comillas?
<virusuy> ya votaron que si par hacer la reunion ya ?
<pcapeluto> Si... ya se la hicimos y terminó
<pcapeluto> te la perdiste
<PabloRubianes> sin comillas
<virusuy> noooooooo :-P
<virusuy> che.. ya que estamos en reunion, creo que es importante, 
<PabloRubianes> bueno las reniones de ahora en mas se van a tratar de la fiesta
<virusuy> ahhh
<virusuy> me mataste el tema del mirror PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, al  cerrar el tema la fiesta, lo hablamos
<virusuy> genial
<PabloRubianes> que vos ya te averiguaste todo
<pcapeluto> fiesta fiesta... pluma pluma gay !!!
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que hay que:
 * virusuy se aleja de pcapeluto :-P
<PabloRubianes> Conseguir lugar
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA
<PabloRubianes> promocion
<PabloRubianes> ver que hacemos en la fiesta
<PabloRubianes> y ver como hacemos con las cosas que hay que conseguir
<EduardoR> carta, como hacemos la carta en la wiki?
<pcapeluto> "0/" Pará pará... el lugar no estaba ya ?
<PabloRubianes> (Pegotines, volantes y otros
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, oficialmente no hay que pedirlo
<EduardoR> que es lo del 0/
<pcapeluto> Ah.... bien
<PabloRubianes> para pedir la palabra y no pisarnos
<EduardoR> tengo aqui la carta de FLSIOL
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si queres la hacemos en google docs vos y yo
<EduardoR> aunque luego se cambio 
<EduardoR> genial las subo y la toqueteamos toda
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> a todos les parece bien el local de extencion?
<pcapeluto> Yo nunca entré... solo visité el del Inju
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: por eso pregunte para ir a verlo
<virusuy> o que alguien vaya y saque fotos
<pcapeluto> Se puede entrar así nomás a sacar fotos?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: no
<virusuy> pero que alguien vaya
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vos lo conoces no?
<virusuy> no se si EduardoR que tenia contacto
<EduardoR> si, fui a verlo, tenia una reuniones allí
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos como es?
<EduardoR> y Monica LAgo me lo mostró todo
<EduardoR> hay una sala de clases grande
<EduardoR> con proyector 
<pcapeluto> "/0"
<EduardoR> y otra a la entrada muy atravesada también con una gran mesa y sillas
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, dale
<EduardoR> otras chicas y un fondo 
<pcapeluto> Yo pensando un poco en el que hicimos en Fcien, donde teníamos un salon para el proyector y otro para las demostraciones y remeras y todo eso
<EduardoR> pero son 2 salas grandes las usables
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, con eso nos da para hacer algo tipo fcien
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> yo creo que si
<EduardoR> pero tiene la ventaja que es centrico
<EduardoR> Fcien, da miedo
<EduardoR> es un páramo en los quitos infiernos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no por donde queda sino por como hicimos ahi
<EduardoR> jajaj
<EduardoR> si, claro que da
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que la ubicacion es ideal
<EduardoR> y como decía hay un fondo que si está lindo se puede hacer algo con comida
<maxjedrum> volvi
<EduardoR> o con un toldo por las dudas
<EduardoR> el lugar es perfecto
<pcapeluto> Bien... podremos tener acceso a fotos¿
<magu42> que horario manejan ?
<pcapeluto> previo evento claro
<virusuy> magu42: de 6 am a 9 am
<virusuy> :-p
<pcapeluto> Ah... ojo con lo del horario y día.... no sea cosa que por ser sábado o estar en Luna nueva no quieran trabajr
<PabloRubianes> seria el 7 de mayo
<PabloRubianes> de 13 a 17 maso
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> la que va es Mónica LAgo, que está chocha con su Ubuntu, y todo bien
<virusuy> EduardoR: ella sera la encargada
<virusuy> ?
<virusuy> del lugar, digo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, me parece que es un poco excesivo tener que tener las fotos del lugar para elegirlo
<EduardoR> si, y EduCass
<PabloRubianes> siempre nos manejamos con lo que hay y nos fue bien
<pcapeluto> No no.... no digo para elegirlo
<pcapeluto> digo para tener una idea de donde colocar las cosas
<pcapeluto> pero es secundario igual
<PabloRubianes> si hay un salon grande con proyector y otro con mesa grande
<PabloRubianes> me parece que estamos bien
<PabloRubianes> ademas es una gran ubicacion
<EduardoR> y a la entrada es perfecto para un stand de venta de cosas
<maxjedrum> "/0"
<EduardoR> y buen línea
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, dale
<maxjedrum> Vamos a hacer o tenemos lugar para un install fest o lo dejamos para otra oportunidad?
<maxjedrum> digo, porque si no va, lo de la velocidad de conexion no es tan critica
<maxjedrum> y si va, tocara llevar AptOnCD
<maxjedrum> y Remasterys pa todos
<EduardoR> o clonezilla por red
<maxjedrum> otra vez lo de no tener un server a mano con todos los paquetes tratemos de que no ocurra
<EduardoR> estoy casi seguro que ya hay un servidor con cache
<maxjedrum> o sea, clonezilla, remastersys, uck, aptoncd o lo que quieran
<maxjedrum> ok EduardoR
<EduardoR> sino, lleva educass su maquina
<virusuy> yo prefiero cache-ng
<maxjedrum> vale la pena hacer un install fest?
<virusuy> y listo
<EduardoR> es la que pusimos a ultima hora
<PabloRubianes> para mi no vale la pena
<EduardoR> en flisol, un tipo se la llevó volando y nadie se enteró
<virusuy> EduardoR: como que se la llevo volando ?
<pcapeluto> Creo que en la fiesta de lanzamiento solo deberíamos mostrar las noedades (que hay muchas)
<pcapeluto> y dar C's
<maxjedrum> ok PabloRubianes, digo porque asi vamos sacando temas o incluyendo lo que mas nos interese
<pcapeluto> CD's
<PabloRubianes> si toy con pcapeluto 
<PabloRubianes> aparte es fiesta cuanto menos tengamos que trabajar esta vez mejor
<PabloRubianes> despues se pueden armar install fests
<maxjedrum> EduardoR, quien se llevó que volando?
<EduardoR> jajaj
<EduardoR> el que estaba en la punta, una torre
<virusuy> pero se la robo ?
<pcapeluto> He? se afanaron un PC?
<EduardoR> el script instaló todo de caché, con picos de transferencia de 10MB
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, me gusta la idea de hacer algun instal fest, separado de todo otro evento, algo asi como un evento casi mensual o algo por el estilo
<EduardoR> digo que instaló un vagón de paquetes en unos pocos minutos
<maxjedrum> ahora entendi EduardoR
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, mensual vamos a comer pizza
<PabloRubianes> bueno seguimos
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes completamente de acuerdo
<pcapeluto> +65535
<PabloRubianes> actividades serian charlas y demos
<EduardoR> +1T
<PabloRubianes> ahora promocion
<pcapeluto> Radio?
<PabloRubianes> lo mas importante
<pcapeluto> TV?
<pcapeluto> pensaron eso?
<maxjedrum> "/0"
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, 
<PabloRubianes> dale
<maxjedrum> Radio, hay que hablar con No Toquen Nada
<maxjedrum> y TV canal 4, que usa Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y con 180
<PabloRubianes> que nos dieron para delante en el anterior
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: no olviden a MOntevideo.com.uy
<maxjedrum> En radio me tiro sin drama, en TV la cosa se me complica un poco, pero trato de armar contacto con una conocida del gremio
<virusuy> esa gente, junto a 180 mete para adelante
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer una gacetilla de prensa y mandarla a los medios
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que tener confirmado dia y hora
<EduardoR> tengo contacto con Tanconectados.com la columna de montevideo.com.uy
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: en no toquen nada, hasta se podria ir hasta la radio a hablar sobre Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> si a mi se me complica por el horario pero se ve
<maxjedrum> yo intento en el canal, no puedo prometer nada, porque como no es mac... sino tiene glamour no le dan mucha bola, pero por el lado del Plan Ceibal y todo eso capaz que algo les interesa
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a mi tambien, pero bueno
<EduardoR> Paribanú en faq de Sic. que había ofrecido para ahcer el FLISOL, tienen una radio
<PabloRubianes> con que digan 2 o 3 veces tamos hechos
<maxjedrum> Las mañanas las tengo libres
<maxjedrum> mañanas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: no me imagino a darwin hablando de ubuntu
<virusuy> seria genial
<EduardoR> y allí ofrecio hace tiempo grabar el podcast con calidad profesional
<virusuy> uhh podcast.. que buena idea, armar un podcast con toda la comunidad de SL del uruguay
<virusuy> al estilo posol
<maxjedrum> quien te dice virusuy quien te dice
<PabloRubianes> asi que estamos abiertos a que cualquier medio nos de para delante
<PabloRubianes> no?
<virusuy> si
<maxjedrum> +1
<virusuy> Igual yaguaron 1414, con un postercito en la puerta :-P
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, sabes como rinde ese
<EduardoR> hay otra cosita, PAribanú, dijo que estos eventos pueden ser promocionados por la faq, con plata
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: rinde y rinde
<maxjedrum> EduardoR, ¿plata?
<virusuy> "0/"
<EduardoR> si, plata
<pcapeluto> PLATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<EduardoR> y del flisol, no hicieron nada
<maxjedrum> me referia a que te expliques
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, creo que este evento tenemos algo capaz que seria mejor guardar esa bala para otro momento de penuria no?
<virusuy> Cuanta plata tenemos ?
<virusuy> digo, como pa ver que se puede gastar
<EduardoR> si, hay que ir a pedir plata para hacer evento cultural metafísico polifacético con software libre y te dan la plata
<maxjedrum> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, pedir no poner... explicando dijo orlando
<maxjedrum> ahora entendi
<EduardoR> contacto a paribanu a ver bien como es la cosa
<pcapeluto> Ok
<EduardoR> tenemos efectivos 3500 y ascendiendo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, la ganancia de las remeras que tenemos hasta ahora era?
<pcapeluto> Canal 20 de TCC tiene programas de entrevistas
<maxjedrum> se podria hablar con Buscadores tambien, es el canal oficial...
<virusuy> 3500 uruguayan pesos ?
<EduardoR> hay 10 remeras para vender, emmm, ya quedan 8
<PabloRubianes> el primer paso es confirmar el local
<maxjedrum> quedan 7, si hay una XL negra!!!
<EduardoR> faltan garpar Sofia y Capeluto, CHAN!
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer pegorines y volantes (FOtocopias)
<EduardoR> XL Negra Logo grande?
<PabloRubianes> para que la gente se lleve algo para ir a la pagina luego
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> algo que enganche
<maxjedrum> si, es xl negra con bichitos mejor... logo grande tengo en blanco
<PabloRubianes> y pegotines
<EduardoR> pcapeluto; la XXL sirve blanca?
<virusuy> tengo el pegotin de esta hermosa comunidad en mi router :-D
<maxjedrum> "/0"
<pcapeluto> Mmmmm.... me están mirando torcido
<pcapeluto> creo que quieren la negra
<EduardoR> mejor vendo las camisetas en la feria, ustedes son muy complicados
<pcapeluto> Plisss... no quiero dormir afuera
<PabloRubianes> max dale
<maxjedrum> una negra siempre viene bien...
<maxjedrum> volviendo al tema
<maxjedrum> propongo la creación de secretarias o algo asi
<EduardoR> es lo que hay, valor
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien
<maxjedrum> difusion, propaganda, finanzas, etc. o algo por el estilo
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, +1
<maxjedrum> diseño...
<pcapeluto> Deberíamos conformar un grupo encargado de todo eso no les parece?
<EduardoR> nuevo diseño, propongo
<pcapeluto> Pero para todos los eventos
<maxjedrum> o sea, tenemos consejo directivo, ahora a por mas estructura
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: grupo organizador de eventos
<virusuy> o goe
<pcapeluto> Eso
<EduardoR> yo me encargo de comunicación digital, la análoga no la entiendo mucho
<maxjedrum> la organizacion organizada (vale la redundancia) es mucho mas efectiva
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien
<EduardoR> no, mejor una Comisión Organizadora
<maxjedrum> por eso son necesarias las reuniones, y por supuesto las pizzas...
<PabloRubianes> no entendi lo del nuevo dise;o EduardoR 
<virusuy> a mi me gusto mucho el MNAV..
<virusuy> a nivel infraestructura
<EduardoR> el MNAV para que?
<EduardoR> lanzamiento?
<EduardoR> nooo, sería muy repetido
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> el parque es mas lindo, pero aunque hay auditorio, no hay mas nada
<EduardoR> :S
<maxjedrum> gud provech PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> LA Comision se fue a Comer
<virusuy> EduardoR: digo, me gusto el lugar , no digo de usarlo para este evento
<EduardoR> jjaa. ok, la dejamos para otra vez
<EduardoR> A ver, las camisetas están casi agotadas
<EduardoR> entonces propongo una vuelta de tuerca
<maxjedrum> EduardoR, tenemos que hacer más
<pcapeluto> El MNAV podría usarse para reuniones y prsentar ideas para discutir en el grupo
<EduardoR> por ejemplo, camisetas de otro color
<pcapeluto> incluso para presentar las ideas con un proyector
<EduardoR> +1 pcapeluto
<maxjedrum> +1 EduardoR
<maxjedrum> +1 pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> Por eso me interesa conformar una comisión para eventos
<EduardoR> Otra, es algo mas abrigadito, es mayo, 
<maxjedrum> es de lo que estoy hablando, es fundamental
<EduardoR> lo de las reuniones , denloporhecho
<maxjedrum> buenichimo
<EduardoR> los sabados asi de tardecita, hasta las 19
<virusuy> EduardoR: no hay problema por eso, digo, usarlo los sabados de tardecita
<EduardoR> luego a comer pizza al Sporting que esta D+
<virusuy> jajaja
<EduardoR> Camisetas de color naranja o violeta
<maxjedrum> EduardoR, reuniones semanales?
<EduardoR> que piensan?
<EduardoR> tanto no creo... 
<PabloRubianes> volvia
<maxjedrum> ahh, me parecia un poco mucho
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: para!!!
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tragaste!
<PabloRubianes> si jajaja
<virusuy> EduardoR: remeras de otro color ON
<PabloRubianes> a mi se me complica reunion en la proxima semana... licencia
<maxjedrum> remeras de otro color, excelente idea, sobre todo naranja y violeta (me encanto tu idea)
<PabloRubianes> y me voy pa colonia
<maxjedrum> no drama PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> bueno vamos a ver...
<maxjedrum> pero la otra semana ya casi estamos en la presentacion
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR y yo hacemos la carta
<virusuy> vamos redondeando el tema ?
<maxjedrum> tengo problemas gatunos
<PabloRubianes> max 15 dias
<PabloRubianes> es el 7
<maxjedrum> ok
<pcapeluto> Podemos hacer reuniones mensuales
<PabloRubianes> quien hace cartel?
<maxjedrum> yo puedo dar una mano, ahora de ahi a hacer el cartel completo...
<pcapeluto> Que tipo de cartel necesitan?
<PabloRubianes> poster
<virusuy> Algo como para promocionar el evento
<virusuy> en foros.. escuelas
<virusuy> liceos
<PabloRubianes> esta spreadubuntu ahi se puede modificar alguno
<virusuy> facultades
<PabloRubianes> si eso
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: +1
<PabloRubianes> se puede sacar fotocopias al original y pegarlo por todos lados
<virusuy> Exacto
<maxjedrum> imprimo y le mando a mi hermana, para colgar en colegio
<EduardoR> puedo apretar a CAssinelli para que haga algo prolijo
<EduardoR> con El Pibe Blender del FLISoL
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si lo hace genial pero lo ibamos a joder para los pegotines, tampoco abusar
<EduardoR> Perdón Felipe Vece que tiró la idea del actual poster
<virusuy> cual es la idea de los pegotines
<virusuy> ??
<EduardoR> no es abuso, pero hay que apretarlo para que no lo perfecione hasta el infinito, una hora antes del evento
<PabloRubianes> hay que tenerlo en cuanto se confirme el local y hacer mucha promocion
<EduardoR> quizás algunos tux mas.. que se vendieron como agua
<EduardoR> y a voluntad, dieron 100% de ganancia
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, para mi los tux son flisol...
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer pegontines de ubuntu
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: exacto
<PabloRubianes> de ubuntu Uruguay... de ubuntu solo ya tenemos
<EduardoR> también de ubuntu, le llevo lo s de Canonical ara ver si podemos copiar alguno 
<EduardoR> hacer 10000 pegotines todos iguales no hace movida
<PabloRubianes> si algo como uno medio grande para termo o matera
<EduardoR> la idea genial es que la gente coleccione
<PabloRubianes> o algunos de tama;p de pegotin pa laptop
<maxjedrum> una cosa re loca, se podran hacer de esos plateaditos, que vienen con las laptops y netbooks, pero que sean de Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, salen un huevo
<EduardoR> eso lo manejamos, pero no se en que quedó
<maxjedrum> ok, mala idea
<EduardoR> se puede
<virusuy> gente!!
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, y parecidos?
<virusuy> TAZAS DE UBUNTU URUGUAY POR DIOS Y LA VIRGEN SANTISIMA !
<PabloRubianes> para mi que los que mas nos sirven son los tama;o matera o termo
<EduardoR> el profe de estampados estaba averiguando
<virusuy> no toman cafe aca, semi geeks !
<maxjedrum> brillante virusuy +10
<virusuy> blasfemos, ban y eliminacion de mail para quien no tome cafe
<PabloRubianes> donde se hacen tasas?
<virusuy> 4tintas
<maxjedrum> virusuy, tambien sirven para te y cocoa...
<EduardoR> como el que le regalaron a Fedaron e Paysandú, está genial
<EduardoR> es TAMPOGRAFIA
<maxjedrum> virusuy, precios?
<virusuy> EduardoR: no se, 
<virusuy> maxjedrum: ni idea
<virusuy> pero estaria bueno armar algo
<maxjedrum> ok
<virusuy> y hacer, no se, 10
<maxjedrum> investiguemos
<virusuy> y vender 8 y sortear 2
<pcapeluto> No pueden hacer 10
<virusuy> por ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, tenemos pila de cosas para sortear
<PabloRubianes> y si seguro que para que te hagan hay que hacer muchas
<pcapeluto> las tazas, lapiceras, llaveros y demás se hacen por cantidades para que salga barato
<EduardoR> pero tazas son re-cool
<maxjedrum> che, hay un usuario de mint, que tiene una imprenta, capaz que se prende a hacer algo
<maxjedrum> Dbertua
<virusuy> Son re cool si
<virusuy> pahh dbertua
<virusuy> que personaje
<pcapeluto> "/0"
<EduardoR> pero es ooset
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, dale
<pcapeluto> quiero explayar algo
<EduardoR> offset
<virusuy> corria el año 2008, cuando dbertua te cuadraba el cerebro con el free software
<PabloRubianes> dale pcapeluto 
<EduardoR> le cortamos el manbo varias veces para dar alguna charla del tema
<pcapeluto> Bien un poco le comenté a PabloRubianes una idea que tenía pero incluye algo de lo que se está hablando acá
<EduardoR> no, mejor dicho, se cortaba solo
<EduardoR> Es un loco que hay que aprovechar
<pcapeluto> se trata de un grupo para "Organizar Eventos" como esos que se contratan para las fiestas pero relacionado al SoftLibre
<EduardoR> huuuuy!!! me olvidaba de Almaplast!!!!
<pcapeluto> Es decir
<pcapeluto> creo que aprendimos algo con FliSOL y las remeras
<EduardoR> Almaplast puso 4000 en flisol, por nada
<pcapeluto> es posible utilizar recursos en comun para hacer las cosas más baratas
<EduardoR> Hay que manguearlo , de nuevo
<EduardoR> explico?
<pcapeluto> y algo que le sucede a todos los grupos es que con cada evento tienen que ponerse a buscar precios, lugares etc. etc.
<maxjedrum> explique EduardoR
<EduardoR> Puso plata, a cambio del logo en el poster
<pcapeluto> Si podemos tener un grupo quizás incluso con gente de otros gurpos pero que se encargue de estas tareas, nosotros y otras organizaciones tenemos tiempo para as coasa
<EduardoR> la idea que no cuajó era hacer mousepads
<EduardoR> ellos ponen TODO
<EduardoR> nosotros el diseño
<asterismo> ya voy... toy leyendo
<EduardoR> con logo de ellos en un rincón y hacemos 500 mouse padas
<virusuy> EduardoR: no se que tanto rinde un mousepad
<PabloRubianes> bueno eso es mas racional que las tazas por ahora
<virusuy> pcapeluto: me parece genial esa idea
<PabloRubianes> los mousepad encaran
<maxjedrum> aca hay uno que hace lo de las tazas, llaveros... www.sigursa.com.uy
<EduardoR> o sin goma eva abajo, solo como un cédula de plastificada
<maxjedrum> mañana temprano llamo y averiguo
<maxjedrum> 100 tazas 4000 pesos
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, no nos podemos gastar toda la plata que tenemos en tazas
<virusuy> definitivamente
<pcapeluto> Las ideas creo que deberíamos plasmarlas en reuniones en el MNAV
<EduardoR> pero a Fedaro le hicieron una personalizada, asi que debe ser posible hacer menos
<PabloRubianes> cuando serian las reuniones?
<virusuy> yo creo que si EduardoR 
<virusuy> en 4tintas
<virusuy> te hace 1 si queres
<maxjedrum> no, me refiero a que es una oferta, pero tal vez 10 tazas nos salen 400 pesos
<EduardoR> perfecto, se hacen 10 o 20 y estamos hechos
<virusuy> y estaria genial maxjedrum 
<asterismo> hola
<maxjedrum> hola asterismo
<asterismo> ahora que lei comento....
<asterismo> yo estuve averiguando por tazas y mousepads para el observatorio....
<asterismo> incluso rompecabezas de carton duro.... muy lindos para niños...etc
<asterismo> tazas costo 150
<asterismo> mousepads y rompecabezas 80
<virusuy> ahi va, y que calidad?
<asterismo> en las tazas podria haber un descuento por cantidad
<asterismo> tipo a 120
<asterismo> si son ponele 10 o 20
<virusuy> que calidad las tazas asterismo 
<asterismo> muy buenas...
<virusuy> yo creo que si se hacen tazas, debera tener el logo de ubuntu y los narwhal en naranja del otro lado
<asterismo> los tipos las hacen con fotos de gente y eso... quedan bien de bien
<asterismo> el lugar es CopiSer en la esquina de la plaza independencia.... si alguien pasa por ahi puede ir y averiguar....
<EduardoR> los Mouse pad, son GRATIS, porque es promosión de la plastificadora
<maxjedrum> plaza independencia de que lado? asterismo
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que todo muy lindo pero hay que ser realistas y falta menos de un mes
<PabloRubianes> despues se puede armar un store de ubuntu uruguay o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora hay que ver que hacemos para la fiesta
<asterismo> la esquina en frente al solis
<virusuy> asterismo: lo ubico, son buena calidad
<maxjedrum> ok
<EduardoR> y que las tazas las pague Almaplast y somos mas felices
<pcapeluto> Opa..... me gustó lo del Store
<asterismo> la taza es blanca
<EduardoR> si los colores transparentan, tiene que ser blanca
<asterismo> creo que tengo una tarjeta de uno de los flacos de ahi...
<pcapeluto> concentrémonos en lo necesario para el evento
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, un store propio no nos trae problemas por lo de LoCo Team?
<EduardoR> los gastos tendrían que ser con boleta a Almaplast, asi le sirve mucho mas
<asterismo> yo casi mando a hacer con el logo del observatorio...
<PabloRubianes> ta pero esas cosas no se arman con este apuro
<PabloRubianes> las mousepad gratis no me parece mal pero si hay que poner plata me parece que hay que ver que hacemos con la plata
<virusuy> consulto
<virusuy> hosting de la comunidad
<asterismo> pregunta
<virusuy> quien lo paga? que onda ?
<asterismo> los que pusieron plata para las remeras... amortizaron?
<EduardoR> todito, y con 3500 de ganancias
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, no nosotros podemos usar la marca
<PabloRubianes> pero puedo averiguar
<PabloRubianes> para estar tranquilos
<maxjedrum> ok
<pcapeluto> El Hosting lo está pagando la gente de Maldonado
<PabloRubianes> en realidad podriamos pagar el hosting entre todos con esa plata
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, que pasa si ponemos una cuota que no sea cuota, sino colaboración o sea donación mensual voluntaria?
<EduardoR> asterismo, irían como 4100 si no fueran tan chinches que la quieren asi y asá
<PabloRubianes> y no joder a los de maldonado como siempre
<asterismo> con 3000 pesos capaz que se pueden mandar a hacer 20 tazas
<asterismo> y yo creo que se venden todas en poco tiempo
<asterismo> y la taza la podes cobrar 200 mangos y sacarle 50 de ganancia
<asterismo> yo que se
<asterismo> o como una remera
<asterismo> 230
<pcapeluto> La cuota es un recurso pero creo que tendría más aceptación en los usuarios la vent en un store
<maxjedrum> asterismo +1
<maxjedrum> digo como para arrancar
<asterismo> ademas los locos imprimen una figura de 8x21 cm creo en la taza
<asterismo> y listo...
<asterismo> puede ser un a foto, un logo... etc
<asterismo> si es medio sencillo se puede conversar
<asterismo> yo que se
<EduardoR> quien va a averiguar bien cuanto sale y que hay que llevar?
<asterismo> de que
<maxjedrum> o sea, ponemos unos pocos pesos, como para poder arrancar con el store, anotamos y en todo caso despues de un año y el que asi lo quiera, se le devuelve el importe, a 50 o 100 pesos por mes, no le veo el drama, y completamente voluntario
<EduardoR> precio de impresion de taza
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, cuota no se puede
<PabloRubianes> y store creo que si pero hay que confirmar
<asterismo> yo puedo averiguar cuando pase por ahi... capaz esta semana puedo ir o llamar por tel y explicar la situacion
<EduardoR> creo que la venta de merchandisin ya esta funcionando sola
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, cuota no, aporte solidario, o donacion, o aporte voluntario, regalo,...
<maxjedrum> poner lo que se pueda, cuando se pueda
<PabloRubianes> igual creo que mejor nos sacamos la fiesta de arriba y despues armamos todo esto del store bien no?
<EduardoR> y ademas está lo de Loading
<maxjedrum> no es cuota, no tenes obligacion
<maxjedrum> y con 5 donaciones, te regalamos un llavero, con 12 una taza...
<EduardoR> hay plata, y cada cosa que se gaste para tener mas mercadería, multiplica
<EduardoR> no hay necesidad de donaciones
<maxjedrum> EduardoR, me refiero a nosotros mismos
<maxjedrum> como no se puede poner una cuota...
<EduardoR> se venden las camisetas y hay 2000 más, son 5500
<pcapeluto> Tratemos de depender lo menos posible de las donaciones, piensent un poco más "comercial" pero dejemos esto para otro momento
<virusuy> podriamos vender drogas :-P
<pcapeluto> La fiuesta
<maxjedrum> ok
<maxjedrum> entonces a concentrarse en mercaderia
<EduardoR> no vamos a tener camisetas para la fiesta, asi que hay que impimir mas
<PabloRubianes> si
<asterismo> pero... ese precio que pase sirve??
<asterismo> el de la taza, rompecabeza y mousepad
<EduardoR> 150 una taza?
<asterismo> capaz se podrian mandar a hacer uno de cada uno y ver...
<maxjedrum> una pregunta ¿los chiquilines que estaban en la puerta? ¿como les fue? ¿que vendieron?
<asterismo> los animalitos de ubuntu dan para hacer rompecabezas para niños, pensando en edubuntu y eso....
<asterismo> yo que se
<EduardoR> Los de LOADING... vendieron bastante bien
<pcapeluto> FIESTA LANZAMIENTOOOOOO !!!!
<maxjedrum> eso es un buen indicador
<EduardoR> repito lo que mande a la lista del consejo
<maxjedrum> ok pcapeluto
<PabloRubianes> si esto se fue de mambo
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> no nos vayamos de tema
<virusuy> vamos a confirmar el lugar primero
<EduardoR> ellos no cobraron nada por vender nuestras camisetas y manejaron $8500 sin nada a cambio
<virusuy> podrian confirmar y luego sacar fotos
<virusuy> o realizar un diagrama del lugar
<EduardoR> ellos hacen merchandisin artesanal 
<virusuy> para organizar lugares
<maxjedrum> ta EduardoR, pero tambien vendieron para ellos, y cosas muy buenas, digo porque me parece que hay que llamarlos de nuevo
<EduardoR> lo del lugar, es hacer la carta y está 
<PabloRubianes> listo eso lo haceoms
<PabloRubianes> y depsues
<maxjedrum> ok
<EduardoR> lo del disgrama del lugar, te lo mandan en Sweet Home 3D 
<maxjedrum> me gusta el lugar
<EduardoR> que es para Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> me parece que solo tendriamos que hacer pegotines y afiches (fotocopiados)
<EduardoR> perfecto, pegotines, salieron baratísimos
<PabloRubianes> o si se pueden hacer mas remeras
<pcapeluto> Yo pongo la impresora color para hacer los afiches necesarios
<PabloRubianes> pero no se si da el tiempo
<maxjedrum> si, no hay que olvidarse que esta turismo de por medio y no labura ninguna imprenta...
<virusuy> e vero!
<virusuy> pegotines then!
<maxjedrum> y de yapa el 1 de mayo
<virusuy> pegotines y afiches
<EduardoR> los de flisol, los pusimos 2 días ANTES
<maxjedrum> pegotines +1
<PabloRubianes> y las mousepads gratis?
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> vamos por partes?
<virusuy> mmmm
<maxjedrum> y si viene de arriba, yo agarro una inyeccion en la frente...
<pcapeluto> Creo que deberíamos centrar los esfuerzos en Pegotines, Mousepads, afiches y posters
<virusuy> oki
<EduardoR> consigo auspicio de Almaplast
<maxjedrum> ok, completamente de acuerdo con pcapeluto
<PabloRubianes> poster y afiche no es lo mismo?
<pcapeluto> Ah... y no olvidarse de CD's y DVD's
<virusuy> EduardoR: seep
<EduardoR> posters es para promocionar el evento, no vendemos afiches
<maxjedrum> apretemos a Almaplast entonces EduardoR, digo, exprimamos...
<EduardoR> a hora que lo pienso, unos afiche para vender...
<EduardoR> no divaguemos
<EduardoR> Almaplast lo consigo
<EduardoR> pero imprime en una semana
<EduardoR> hay que hacer diseños
<maxjedrum> Lugar, casi definido, Sponsor, casi definido, cosas para vender definidos
<EduardoR> vieron los de flisol no hizo?
<EduardoR> los que flisol no hizo
<pcapeluto> que nos hizo?
<EduardoR> pegotines, hay que hacer, para tapar al de Windos, para la tecla 
<maxjedrum> ese es fundamental!!!
<PabloRubianes> esos los mando canonical
<PabloRubianes> no te di de esos?
<EduardoR> Flisol, prometio hacer a cambio de la publicidad y no se hicieron
<PabloRubianes> yo ya tengo mi tecla tapada
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: yo tambien :-D
<maxjedrum> somos dos en esta casa
<EduardoR> no trajeron ni almanaques que es lo que querían hacer igual
<maxjedrum> no mas loguito asqueroso
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: imaginate. viste el pegotin grande con el logo de ubuntu, tengo una dell viste las tapas de las dell ?
 * magu42  teclea su pegotin de la tecla super :-)
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> bueno vamos terminado?
<asterismo> esos pegotines para las teclas hay que vernderlos
<virusuy> seria genial, tengo sueño carajo!
<asterismo> igual que los colgantes
<pcapeluto> Redondeemossssss
<virusuy> lugar casi confirmado
<maxjedrum> lugar ok
<pcapeluto> Diseño de afiches y posters
<maxjedrum> ???
<asterismo> y todo re-invertirlo en hacer tazas, pegotines, etc, etc
<PabloRubianes> si quieren nos reunimos el proximo jueves ya que la otra semana capaz que no todos estamos
<EduardoR> Rubianes me hiciste regalar mi tira de UBUNTU y no me diste otra :(
<maxjedrum> el jueves es buena idea
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tengo una para vos
<EduardoR> jueves +1
<PabloRubianes> CARTA EduardoR y yo
<pcapeluto> Yo a Rubianes le dejé 432 tiras de Ubuntu, tenía que repartirlas
<maxjedrum> yo tengo la mia...
<EduardoR> ya mandé invitacion a pcapeluto y a vos
<virusuy> 432 exactas?
<PabloRubianes> dise;os de afiche y pegotines casinelli?
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhh alguien mándeme la foto de Gonza jugando con Gcompirsssss
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no las baje las fotos pero te lo mando
<virusuy> Gonza es tu hijo ?
<pcapeluto> Si... estaba re copado con el Gcompriss
<EduardoR> estan las fotos de Asterismo en Facebook
<virusuy> pcapeluto: yo me acuerdo que la anteror flisol era re chiquito
<PabloRubianes> y los que puedan vayan recopilando para la lista de promociones
<EduardoR> ya etiqueté a un pueblo
<virusuy> y ahora taba re grande, se crian los gursies eh!
<maxjedrum> yo rob,,, ejem encontre unas en Taringa, ya te las mando
<EduardoR> en los tuxes metí a varios del exterior
<asterismo> si ya vi
<PabloRubianes> peren
<PabloRubianes> tuxes al final no hacemos no?
<virusuy> gente
<PabloRubianes> solo pegoteines ubuntu
<maxjedrum> tuxes si
<EduardoR> salen regalados
<virusuy> me desconecto y uelvo 
<virusuy> nos vemos
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> otra cosa
<maxjedrum> pcapeluto, te estoy tratando de mandar foto
<EduardoR> tuxes que tengan que ver con ubuntu, claro
<virusuy> manden lo que se resolvio a la listaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PabloRubianes> dale mando un mail ahora
<PabloRubianes> hay reunion el jueves entonces
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> si
<PabloRubianes> asi lo pongo en la lista
<EduardoR> que hacemos con LOADING
<PabloRubianes> los invitamos
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> tienen muchas cosa de logos de Ubuntu hechos
<EduardoR> la cosa si le pedimos algo en particular
<EduardoR> las hebillas son enormes
<EduardoR> las hacen para eventos de comiscs
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que lleven lo que quieran y lo venden para ellos
<EduardoR> son como de 10 cm, es una grosería
<pcapeluto> Ah... pero que no le ganen un peso
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAA
<maxjedrum> taban grandes las hebillas
<EduardoR> pero si le pedimos algo que segun nosotros es mejor
<EduardoR> tiren ideas 
<EduardoR> ellos hacen cosas con acrílico pintado
<EduardoR> pines y esas cosas
<asterismo> che, gente me tengo que ir de esta maquina
<asterismo> cualquier cosa me avisan por mail
<maxjedrum> saludos asterismo
<EduardoR> se postea todo 
<asterismo> tengo que seguir laburando...
<asterismo> ok
<pcapeluto> Saludos
<asterismo> abrazo gente,..
<pcapeluto> Estoy viendo el documento EduardoR
<EduardoR> queda entonces que pueden venir al lanzamiento
<luciano_> volvi
<EduardoR> y yo les pediría algo para sorteos
<EduardoR> ponele 3 cintos pero con hebilla mas normal
<maxjedrum> hay que ver lo que cobran, tal vez sea buena idea sortear algo
<EduardoR> de 5cm está bien, no?
<EduardoR> un cinto sale $400
<EduardoR> es de cuerina, muy resistente
<luciano_> ciinto no loco, y cinto de ubuntu, mas geek imposible
<PabloRubianes> nos olvidamos de la republica... en el 10.10 nos pusieron en una nota
<EduardoR> averiguo 
<PabloRubianes> tengo el diario todavia guardado
<maxjedrum> que hacemos con difusion, o sea radio tv diarios?
<EduardoR> la diaria puso sobre FLISOL, una lista de ciudades que era cualquier cosa
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, hay que hacer una lista
<EduardoR> hay que confirmar el lugar y hacer un "comunicado de prensa"
<PabloRubianes> anda recopilando las que conoscas y hacemos la lista el jueves
<PabloRubianes> eso puse en el mail que estoy mandando
<pcapeluto> Tenemos que tener uno armado para repartir en cada evento, solo modificar detalles menores
<EduardoR> para el jueves tenemos confirmado el lugar con suerte
<maxjedrum> ok PabloRubianes, me refiero a como hacemos, para no pisarnos y llamar dos veces a la misma puerta y ninguna en otra
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el apellido de tu socio es casinelli?
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, luego de la lista repartimos
<EduardoR> cassinelli
<maxjedrum> perfecto
<PabloRubianes> igual lo mejor seria hacer un comunicado de prensa
<EduardoR> eso faltó en FLSIoL
<maxjedrum> redacta?
<EduardoR> es similar al que usamos para pedir el local
<EduardoR> de uno salen los demás
<EduardoR> cambiando destinatarios
<maxjedrum> apenas lo tengan manden copia, asi hablo con produccion, capaz que me dan bola
<EduardoR> lo mandamos a la lista de ubuntu
<maxjedrum> ok
<pcapeluto> Bien
<EduardoR> el mail del consejo, cuál es?
<PabloRubianes> consejo@ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> porque tengo 2  y no dan error
<EduardoR> consejo-grupo que es?
<pcapeluto> Ah.... esa era una prueba
<PabloRubianes> y hay que ver el listado de charlas
<EduardoR> mandá un mail a consejo@ubuntu.org.uy a ver si la recibo
<EduardoR> porqu tengo la duda que no estoy allí
<PabloRubianes> si lo toy copiando
<PabloRubianes> enviado
<PabloRubianes> a ver si les llega
<EduardoR> porque estoy poniendo siempre todos los mails como un boludo
<PabloRubianes> buenos eduardor ma;ana me conecto y vamos haciendo lo de la carta
<PabloRubianes> alguien se anima a copiar el mail de la lista al blog de la pagina?
<PabloRubianes> yo ma;ana pongo el log de la reunion en el wiki
<pcapeluto> Yo lo pongo ahora
<EduardoR> si, a la lista me llega, yo quiero probar el consejo, es otra cosa, ya se
<EduardoR> ok, falta decir que se buscan auspiciantes
<maxjedrum> pcapeluto te mande un par de fotos
<EduardoR> y se proponen Almaplast y Loading
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mande una prueba
<luciano_> PabloRubianes: 
<luciano_> che
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso lo ponemos el lunes
<luciano_> tenemos que hablar del mirror despues
<luciano_> pero para la proxima
<pcapeluto> maxjedrum ok, espero que lleguen
<PabloRubianes> si el jueves lo hablamos luciano_ 
<maxjedrum> yastan...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, digo el jueves
<maxjedrum> hora de arrancar pa la cama
<EduardoR> no me llego nada de prueba
<maxjedrum> nos hablamos el jueves
<EduardoR> chau para los que se van
<EduardoR> la prueba del consejo no llega
<PabloRubianes> vieron esto? http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=834
<EduardoR> sigo viendo lo de la lista último
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pcapeluto te tiene que agregar lo del consejo
<EduardoR> ta, seguro gianola no me quiere y no me puso en la lista :(
<pcapeluto> Me fijo, eso creo que lo hacía Julin
<pcapeluto> pero me fijo si tengo algo
<EduardoR> la camiseta de Bono, no?
<EduardoR> está bueniiiiisima
<pcapeluto> Estoy viendo.... es un dibujo con doble imagen
<pcapeluto> es una cola de Narwall o la cara de un chacal
<PabloRubianes> chacal?
<pcapeluto> Un perro con orejas puntiagudas
<pcapeluto> Un Doberman
<pcapeluto> Un Algo parecido
<PabloRubianes> galgo
<PabloRubianes> ahora lo vi
<PabloRubianes> que imaginacion muchacho
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJA
<PabloRubianes> esta buenisima... como las que vinieron y se me perdiron :P
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<PabloRubianes> bueno hasta el ma;ana 
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> que están viendo?
<pcapeluto> Nos vemos Rubianes
<Triviox> buenas.. creo que llegué meido tarde, no?
<PabloRubianes>  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=834 EduardoR 
<Triviox> malditas clases en ipa ¬¬
<pcapeluto> Tenés que averiguar si es un perro o la cola de un Narwall
<EduardoR> están fumando algo?
<PabloRubianes> es la cola bo
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<EduardoR> conviden!!!
<pcapeluto> Para mi es un perro Acertibo como dice Cesar Millan
<PabloRubianes> este se piro con el jarabe del hijo
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> chau
<EduardoR> el problema de tener un disño asi es que se vence en 6 mese
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj si pero es coleccionable
<EduardoR> y si sale una distro con un bug molesto te vas a acordar mal cada vez que tengas la camiseta puesta
<pcapeluto> ese es el Ki del asunto
<pcapeluto> JAJAJJAA
<EduardoR> si, pero prefiero algo coleccionable que no se venza
<pcapeluto> Tal cual
<EduardoR> propongo otro diseño distinto a los anteriores
<EduardoR> para no quemarlos, o cansar
<virusuy> yo quero una remera con mi cara, atras el logo de ubuntu y que diga "virusuy aprueba esta remera"
<EduardoR> el logo de ubuntu con la ballena
<EduardoR> "powered by Ubuntu" 
<EduardoR> tiremos ideas
<virusuy> nah
<EduardoR> Ubuntu certified!
<virusuy> EduardoR: 
<virusuy> mira esta idea
<virusuy> viste las dos ballenas naranjas?
<virusuy> osea, la forma de la ballena
<EduardoR> cual
<virusuy> esas adelante, en una remera gris
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> remera gris
<virusuy> y adelante, solo esto estampado
<pcapeluto> Me gustaba más la del suricato, esta del perro da para confusiones
<EduardoR> la 834 es la ballena
<EduardoR> la de suricatas se vece ahora
<pcapeluto> Bueno gente.... me voy que tengo que tengo que dormir mañana me espera un día largo
<EduardoR> vaya vaya 
<pcapeluto> Varias cosas salieron hoy che... hay que juntarnos NO-VIRTUALMENTE
<EduardoR> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=623
<virusuy> EduardoR: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-45CIZ5VTeU0/TaMib15wF7I/AAAAAAAAAQI/rfUzWv6UhwQ/s1600/natttyRelease2011.png
<virusuy> esas dos ballenas
<virusuy> yo las tengo saparadas en un svg
<virusuy> una remera gris, y las ballenas adelante en grande
<EduardoR> las ballenas están bien
<EduardoR> pero hay que jugar con la palabra UBUNTU y las ballenas
<EduardoR> solas las ballenas no dicen nada
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> se podria agregar algo debajo
<EduardoR> ballenas arriba, y CoF (circulo de amigos abajo
<virusuy> se
<EduardoR> o Ballenas y UBUNTU debajo
<EduardoR> mejor
<virusuy> o ballenas apuntando al CoF
<pcapeluto> Bueno... nos vemos , chau chau....
<EduardoR> ubuntu y cof 
<EduardoR> eso se lo paso al diseñador y le digo que se maneje con el logo , las ballenas y el cof
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> la otra seria llaveros
<EduardoR> viste este pad http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=623
<EduardoR> la taza y el mug también son potentes para un store
<virusuy> EduardoR: el mug me encanta
<virusuy> lo compraria con muchas ganas, pero no tengo paypal
<EduardoR> sabés que el plastisol se podría adherir de otra forma
<EduardoR> viste el material de la remera?
<EduardoR> es una goma liquida
<EduardoR> que al calentarse se solidifica
<EduardoR> si pudieramos "serigrafiar" en redondo, poniendo el logo sería genial
<EduardoR> como un sello
<EduardoR> si fuera como un stencil, se hace una hoja de acetato
<EduardoR> pero la b en ubuntu es cerrada
<EduardoR> a menos que hacerla abierta a prosópito
<EduardoR> y hacer un stencil con plastisol o un sello
<EduardoR> un sello como una rueda que pase y deposite el diseño sobre la taza
<EduardoR> luego la calentamos y queda fijado
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-13
<virusuy> peñarol nomaaaaa !! ah ! no
<virusuy> buena noiiite
<virusuy> vieron el poster de apuro que hice ?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ta bueno , pero 11 am ?  no era de tarde?
<virusuy> magu42: la hora hay que cambiarla
<virusuy> deje esa , pero no es para nada
<virusuy> cuando vuelva la modifico un poco mas
<magu42> tengo un amigo  ex imprentero  que me enseño a mirar ese tipo de cosas , aunque seas un plomazo  :-)
<magu42> pero está bueno , que es lo que importa
<magu42> virusuy⟿ lo de plomazo era por mi , aclaro por las dudas  :-)
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> si se entendio
<virusuy> ese poster se esta usando en varios lugares
<magu42> ahh  , viste como es la palabra escrita
<virusuy> palabra escrita?
<magu42> me refiero cuando en un chat lo que está escrito puede se interpretado mal,  no hay gestos ni caras complices
<magu42> ser*
<virusuy> se, pero no te preocupes
<virusuy> me falta que me pasen un logo de ubuntu-uy
<danubio> wenasss
<virusuy> o , mejor, agarren el svg que pase y lo modifiquen a gusto
<virusuy> danubio: buenas!
<danubio> como va la cosa
<danubio> como tubo flisol montevideo
<danubio> alguna foto ?
<virusuy> estuvo buenisimo
<danubio> no hay fotos en la red para ver
<danubio> aqui en maldonado eramos 8 jajaj
<danubio> yo me gane una remerita 
<danubio> ahora mismo estoy instalando ubuntu en una maquinita que me trajieron
<magu42> virusuy⟿ le estoy metiendo un poco de mano para entrenerme con inkscape  ( permiso)
<virusuy> magu42: adianchi adianchi
<danubio> una consultitta
<danubio> algo mejor que frostwire ?
<virusuy> danubio: torrents :-P
<danubio> conocen alguno ?
<danubio> se lo se
<magu42> virusuy⟿ las letras me parecieron un poco finas , nada más 
<virusuy> magu42: cambialo como quieras
<danubio> pero la gente comun no quiere complicarce para mi obvio uso torrent o jdownloader
<virusuy> y mandalo a la lista
<magu42> :-)
<Triviox> buenas gente.. ando aca por las dudas, cualq cosa mande privado.. voy a cocinar y ando en la vuelta
<Triviox> buenas viruuy, magu42 y danubio :D creoq eu son los que estan despiertos xD
<magu42> Triviox⟿ como andás , terminaste las clases?
<virusuy> magu42: me parece muuuuy blanco ese poster no ?
<virusuy> pero esta genial igual
<magu42> sip , le estoy dando un poco mas de cuerpo a las letras y lo mando a la lista ahora, y sigan todos
<Triviox> al final fui un ratito nomas..
<Triviox> un profe falto
<Triviox> por el partido ¬¬
<Triviox> magu42**  (me olvido de nombrar)
<magu42> que profesores estamos formando!!!!
<Triviox> si, pero en cualq caso es un gran docente..
<Triviox> al menos falta una clase pero las otras son buenas..
<magu42> menos mal  jeje
<Triviox> hay quienes no dan ninguna bien ¬¬
<magu42> eso es peor , claro
<virusuy> magu42: ahi salio otra version mas "ordenada"
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahora me doy cuenta que no está la dirección !!  y nadie la sabe con exactitud
<virusuy> ta, pero eso lo agregamos cuando confirmemos el lugar
<magu42> bien
<magu42> yo habia alineado con la curva , los inicios de frase , no se me ocurrió cambiar los circulos  :(
<virusuy> se puede hacer al revez, tambien
<virusuy> circulos y picos de narwhals apuntando hacia arriba
<magu42> estaba pensando donde agregarle la dir cuando la tengamos
<danubio> nos vemos gente
<danubio> me voy a dormir
<virusuy> danubio: bye
<magu42> chau danubio 
<danubio> q la pasen light
<virusuy> magu42: ojo, podriamos dejar solo los narwahls y armarlo de nuevo
<magu42> nahh   va bien,  el que quiera que vaya aportando
<magu42> siempre surge alguna idea 
<leonardo> estamos?
<Guest93299> estamos?
<Guest93299> eduardo?
<Guest93299> ayudaaa
<ChiRePia> Buenas noches
<virusuy> buenas noches!
<Guest93299> buenas noches
<Guest93299> como es esto gente?
<Guest93299> no lo entiendo
<Guest93299> se ve lo que escribo?
<magu42> Guest93299⟿ claro
<magu42> todos hablan a la vez
<magu42> o ninguno  :-)
<Guest93299> pero no hay nadie hablando
<magu42> por eso, aveces no habla nadie,  ayer no habia manera de callar  
<Guest93299> pense que estaban hablando y no veia
<magu42> Guest93299⟿ no es obligatorio , puedes solo estar en la sala y leer el log de a ratos para ver en que vá
<Guest93299> como termino el flisol?
<Guest93299> yo me tuve que ir, mi viejo choco y me avisaron justo antes de dar la charla
<magu42> muy bien
<magu42> cual ibas a dar?
<Guest93299> filosofia en flisol
<magu42> ??
<Guest93299> sinceramente, no era lo que esperaba de mi... el probelma es que estaba contrariado por lo de mi viejo... y no sabia ni donde meterme
<Guest93299> un desastre...
<magu42> queda para otra oportunidad
<Guest93299> hay fotos en algun lado?
<magu42> solo vi unas en taringa Gnu/linux
<Guest93299> bien
<Guest93299> ya charlaron lo de naty?
<magu42> ayer le dimos bastante y el jueves hay reunion acá a las 22hs
<Guest93299> perfecto
<Guest93299> yo puedo apoyar a difundir
<magu42> bien de bien  
<Guest93299> incluso hoy andube regalando cd de ubunto 10.10 !
<magu42> aparecé por esta sala y si querés unite a la lista de ubuntu uruguay para saber más
<Guest93299> como lo ago?
<magu42> acá     https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<Triviox> el jueves prometo entrar a la reunion en irc (sinceramente hoy me olvide :S..)
<magu42> Triviox⟿ hoy no habia reunion oficialmete , solo andamos por acá los de siempre
<magu42> y con virus  (y el que quiera) andamos dandole vueltas al cartel
<Triviox> si vi en la lista, pero no vi el cartel..
<Triviox> donde se puede ver..=
<Triviox> ?*
<magu42> sale en la lista como un adjunto
<magu42> tenés que abrirlo con inkscape
<Triviox> ahhh
<Triviox> pera a ver si puedo..
<Triviox> ahi lo vi :D
<Triviox> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uy/attachments/20110412/b9b4d52e/attachment.svg
<Triviox> con firefox nomas xD
<Triviox> justo, una sabado desp del mediodia en el centro, me viene barbaro!
<magu42> ahi va,  pero con inkscape lo podés editar y aportar lo que tu quieras
<Triviox> bueno.. me presionan xa poner un capitulo de "the big bang theory"
<Triviox> nos estamos viendo en la vuelta magu
<magu42> buenas noches a todos
<virusuy> pcapeluto: ing
<virusuy> ping
<pcapeluto> cómo est
<pcapeluto> as
<virusuy> bien de bien
<virusuy> vos tenes admin de la lista?
<virusuy> porque tengo un amigo que se subscribió pero no le llegan los correos de la lista
<pcapeluto> Mmm que raro
<pcapeluto> que usuario es?
<pcapeluto> podría ser lfperassa@gmail.com ?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> otro
<pcapeluto> Hoy es el único suscripto que tengo
<virusuy> mmmm raro
<virusuy> igual lo vemos mañana
<pcapeluto> O, no hay drama
 * virusuy is away: "SHHH DURMIENDO"
<pandote> hola
<pandote> alguno sabe de alguna buena pagina para comprar una laptop sin sistema operatibo=
<pandote> ?
<pandote> alguno sabe de alguna buena pagina para comprar una laptop sin sistema operatibo?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-14
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<pcapeluto> Que tal?
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<pcapeluto> Acá viendo si el Tarot me dice mi futuro...
<virusuy> nas noches señores
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me llamaron de ibm hoy.. pero sin novedades importantes
<virusuy> sigue en pie mi ingreso, pero no la fecha
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, seguis esperando?
<PabloRubianes> que bajon
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me contaron que estan eun "freeze" economico
<virusuy> onda.. no gastamos en nada nuevo
<virusuy> cuando salga de ese estado.. ahi estaria ingresando
<virusuy> osea. cuando autorizen a gastar en mi :-D
<PabloRubianes> ahhh mira vos... osea espera nomas
<virusuy> igual, donde estoy laburando estoy mas que bien
<virusuy> no me molesta esperar mas
<PabloRubianes> de ultima hacete los cursos que me dijiste... 
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> ni me caliento, a esperar nomas
<virusuy> :-D
<PabloRubianes> bueno conta del mirror
<PabloRubianes> que onda con lo que averiguaste
<virusuy> nada.. la onda es esa
<virusuy> tenemos ese valor teorico
<virusuy> o la conexion que usa argentina
<virusuy> y la podemos usar de referencia
<virusuy> Se podria armar una carta formal, indicando quienes somos, que hacemos, que proponemos, que mejoramos con este mirror en uruguay y que precisamos
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver bien que usa plan ceibal secundaria
<PabloRubianes> es seguro que usan ubuntu
<virusuy> segun lo entendido si
<virusuy> ahi ya tenemos pila de peso para meter
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> yo creo que si es bien fundamentada, ellos van a aceptar
<pcapeluto> El otro día en FliSOL estaba el encargado de la parte técnica de ANEP
<PabloRubianes> si ademas sirve para plan ceibal
<virusuy> nosotros precisariamos averiguar si ANEP esta usando ubuntu.. en que, y cuantos equipos aprox
<virusuy> digo, anep no, educacion secundaria
<pcapeluto> con el que me reuní hace un tiempo y hablamos de usar el foro de Ubuntu Uruguay para ayudar a los profesores y deás
<virusuy> si tenemos eso dos "niveles" con datos feacientes... tamos del oro lado
<pcapeluto> ellos están entregando ya más de 400 PC's con Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> Todas las máquinas que son donadas a ANEP pasan por las manos de este loco y ellos las entregan a los colegios con Ubuntu instalado
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, anep no se pero secundaria en todos las salas de computacion
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: precisamos algo escrito o digital , firmado por alguien groso
<PabloRubianes> groso del govierno?
<virusuy> groso de la educacion
<pcapeluto> Nosotros ya ofrecimos nuestro sitio para que sirva como guía y consulta en la educación ya que se está entregando Ubuntu en los colegios
<PabloRubianes> hay que averiguar
<virusuy> habria si que averiguar gente en la educación publica que haya llegar una carta
<virusuy> hacia algun alto mando
<virusuy> que se tome 2 minutos, la lea, y si esta deacuerdo nos envie un mail o carta firmada con la info
<virusuy> como para adjuntarla a la carta hacia ANTEL
<PabloRubianes> si es una buena idea
<virusuy> porque mientras mas info real tengamos, respaldada por gente importante, mucho mejor
<pcapeluto> ame un segundo que busco la carta que ya se entrgó
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que ver a quien que entienda algo se puede hablar
<virusuy> pcapeluto: dale.. mandala a la lista, asi la leo y la podemos ir armando mejor 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: fernando DaRosa ?
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver en que quedo el afiche
<virusuy> no estaba en la movida de las OLPC ?
<virusuy> Dejenme ver que tengo a un desarrollador del plan ceibal, talvez me faclita algun mail de alguien importante
<PabloRubianes> pero no en la direccion solo de voluntario no?
<virusuy> NO, en la direccion
<virusuy> en el LATU
<virusuy> carajo, no esta... si llega a conectarse le consulto, le planteo la idea y veo si puedo conseguir algun mail
<virusuy> porque si el desarrolla, le va a servir
<PabloRubianes> esta muy bueno el logo pero tendria que tener la fuente Ubunut
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu no?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: se, se llama asi
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si te animas a cambiarlo, genial
<pcapeluto> fíjense este enlace http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=1Kor3JOBKT7f1octHgPguEHh1ks3X897_EqxxkSQATbjqC0tbqothWeK-9_GT&hl=es
<virusuy> pcapeluto: voy a modificarla a ver si les gusta
<virusuy> les paso el lin en un ratito
<pcapeluto> si, esa es una carta que nos pidieron hace algún tiempo
<pcapeluto> con base en esto me dijo el de ANEP que quieren empezar a concretar el asunto
<pcapeluto> y que la comunidad sea el soporte
<pcapeluto> oficial
<virusuy> uhhh
<pcapeluto> comunitario
<virusuy> con eso potenciamos muchisimo
<pcapeluto> comun
<pcapeluto> de todos
<virusuy> yo personalmente creo que habria que reestructurar el foro
<pcapeluto> ta
<pcapeluto> eso
<virusuy> y pensar, porque no, en migrarlo hacia una plataforma como phpBB3
<virusuy> que es GPL, y funciona de 10..
<pcapeluto> Si si ya se, yo estoy probando el Drupal Nuevo que tiene muchas mejoras
<pcapeluto> Solo tengo que migrar todos los datos
<pcapeluto> son muchos megas de historias
<virusuy> pcapeluto: estaria bueno definir ese tema, como para que cuando se concrete el tema con secundaria ya estar todo armadito
<pcapeluto> Yo lo tengo muy claro, ya es hora de pasar al Drupal 7 que es el estable ahora
<pcapeluto> en el momento tenemos el 6.x
<pcapeluto> Que lo cambiamos hace relativamente poco
<pcapeluto> pero ya está uno nuevo y todo sigue en ese camino
<virusuy> pcapeluto: y el tema del foro ?
<pcapeluto> hasta hay un desarrollo en Launchpad para los temas oficiales de Ubuntu para Drupal
<pcapeluto> El foro está incluido en Drupal
<pcapeluto> El 7 tiene mejores cosas
<virusuy> oka
<pcapeluto> tenemos que ordenar la grilla
<pcapeluto> y abrir secciones nuevas
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, la foto de tu nene te la mando a vos? o la pongo en planet ubutnu?
<pcapeluto> hacer un lugar especial quizás para la educación
<pcapeluto> y darles un espacio de intercambio de opiniones
<pcapeluto> así ellos se sienten con un lugar a donde rcurrir cuando las papas queman
<virusuy> pcapeluto: si es buena idea
<virusuy> pcapeluto: seria genial tambien armar reuniones con ellos
<virusuy> para sentir que somos seres humanos de carne y hueso, y no solo nerds 
<virusuy> ojo, lo somos, pero tambien podemos interactuar :-D
<pcapeluto> Es posible, seguramente podamos usar la infraestructura de ANEP o CODICEN
<pcapeluto> eso puede hablarse
<pcapeluto> por suerte dentro de la parte técnica el encargado general de esto está con nuestro grupo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, alguna respuesta???
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> están recalientes con TNT
<pcapeluto> Con Brasil tienen el mismo problema
<virusuy> de que hablan ?
<pcapeluto> están viendo si cambian de correo
<virusuy> quien ?
<pcapeluto> Es por los envíos de Canonical 
<pcapeluto> los CD's siempre quedan retenidos en la aduana
<pcapeluto> pero es un problema de TNT
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, yo hablo de la foto de tu pibe
<pcapeluto> cuando mandan las cosas por UPS llegan
<PabloRubianes> la pongo en planet ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> o solo te la mando?
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<pcapeluto> JAJAJJAJAJAJAA
<pcapeluto> Si ponela
<pcapeluto> jhajajajjaja
<PabloRubianes> dale sale
<pcapeluto> yo vi la que me mandó Mato
<pcapeluto> la tuya no
<PabloRubianes> donde hay mas fotos?
<PabloRubianes> no vi ninguna
<virusuy> yo recuerdo la flisol anterior el hijo de pcapeluto era re chiquito y lloraba en la charla de Ubuntu
<virusuy> pcapeluto: seguramente te sale usuario de fedora .. por eso lloraba
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAJAA
<pcapeluto> No... yo no vi ninguna
<pcapeluto> al final se hizo reunión post-flisol?
<PabloRubianes> a las 730 me fui
<PabloRubianes> lo que si hay es reunion post fiesta
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y vuelvo
<pcapeluto> jajajajaj
<pcapeluto> ubuntu pasa de Joda
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> pcapeluto: como es el tema para oficializar el lazo entre ubuntu-uy y la educacion secundaria ?
<pcapeluto> El tema es así
<pcapeluto> Hace un tiempo se comunicaron conmigo para consultar unos detalles
<pcapeluto> y la charla fue de unas 2 horas al final
<pcapeluto> ANEP al parecer recibe PC's donados, los acondiciona y los reparte por las escuelas
<pcapeluto> lo hace con Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> y Se mostraron interesados en usar nuestra comunidad como soporte para quienes tengan dudas
<pcapeluto> posteando en nuestro foro y teniendo un espacio
<virusuy> pcapeluto: hace cuanto de todo esto ?
<pcapeluto> Setiembre del año pasado
<pcapeluto> En FliSOL me encontré nuevamente con este hombre
<pcapeluto> y me dijo que querían poner en marcha eso
<pcapeluto> así que ibamos a estar con novedades en breve
<virusuy> uhhhhhhh
<virusuy> pcapeluto: precisas ayuda para la migración de drupal ??
<pcapeluto> seguramente
<pcapeluto> Antes de subir las cosas al sitio hay que probar todo a nivel local
<pcapeluto> eso es lo que hice en el anterior
<pcapeluto> y pudimos mantener todo lo que hay desde el comienzo del grupo
<virusuy> pcapeluto: obviamente
<pcapeluto> La base de datos es enorme
<virusuy> pcapeluto: bueno
<virusuy> cuando quieras.. nos juntamos y probamos 
<virusuy> cuanto pesa la BD?
<pcapeluto> No recuerdo en este momento
<pcapeluto> pero era bastante
<pcapeluto> Luego de la fiesta lanzamiento creo que deberíamos hacer el cambio
<pcapeluto> asi fue para el 10.04
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: en el post de planet decis que hay noticiaS, pero comentas solo 1
<virusuy> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> iba a postear lo del flisol pero voy a juntar otras fotos y lo posteo
<PabloRubianes> aparte me embolo la velocidad de carga de antel...
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana termino el post ahora me duermo
<virusuy> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> de ultima es mas exposicion :P
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<PabloRubianes> que pasen bien!
 * virusuy is away: Lavos los platos
 * virusuy is away: Lavo los platos
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:30:27)
<pandote> alguno sabe cuales son las caracteristicas de la quinta generacion de computadoras(osea actual)
<ElWuilMeR> pandote, = http://tinyurl.com/6x69frj
<pandote> alguna buena pagina que te able de la quinta generacion de las computadoras saben?? k no sea wikipedia obio
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-15
<maxjedrum_> buenas noches
<maxjedrum> ahora si, buenas noches
<Triviox> buenas maxjedrum
<maxjedrum> novedades?
<maxjedrum> como va Triviox?
<Triviox> desde que entre muchos login and logout,,, no mucha charla.. pero bueno, la ultima novedad sobre ubuntu que tengo es la salida del beta 2 de la 11.04
<Triviox> igualmente todavia no me animo a meter el upgrade.. tengo bastante estable el sistema, bastante configurado, mejor espero a la final
<Triviox> creo que hoy iba a haber reunion, o podria haber, eso me comentaron.. algo medio informal.. vamos a ver si pinta =)..
<maxjedrum> creo que el fin de semana me agarra versionitis, y meto natty
<maxjedrum> si, hoy hay reunion, incluso esta en la pag prinicpal
<maxjedrum> seguramente capeluto y o rubianes tengan alguna cosa para contar, habra que esperar hasta que caiga alguno de los dos
<maxjedrum> vuelvo en un rato...
<maxjedrum> saludos
<eduardor> hola, ahora estoy
<eduardor> quedó alguien?
<Triviox> im here
<Triviox> como va eduardo
<eduardor> todo bien
<eduardor> acabo de hablar por el local
<eduardor> mañana intento reunirme con el capo de allí para tener la autorización
<Triviox> genial, ya se nos viene la fecha, igualmente está mas estable de lo que era el local xa el flisol
<eduardor> es mas chico y no hay nadie en contra
<Triviox> welcome back magu
<eduardor> hola magu
<magu42> holas
<Triviox> che, consulta supuestamente (por lo que lei en la lsita) todos los años cambia el grupo que organiza el flisol; como conozco a poca gente tengo que preguntar "que grupo fue el que organizó este año"?
<magu42> es el aniversrio de mis viejos pero me traje el note :-)
<Triviox> jajaja que malo, dales bolilla pobres!!
<magu42> nahhh  no pasa nada
<magu42> eduardor, en que anda lo del local?
<magu42> Triviox, esa es una ley no escrita que no entiende nadie  
<Triviox> exacto, pero para saber nomás, este año toco a miembros de algun grupo en concreto la organizacion?
<magu42> no,  es al que levanta la mano  , mas o menos
<magu42> es medio raro
<magu42> eduardor, en que anda lo del local?  seré insistente!!!
<Triviox> jaja oks, todo en el mundo del software libre esta divertido.. es como el sindicalismo pero bastante más organizado =P
<eduardor> volvi
<Triviox> leí lo mismo que vos magu, hablo con el tipo y mañana va..
<Triviox> ahi volvio..
<eduardor> acabo de hablar con Monica Lago la que administra por alli
<eduardor> mañana hablo con Tomasino
<eduardor> que es el Prorrector
<eduardor> a ver si da la autorización, hay que llevar la carta
<eduardor> tenia dudas , si despues de haber abandonado lo del flisol, no hubiera quedado mal la cosa
<magu42> eduardor, pensé que la carta la habian hecho con pablo rubianes
<eduardor> si, claro. Ya está hecha
<eduardor> hara hay que llevarla, dar la cara, todo eso
<magu42> eduardor, el local era chico para una flosol nada más no es para que se ofendan , creoç
<eduardor> no me di cuenta que se venia turismo y cuando nos queremos acordar es la fecha
<magu42> despues de turismo quedan dos semanas
<Triviox> si, abril se va volando..
<eduardor> me acaban e confirmar que el salon es como para 50 personas
<magu42> y en turismo no estamos nadie
<eduardor> mismo, jaja
<magu42> nadieS*
<eduardor> lo del flisol, hace como 3 años lo organiza principalmente MontevideoLibre
<magu42> y ojalá asi sigaç
<eduardor> antes, no se tanto, pero de nates estaban tambien
<Triviox> ahhh
<magu42> son muy movilizadores
<eduardor> si, pero he visto que este año eran bien pocos
<Triviox> hace un tiempo estuve en la web de ellos; pero no entendi mucho su proyecto de una red libre..
<eduardor> es un grupo que no le veo que acepte demasiado a gente nueva
<Triviox> jaja usan debian? xD
<magu42> nahh  son una masa
<magu42> yo tamben Triviox  jaja
<eduardor> claro, se volvieron un grupo cerrado
<Triviox> una pena, porque lo que lei de montevideo libre estaba interesante.. aunque desde piedras blancas no creo que haya muchos nodos como para conectarme,,
<eduardor> incluso, se creo otra red similar, eso dice todo
<magu42> Triviox, usan debian y peor !!    algunos usan BSD!!!!!!
<Triviox> wow.. bueno, nos fuimos, perdon la disgrecion
<eduardor> el de BSD no es el peor!
<Triviox> fui a la charla de bsd, pareció interesante
<Triviox> arch?
<Triviox> ese tiene pinta de dificil..
<eduardor> y decí, alguno
<eduardor> el unico archer es shamiel
<magu42> si alguno y los conozco
<Triviox> yo solo en taringa 
<Triviox> en la vida real creo que no..
<Triviox> me parece que son bots..
<eduardor> si, yo tambien quise entrat, pero me sentí rechazado
<magu42> me referia  a que es salado usar bsd o arch o gentoo , nada mas
<Triviox> yo entre con la remera de ubuntu y todo bien, el tipo hasta tiraba chistes..
<eduardor> muy de la rama de Stallman, y por eso a Ubuntu, no lo quieren ni en camisetas :)
<magu42> yo estuve  mucho mucho tiempo en el canal de ellos y jamás me dijeron nada, me sali porque me sentia incomodo , yo
<magu42> eduardor, no todo mvdl  son como barbanegra   jaja
<eduardor> la idea que tienen esta buena, pero se pone tedioso, si no hay onda
<magu42> la mayoria son medio radicales  , es cierto
<Triviox> uds son los dos que mas conozco; pregunta, será que puedo ir a una reunion de hackspace y salir vivo?
<magu42> pero tienen muy buena onda
<virusuy> aloha!!!
<Triviox> me interesa ampliar mi conocimiento lo mas posible en gnulinux.. pero me da miedo que no sean muy receptivos, por la lista parecen re buena onda..
<Triviox> buenas virus
<eduardor> si, yo tambien iria...
<magu42> virusuy, vení cuando quieras luciano!!
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> toy mirando un documental de auswitch
<virusuy> vuelvo en un ratito, justo vino PabloRubianes 
<Triviox> buenas pablo
<eduardor> me cansé de decir que el servidor de flisol, debia estar documentado suficientemente bien, como para que en otra sede lo pudieran replicar
<magu42> otro que viene cuando quieras
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> buenas perdon la demora
<magu42> PabloRubianes,  hola  :-)
<PabloRubianes> empezaron la reunion?
<eduardor> hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 eduardor 
<magu42> eduardor, disculpame que insista,  si no hay local no hay nada,,  como sigue el pedido?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: doctor! digame
<eduardor> mañana llevamos el documento
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, saludaba nomas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: todo bien ?
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, al final cual va a ser el local?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien recien llegando
<eduardor> PAribanú, no respondió. y no hice mas intentos
<eduardor> pero Monica me confirmo que el salon de adentro, es como para 50 personas
<eduardor> para dar un hilo de charlas da perfecto
<PabloRubianes> si y el otro para las demos?
<eduardor> Demostraciones e instalaciones es el de mas a la entrada y es igual o mas grande
<PabloRubianes> yo pienso que mejor no hacemos el installfest en esta oportunidad
<eduardor> mirá que no hay problema
<eduardor> hoy cloné mi Acer One en 4 minutos
<eduardor> ya tenemos montones de NAttys andando perfecto
<PabloRubianes> si pero vos sabes bien que no es asi nomas... despues la gente pide tal o cual programa y te sacan loco
<PabloRubianes> y para decirles es esto asi como viene tampoco es la idea
<eduardor> 4 min por red usando SSH en una maquina podrida de 512MB de ram y Atom
<eduardor> desde USB se clona en 2 min
<eduardor> no, claro, tenemos el cahche allí mismo
<eduardor> con todo un mundo de cosas
<eduardor> nos falta 64 bits , nada mas
 * magu42 tiembla con esa idea después que se le cracheo hoy unity,  no sabia donde estaba el boton de reset.
<magu42> una beta es una beta
<PabloRubianes> bueno no se... que dice el resto?
<eduardor> en el botón de encendido, te tira apagar y usás el teclado
<eduardor> solo no tiene Global Menu el LibreOffice, un detalle superfluo
<magu42> jaja  lo encontré , hacia tres años que no lo usaba
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, y eso tiene solucion
<Triviox> yo. a modo de comentario, recuerdo que hasta hace un par de dias se dudaba si unity seria el escritorio de la 1104..
<PabloRubianes> pero bueno nadie dice nada del install fest en el lanzamiento?
<eduardor> está reloco, pero anda re solido
<Triviox> no se que tan pulido este al fin de cuenta en la version fdinal
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, te lo digo ahora y lo dije en el flisol... eso fue tirar humo para que todo el mundo hable de Unity
<Triviox> yo ayudo :), al menos con el sig sig sig.. si hay lios llamo a alguien y listo..
<Triviox> se van a reunir fisicamente antes?
<eduardor> pero si hay lios, es bien fácil, salis de la sesion y entras en Clasic
<Triviox> perdon, nos** 
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, habla de las intalaciones
<Triviox> exacto, no se si se manejan similar al flisol o como
<eduardor> como quieran
<eduardor> pero desaparecemos hasta despues de turismo , jaja
<PabloRubianes> yo para mi hay que hacerlo en otro momento... esto es una fiesta para promocion pero si hay gente para hacerlo lo hacemos
<Triviox> no se, depende de uds; yo para dar una mano tengo que saber bien que voy a hacer, no tengo tanta cancha como uds en esto..
<PabloRubianes> magu42, virusuy que opinan?
<eduardor> si clonamos de penddrive a pendrive, lo tengo cronometrado, son 2 minutos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: dejame leer primero
<virusuy> jajajaj
<eduardor> 1) cl live, para resize de partición, 2) clonar, 3 aumentar partición al tamaño libre
<eduardor> cl = CD
<virusuy> Yo opino igual que Rubianes
<virusuy> me parece que no es el momento
<PabloRubianes> despues se puede hacer un install fest aparte
<eduardor> propuesta, reunión en el museo martes o miércoles de spues de turismo
<PabloRubianes> si puedo
<Triviox> depende de la hora podria
<PabloRubianes> despues de las 630 puedo
<eduardor> a las 19 nos rajan, asi que antes
<eduardor> y de allí al Sporting a comer pizza
<PabloRubianes> hasta las 6 laburo
<Triviox> yo a las 19 tengo clases; desde las 4 estoy libre..
<Triviox> una viernes no puede ser =S..
<Triviox> el viernes post turismo se va mucho?
<eduardor> viernes 29?
<Triviox> yo puedo toda la tarde/noche
<virusuy> eduardor: estoy para la reunion
<eduardor> yo, todo bien
<virusuy> y si vamos derecho a un bar ?
 * magu42   es medio vago, puede a cualquier hora si le avisan con tiempo :-)
<PabloRubianes> sino el viernes de turismo?
<virusuy> No juntamos en la puerta del MNAV y arrancamos pal sporting
<PabloRubianes> o sino un dia en algun bar...
<magu42> virusuy, quiere ir a tomar una!!
<Triviox> yo no creo que vaya a salir muy lejos, pero alguno capaz que en turismo no anda en la vuelta.
<virusuy> magu42: jajajajajaj
<Triviox> jajajaja magu tiene razon
<eduardor> hasta en un bar me da la batería para mostrarles una instalación FLASH!
 * magu42 se anota
<Triviox> si es el viernes estoy ahi!
<magu42> eduardor, +1
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, puediste hablar con tu socio por los pegotines y dise;os? asi elegimos?
<PabloRubianes> sino menos el 25 puedo cualquier dia ir a un bar
<eduardor> no, para anda, estoy en su casa y él salió, me quedé para chatear
<eduardor> pero anoche armamos la imagen
<PabloRubianes> asi vemos de modificar lo que haya que modificar
<eduardor> es que él siempre la hace primaria,  y yo la quiero lógica
<PabloRubianes> no los hagan muy chicos
<eduardor> como de cuanto?
<PabloRubianes> y si pueden que no digan ni Natty ni 11.04... por si sobran sino se ponen viejos
<PabloRubianes> tiene que haber algun tama;o como el de los pegotines que ya tenemos minimo
<PabloRubianes> que se lea de lejos
<eduardor> lo del tamaño de Win?
<eduardor> ok, si hacer varios tamaños 
<PabloRubianes> digo tama;o como para matera o algo asi
<eduardor> yo estaba pensando si hay algún sacabocado para hacer redondos para la tecla de Win
<PabloRubianes> no del tama;o para laptop
<PabloRubianes> esos nos mandaron
<PabloRubianes> vos no tenes?
<eduardor> creo que consigo sacabocado, para cortar redondo 
<eduardor> se corta de un martillazo, sobre madera de canto
<Triviox> gente en un rato vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> che eduardor siempre con ideas dificils?
<eduardor> asi es una papa, pero hay que hacer montones
<PabloRubianes> hacelos todos cuadrados asi son faciles de cortar
<eduardor> jajaja, 
<PabloRubianes> che martes 26 en algun bar podemos hacer la reunion no?
<eduardor> sinó, hacer con plotter de corte
<PabloRubianes> asi definimos lo que vamos a hacer sin estar por chat
<eduardor> el 25 arregle con monica lago, hacer una reunion previa
<PabloRubianes> a que hora?
<magu42> por sacabocados y meter horas no se preocupen, tengo tiempo
<eduardor> de temas generales
<eduardor> el 26 no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> pero esa reunion a que hora es? la del 25?
<eduardor> no arreglé, pero pienso despues de las 18 o 19
<eduardor> quizás en extension
<eduardor> asi vemos el lugar
<eduardor> te sirve?
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, y esa no puede ser el 26?
<eduardor> no, el 25 es para trabajar, el 26 es para tomar una :P
<eduardor> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> el 25 tengo una reunion familiar
<PabloRubianes> toy complicadisimo
<PabloRubianes> no puede ser el 26 trabajar y el 27 tomar una
<PabloRubianes> ?
<Triviox> no puede ser alguna de las dos el 29 =/ ?
<eduardor> le consulto de ir el 26 a ver el lugar, me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> el 29 paso mucho tiempo... tenemos que definir cosas rapido
<PabloRubianes> igual Triviox las reuniones por aca van a serguir
<Triviox> oks, si es entre semana medio temprano capaz me doy una vuelta entonces
<eduardor> la cosa es tener definido el lugar mañana, al menos de palabra
<PabloRubianes> eso lo podes hacer? eduardor ?
<eduardor> mañana? voy a intentar
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> y supiste algo de los mousepads
<PabloRubianes> ?
<eduardor> es como imposible, pero hasta el infinito y mas allá...
<magu42> eduardor, exepto en semana de turismo contá conmigo si precisas un humano que te acompañe
<PabloRubianes> no hay entonces?
<PabloRubianes> yo a verlo si es despues de las 6 y no es el 25 puedo ir
<eduardor> mmm, ni me acordé
<PabloRubianes> pera eduardor que es imposible y que no te acordaste?
<eduardor> es casi imposible que me levante demasiado temprano :P
<eduardor> pero por esto, puedo , jaja
<eduardor> lo de los mouse pads, se puede, no se preocupen
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, a mi lo que me preocupa es que la semana que viene va a estar todo estancado y despues hay dos semanas nomas
<eduardor> solo necesito agarrar al p... de mi socio y que diseñe algo rapidito que se vea agradable
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que ser lo mas realistas posible
<eduardor> a mi me sale como demasiado elemental
<eduardor> si, a mi me parece que despue se viene todo como pedo
<PabloRubianes> por eso es que me parece que mejor demos y cds... que installfest
<PabloRubianes> no hay ni tiempo para preparar gente para que instale
<eduardor> lo curioso es que hasta ahora nunca había visto un beta que no se colgara alos 5 minutos de usarla
<PabloRubianes> yo no vi ni un alpha
<PabloRubianes> pero bue
<eduardor> pero esta está resolida
<PabloRubianes> vieron que era humo lo de unity
<PabloRubianes> :P
<eduardor> salió en un i3 volando
<eduardor> solo que hay que encontra las cosas
<eduardor> las cosas que no estamos acostumbrados 
<eduardor> yo descubrí un montó de chiches
<PabloRubianes> pero un dia de uso y entontras todo
<eduardor> hay que usarla para entender donde están las cosas interesantes
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir... en el correr del finde voy a tener internet
<PabloRubianes> despues no
<eduardor> señales de humo
<PabloRubianes> jaja puede ser... mira para colonia
<eduardor> sudo apt-get install fogsignals
<eduardor> hay interfaz  humo USB
<eduardor> de varios colores
<eduardor> el rojo tiene mas ancho de banda
<eduardor> consume mucha batería
<PabloRubianes> ja ta bueno
<PabloRubianes> bueno ta luego cualquier cosa manda mail
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<eduardor> saludos
<eduardor> mando 
<eduardor> vieron el avatar que puse?
<eduardor> tengo 3 diseños para variar
<eduardor> 1) Ya tengo mi 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<eduardor> 2) Soy ubuntero desde 9.10 Intrepid Ibex
<eduardor> 3) Yo sigo con mi 10.04 Lucid Linx
<Triviox> sip, necesito uno jaja de soy ubuntero desde la 100
<Triviox> 4
<Triviox> 10.04**
<Triviox> xD
<eduardor> usando los dibujos de la camiseta
<Triviox> está bueno
<eduardor> necesito mas letras
<Triviox> letras?
<eduardor> las de 2 se puede hacer con varios, segun que tan viejos seas en ubuntu
<eduardor> supongo que 3) suenan raros
<eduardor> pero decir sigo con 9.10 es muy loco
<Triviox> sip, si no saben que es lts no tiene mucho sentido..
<Triviox> jajajaja
<eduardor> pero la netbook con video GMA500 hay que dejarla en 9.10
<eduardor> no se sies para sentirse orgulloso, pero hay de todo
<Triviox> eso es lo que no entiendo, porque cada version aumenta los requisitos,,,
<eduardor> yo pensaba para hacer los pegotines
<Triviox> en teoria a mayor tecnologia deberia req menos hardware..
<Triviox> ese problema está potenciado en windows, pero no escapa a linux.. aunque en una medida bastante menor
<eduardor> el 11.04 está ocupando menos qie la 10.10
<eduardor> la 10.10 estab en 180MB solo en medidor, y la 11.04 estaba en 150MB
<Triviox> yo quiero pegotin tamaño termo, y un "ubuntu inside" o algo asi para la pc.. una vez imprimí algunos pero no quedaban bien =S
 * magu42 vuelve a su casa y se toma un   agaromba!!!
<eduardor> y si hacemos un concurso de diseños
<eduardor> tenemos que dar algún premio
<Triviox> si, en la 1010 se noto; no te digo nada con el compiz a full.. deci que esta maq se la banca, pero subieron bastante en consumo
<Triviox> no se cuantos hay que sepan de diseño en la vuelta
<eduardor> cuando actualizé de 10.04 a 10.10 el netbook esxplotóy no andaba nada
<eduardor> pero era muy inicial, luego la vi hace poco y noera tan mala, la 1010
<eduardor> si, habría que pensarlo a largoplazo
<Triviox> a mi me quedó "rara", hasta que no reinstale en limpio no estuvo funcionando bien
<eduardor> con 2 meses por lo menos
<Triviox> ojo, funciona bárbaro, solo que consume bastante,, era el miedo que tenia de unity; espero que para la 1110 sigan incluyendo gnome 2..
<eduardor> una funda de notebook, que les parece de premio, es barato y lindo, la gente no la compra 
<Triviox> está bueno, ademas casi todos los que van llevan neet
<eduardor> hasta necesitarla
<Triviox> ya vengo
<eduardor> pero si te regalan, no es al cuete
<eduardor> yo digo, porque regalos de esos son difíciles
<eduardor> un mouse no se si es tan bueno
<eduardor> ponele que sea laser e inalámbrico
<eduardor> una camara web que ande bien el Ubuntu :P
<eduardor> encontré una marca que anda muy bien, "havit"
<eduardor> salen baratos y los detecta de una
<eduardor> un pendrive gordo?
<eduardor> ponele 8 o 16GB
<Triviox> eduardo, se temrino mi rato en la pc
<Triviox> un pendrive o camara creo que rinde mas
<eduardor> estoy pensando en un premio para un diseño, algo que tampoco les va a llevar demasiado
<Triviox> a un por ej, una funda no me sirviria demasiado sin una nootebook
<eduardor> un auto 0Km no da
<Triviox> jajajaja
<Triviox> nos vemos, me hechan de la pc!!!
<Triviox> si hay renunion avisen x la lista porfa
<eduardor> jaja, usá una terminal virtual
<Triviox> salu2!
<eduardor> jaja
<eduardor> bye
<eduardor> para chatear no se necesita mucho :P
<virusuy> bueh
<virusuy> volvi
<virusuy> lei un poco
<virusuy> despues mando mail.. tengo en mente tambien reestructural el portal
<eduardor> eso se necesita
<eduardor> yo descubrí algunas cosas al pedo
<virusuy> esta como con mucha info
<eduardor> eso de los libros 
<virusuy> mientras mas facil de navegar y con la informacion justa y necesaria, ta pronto
<eduardor> el cabezal en inmenso
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> fijate aca
<virusuy> mira este ejemplo
<virusuy> http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<virusuy> lo justo y necesario
<eduardor> si, está perfecto
<eduardor> pero aqui se lleno de cosas absurdas
<virusuy> sabes lo que deberiamos hacer
<virusuy> designar un responable del portal
<virusuy> ya voy a mandar mail con recomendaciones
<eduardor> yo tengo el admin
<eduardor> y algo saque
<eduardor> pero hay otras que no encuentro como
<eduardor> el cabezal, no encotré como editarlo
<eduardor> se nota que agregaron en zonas de una cosa, para poner otras y todo creció absurdamente
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> pero te digo, eso que cualquiera pone noticias
<virusuy> no me parece correcto
<eduardor> vos nombrabas lo de entrar alos blogs
<eduardor> yo nunca entro, porque solo miro la principal
<eduardor> lo que pasó es histora
<eduardor> el tema es que no se puede promocionar nada importante porque un guarango pone que no encuentra como instalar una impresora y te mata la primer noticia
<eduardor> una zona debe ser del administrador
<eduardor> para cosas importantes, y mas abajo las de los usuarios
<virusuy> eduardor: algo asi
<virusuy> o tener separado
<virusuy> para mi, eso de cualquier postea en el principal
<virusuy> es cualquierita
<virusuy> e mas
<virusuy> me ofresco como admin del portal
<virusuy> y actualizar noticias y eso
<virusuy> no tengo dramas
<eduardor> a mi me lo dieron
<eduardor> pero con reservas, me tienen también miedo
<eduardor> jaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<eduardor> a ver, decime
<eduardor> lo de google Join this site" lousará alguien?
<virusuy> no
<eduardor> ya vuelvo
<virusuy> eduardor: oka
<jpereira_> Hola a todos como estan
<jpereira_> ?
<eduardor> vuelvo en un rato....
<eduardor> bye!1
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-16
 * virusuy esta bajando Natty Beta2
<Triviox> opa.. instalacion limpia?
<Triviox> yo hoy estuve a punto de dar un upgrade, pero me olvide del comando :S..
<magu42> Triviox⟿ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ,  pero después no andes llorando  jaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/02/como-usar-siempre-la-ultima-version.html
<Triviox> mmm pruebo pero creo que no.. casi siempre uso esa yo.. a diario diria jajaja
 * magu42 cenando
<Triviox> buen provecho :D
<Triviox> si no mal recuerdo hay un comando especial para el dist-upgrade.. "-d" o algo asi.. que te actualiza al beta
<virusuy> magu42: como va? 
<virusuy> Triviox: como va?
<magu42> volví estaba cenando :-)   como ands virusuy ?
<magu42> andas*
<Triviox> buenas 
<Triviox> virusuy and magu42, andan x aqui..?
<magu42> si
<Triviox> yo ando viendo publicidades de gnulinux en youtube xD aaja re al dope
<virusuy> Triviox: mirate la de IBM
<virusuy> magu42: bien, por cenar tambien, y ver que hago en la noche...
<magu42> :-)
<Triviox> ah la del niño prodigio, es ala vi hace unos dias
<Triviox> esta buena :P
<Triviox> creo que de stallman en español ya los vi todos :S.. tengo que aflojar al yt..
<virusuy> mejor yt y no yp
<Triviox> jajaja mejor taringa que poringa xDD
<magu42> según leo en la lista, ya está confirmado Extensión para la fiesta lanzamiento,  eso es buena noticia!!  y 3 semanas antes !!  :-)
<danubio> hoal
<magu42> hola
<danubio> q hacen
<danubio> no sabia que hsta hoy habia chat aqui
<Triviox> buenas danubio
<magu42> danubio⟿ siempre hay alguien aqui, aunque no haya reunion
<danubio> jeje
<danubio> chep
<Triviox> muchos tenemos automatizado.. abrir firefox, gmail; emesene, xchat y empathy (para facebook)
<Triviox> jejeje
<Triviox> entonces alguno siempre esta..
<danubio> algunos de ud saben como hago para entrar en la maquina de otro dandole un comando de terminal
<danubio> porq un amigo usa el mint
<danubio> y le puso un comando en la terminal y el usario le entro en la maquina
<Triviox> pah, ni idea, solo se por teamviewer entrar en la pc de otro..
<danubio> ni idea
<danubio> algun usario avanzado
<danubio> dice que le arreglo el problema 
<danubio> le manejo la terminal
<danubio> increible no
<magu42> danubio⟿ estás hablando de acceso remoto?
<danubio> si
<magu42> por ssh o por vnc  
<danubio> el vnc no es para windows
<danubio> es multiplataforma
<danubio> ?
<magu42> se usa normalmente para acceder remotamente a otra maquina y acerle mantenimiento
<danubio> ok
<magu42> yo uso vnc para acceder a mi otra maquina pero las dos tienen linux
<magu42> vnc viene a ser el ssh en modo grafico
<danubio> ah
<danubio> o sea que en linux se puede pero con ssh solamente
<magu42> tu amigo debió indicarle al firewall que permitiera acceder a su maquina desde la ip del otro ususrio
<danubio> puede ser
<danubio> ni idea
<magu42> ssh o vnc o teamviewer
<virusuy> magu42: ssh no es VNC
<magu42> ya se
<virusuy> ssh es muuuuy complejo y superior que vnc
<magu42> por eso dije viene a ser
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> ssh es mas poderoso y sobre todo complejo!!
<danubio> ok
<magu42> pero si lo sabes usar es muy superior
<danubio> si es para geek
<magu42> para una lan domestica me alcanza vnc
<magu42> para trabajar en serio  ssh
<danubio> es lindo el mundo de la terminal 
<danubio> pero se necesita de mucho aprendisaje
<magu42> danubio⟿ es solo una herramienta
<magu42> muy poderosa , pero una herramienta
<danubio> eentiendo
<danubio> voy a comer
<danubio> nos vemos gente
<virusuy> magu42: tampoco tanto
<virusuy> una vez que la usas, y le agarras cariño.. es flor de comando
<magu42> virusuy⟿ un usuario  normal que nunca toca una terminal, nunca tiene problemas  jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> los problemas empiezan cuando le entran sin saber que estan haciendo
<magu42> y si no es para reparar algo , no es necesario
<magu42> los viejos no conocemos otra manera jaja   no habia monitores color y todo era por terminal
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ 21:46 <magu42> según leo en la lista, ya está confirmado Extensión para la fiesta lanzamiento,  eso es buena noticia!!  y 3 semanas antes !!  :-)
<virusuy> seeeeeee
<virusuy> buenisimo
<magu42> asi es más facil
<virusuy> magu42: claro
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahora veo que vos comentaste Vamooooooo !!!Buenismo !!   que bol..  no me di cuenta que eras vos.
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> ese es mi otro nick
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> que asco gwibber
<virusuy> se cuelga cada 2x3
<virusuy> no entiendo como ubuntu le puede dar luz
<magu42> nunca lo usé
<virusuy> magu42: date una palmada en la espalda por eso
<virusuy> porque has hecho bien
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> che danubio , tu nick es por el equipo
<virusuy> o por el bar ?
<virusuy> se ve que se enojo :-P
<Triviox> jaja
<Triviox> ping..
<Triviox> pong
<virusuy> Triviox: estamos
<Triviox> oks, se sabe para cuando quedo la reunion pre lanzamiento?
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> ni idea, consulta en la lista
<Triviox> estoy suscripto pero no ha llegado nada sobre eso, ayer eduardor y pablo se quedaron hablando sobre el tema si no mal recuedo, pero no se en que quedo
<magu42> buenas noches gente!!
<Guest4814> necesito ayuda
<Guest4814> buen día, necesitoayuda
<Guest4814> soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu e instale 11.04
<Guest4814> ahora no me anda nada
<Guest4814> hi
<Guest4814> im new here
<Guest4814> please, I need help
<Guest4814> i can´t start my machine
<virusuy> Buenas y frias tardes
<PabloRubianes> hola como andas?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien virusuy ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: todo bien vos?
<PabloRubianes> bien juguetiando con Quickly
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ahi va.
<PabloRubianes> esta muy bueno
<virusuy> estaba leyendo el mailing list de ubuntu-dev
<virusuy> dice que hizo un analisis con 10 pesronas usando unity
<virusuy> y de esas 10, a 5 se les crasheo Unity
<virusuy> :-S
<PabloRubianes> mira despues del circo que mandaron con que unity no iba no les creo nada
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajajajaja
<virusuy> es raro esa negatividad a 12 dias del lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> para mi es puro humo para que todos digan pah que bueno les quedo cuando salga
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> es un humo
<virusuy> y mas en la lista mismo
<PabloRubianes> si siempre largar los bolazos por la lista
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> viste que cada mail a la lista de ubuntu-uy le "etiqueta" con "Lista Ubuntu Uruguay Asunto"
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> Se puede cambiar, porque es largo...
<virusuy> no se que te parece
<virusuy> a algo tipo "[Lista Ubuntu-uy] Asunto "
<virusuy> o ponerle un guion para separar el titulo de la lista y el asunto
<PabloRubianes> si el admin de eso lo tiene pcapeluto
<PabloRubianes> nunca se lo pedu
<PabloRubianes> pedi
<virusuy> ahh, ahi va
<PabloRubianes> pero le digo a ver que chance hay de hacer eso
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> +1
<PabloRubianes> que bueno que ya tenemos lugar para el lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> ahora tendremos que ver que vamos a hacer... pa mi lo de instalar ahi va a ser para lios
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> yo creo que si.. seria mejor hacer demos y charlas, y listo
<virusuy> capaz hacer una instalación "de onda"
<PabloRubianes> si lo que pasa que si haces una despues no paras
<virusuy> se, eso puede ser
<PabloRubianes> me parece no se... con unas maquinas haciendo demos me parece que esta bien
<luciano_> se
<luciano_> algo simple
<PabloRubianes> aparte eduador queria invitar a otras comunidades si querian poner un stand... 
<PabloRubianes> no se :S
<luciano_> PabloRubianes: no me parece el momento
<PabloRubianes> a mi tampoco
<luciano_> es la fiesta de lanzamiento de ubuntu
<luciano_> no es una flisol ni nada
<PabloRubianes> exacto
<luciano_> esta todo bien con invitarlos, pero de ahi a tener stands
<luciano_> :-S
<PabloRubianes> para mi la posta es: 4 o 5 charlas
<PabloRubianes> y demos
<PabloRubianes> un ubuntu, un kubuntu y un xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> hacer cds
<PabloRubianes> y las cosas para regalar y vender
<PabloRubianes> si hacemos instalaciones y eso al final en vez de salir a comer nos vamos a dormir
<luciano_> se
<luciano_> es verdad
<luciano_> dame 10 min que ya vuelvo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: volvi
<PabloRubianes> yo me toy yendo... llego novia
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> depsues vuelvo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-09
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<foobar_> PabloRubianes: hola terricola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien foobar_ 
<foobar_> todo
<foobar_> por ahi ?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<foobar_> vamo' arriba entonces
<PabloRubianes> magu42, tanto tiempo...
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden
<magu42> como te fué en el examen?
<PabloRubianes> esperando...
<magu42> uhhhhh
<magu42> el proyecto final que me habias dicho , u otro ?
<PabloRubianes> si ese
<PabloRubianes> pero no se....
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana sale el hangout entonces?
<magu42> nu sep 
<PabloRubianes> me acorde que tengo que instalar el plugin...
<PabloRubianes> estoy en 12.04 ya
<magu42> yo estoy acá siempre , cualquier cosa me avisan 
<PabloRubianes> no me aguante
<magu42> lo estoy probando a veces , estable
<PabloRubianes> es la mejor version de prueba que use desde la 8.10
<PabloRubianes> la 8.10 era mejor la beta que el estable final :P
<magu42> creo que la idea es justamente eso , que sea estable , es un LTS de 5 años , no es joda
<magu42> jaja me acuerdo muuuucho  de la 8.10
<PabloRubianes> esto vuela
<PabloRubianes> el unity nunca anduvo asi de bien
<magu42> ahora es algo configurable , lo que lo hace más a mi gusto , me jodia no poder configurarlo a mi gusto
<magu42> myunity  compiz  y el otro que no me acuerdo
<magu42> ubuntu tweak  , ese
<PabloRubianes> yo casi no lo toque
<PabloRubianes> en realidad cuando salga el 12.04 posta lo voy a pisar por arriba
<PabloRubianes> ahora estoy instalando poquerias y probando cosas
<PabloRubianes> ayer me pase todo el dia jugando con VIM, .vimrc y plugins
<magu42> la barra marrón es asquerosa, sino la puedo poner transparente no lo uso  jaja
<PabloRubianes> y cosas por el estilo.... la vida del programador es rara
<magu42> vim otra cosa horrible  jajaja
<PabloRubianes> vim era lo peor del universo hasta que pasa a ser lo mejor
<PabloRubianes> me baje hasta un vim for android
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> me lo ibas a explicar en el ultimo jam ,pero  no hubo oportunidad
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que ponernos las pilas como comunidad
<magu42> igual para lo que yo lo uso , gedit y nano  bastan
<magu42> ta quieta la cosa
<PabloRubianes> hace falta mas contacto
<PabloRubianes> un hangout puede ser util
<PabloRubianes> para el llamado a charlas que sale ma;ana 
<magu42> había mas movimiento con el viejo foro , que defendí hasta donde pude
<PabloRubianes> con beuno nos juntamos mejia hora y salio todo
<magu42> el llamado de ubuconla sale mañana ?
<PabloRubianes> el foro ya anda con Http://uruguay.ubuntuforums.org
<magu42> lo vi 
<PabloRubianes> a quien quiera dar charlas
<PabloRubianes> si creo que ma;ana sale
<magu42> horrible
<PabloRubianes> ya esta pronto
<magu42> cuesta encontrarlo , a ese foro , salvo que te lo linkeen
<magu42> y no está el link en es sitio ubuntu uruguay
<magu42> en el*
<PabloRubianes> si eso hay que arreglarlo
<magu42> en fb hay que contestar una y mil veces lo mismo , no hay como encontrar algo viejo
<magu42> otra porqueria
<magu42> pero ahi está la gente
<magu42> casi 600 registrados 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero fb no sirve
<PabloRubianes> es malisimo porque no hay historial de respuestas
<magu42> a eso me refería 
<magu42> una kk
<magu42> si el foro estuviera , al menos podés likearlos ahi para que lean , las preguntas yá hechas
<magu42> y el foro de ubuntu forums ,no me gusta , 38 moderadores y solo te conozco a vos , el resto ni habla castellano
<PabloRubianes> yo solo modero el de uruguay
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> el sevidor quedó vacio y el pp  , lastima que yo no sé como hacer el foro sino , les tenia los kinotos como pan de kilo  :-)
<magu42> y al pp*
<PabloRubianes> mira que increiblemente hay gente que empezo a usar el de ubuntuforums
<PabloRubianes> anda ahora....
<magu42> voy
<PabloRubianes> viste
<PabloRubianes> solo hay que publicitar mas ese blog
<PabloRubianes> foro digo
<magu42> estoy viendo , algo hay , no había entrado en tiempo
<PabloRubianes> me pongo con el sitio de ubuntu uy asi ma;ana subo el update
<PabloRubianes> tengo que ver que hay en launchpad
<PabloRubianes> ya que eduardo toca pero no actualiza....
<PabloRubianes> aparte tengo que ver que charla tengo que dar en la flisol....
<PabloRubianes> magu42, se escuchan sugerencias
<magu42> eduardo anda a mil , a todo dice , si , y no le dán las horas del dia  jaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿  directamente , "lanzamiento de ubuntu 12.04 , novedades" 
<magu42> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> si la cuestion es darle alguna vuelta de tuerca para que no sea la misma charla de siempre
<magu42> foobar_⟿ podría tirar alguna idea , aunque ande de incognito
<foobar_> no se de que hablan
<foobar_> pero si a lo positivo
<foobar_> y no a lo negativo
<magu42> foobar_⟿ +1
<PabloRubianes> a foobar_ se lo conoce por otro alias?
<magu42> jaja
<foobar_> PabloRubianes: 
<foobar_> si
<foobar_> me conocran de peliculas como
<magu42> hacele un whois
<magu42> jaja
<foobar_> "Dios, apage el servidor equivocado"
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<foobar_> o "Jimmy y la fabrica de AIX"
<magu42> eso te debe haber pasado!!!
<foobar_> magu42: todavia no
<foobar_> pero, cruz diablo
<magu42> bien ahi !!
<foobar_> vade retro satanas !
<PabloRubianes> es el mugroso que actualiza los servidores tan eficientemente y tengo que llenar las horas cuando no quiero
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ la idea de presentar 12.04 en flisol es justamente eso , presentarlo, lamentablemente es lo mismo de siempre claro
<foobar_> PabloRubianes: bo para!
<foobar_> ahhhh
<foobar_> cuando actualice algo que usabas? 
<magu42> como mugroso!!
<magu42> sr mugroso
<PabloRubianes> el miercoles
<magu42> zas!!
<foobar_> ahh ! claro !
<foobar_> salio todo sobre ruedas eso
<foobar_> no pareia hecha por nosotros la actualizacion
<foobar_> parecia *
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<foobar_> y se vienen mas dias que vas a tener que llenar las horas
<foobar_> asi que esten atentos
<foobar_> se vien el documental
<foobar_> "Jimmy, el niño que solo actualiza"
<foobar_> y su segunda parte
<foobar_> "CUIDADO JIMMY !! ES UNA TRAMPA !! "
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno alguna idea para que mi charla de la flisol no sea un embole
<PabloRubianes> (a tus amigas del cabaret no las puedo llevar) pero seria un exito
<magu42> en la mitad que aparezca un BSOD
<foobar_> pah
<foobar_> tenes que dar una charla ?
<magu42> hablando en serio podés plantear un taller en vez de una charla , si le la bancas claro  jeje
<magu42> si te*
<foobar_> de que tenes ganas de dar?
<magu42> foobar_⟿ si querés podés presentarte para dar una charla en flisol 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ni va a ir a ver las charlas
<PabloRubianes> queres que de una????
<PabloRubianes> magu42, taller no.... quiero salir ileso
<magu42> que desagradable individuo
<magu42> el foo ese
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ahhhh  arrugaste!!
<foobar_> jajaja
<foobar_> mi charla seria
<foobar_> "NO VAYAN A LA FLISOL"
<foobar_> AL*
<magu42> ahi mismo dió un taller nicolas levi en 2009  , estaba ahi sentadito
<magu42> foobar_⟿ hay un hilo de charlas tecnicas si te animás
<foobar_> link
<magu42> si fukncionara la wiki te la linkeaba   pufff
<foobar_> seguramente estan actualizando (?)
<magu42> seria por acá   mas o menos  http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo
<magu42> jaja
<foobar_> (eso le decimos a rubianes siempre)
<magu42> jajajajaja
<foobar_> y siempre se la cree, en realiad desenchufamos el cable y nos vamos a tomar un cafe por ahi
<foobar_> porque no funca la wiki ?
<magu42> me gustaria saber 
<magu42> andaba 
<magu42> algun sysadmin   estará metiendo los dedos
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> realmente es acá  http://flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo:ponencias
<magu42> pero no funca
<foobar_> cuando vuelve ?
<foobar_> pregunto como si fuera un ser humano
<magu42> me dice el sysadmin que están trabajando...
<magu42> te suena??!!
<magu42> jajajaja
<foobar_> no te acordas de los temas, no ?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ viendo fotos de flisol 2009 te encontré a vos  a eduardor , y a mi mismo jaja    todos por ahi 
 * foobar_ dice que son como la mugre
<foobar_> :-P
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos
<magu42> parece que si, yo pensé que zafaba 
<foobar_> nota aparte
<foobar_> estoy muy pasado de rosca
<foobar_> me compre una caja de té
<foobar_> saborizada
<foobar_> limon, durazno, naranja, manzana
<foobar_> voy a ir al medico a ver si me da algo.. esto ya se fue de mano
 * magu42 arranca con sus tés en el incipiente invierno
<foobar_> pah, el te y el invierno es como un servidor y una consola de comandos
<magu42> jajaja
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> como va
<asterismo> tanto tiempo
<PabloRubianes> opa
<PabloRubianes> mira quien callo
<PabloRubianes> cayo
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> ni hables
<asterismo> todo bien?
<magu42> como anda asterismo ?
<asterismo> tan organizando todo para el flisol?
<asterismo> bien magu42, vos?
<foobar_> \0/ asterismo 
<magu42> bien de bien asterismo 
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, no te hablo?
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> hablame
<asterismo> como andan?
<foobar_> quietazo
<PabloRubianes> muy
<PabloRubianes> falta gente con energia?
<PabloRubianes> foobar_, ma;ana hangout
<foobar_> yes
<PabloRubianes> le decia a magu que el que hicimos con beuno fue mucho mas productivo que un IRC
<asterismo> como va la cosa en la flisol?
<foobar_> magu42: estas para el hangout mañana ?
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, eso hablalo con eduardor
<PabloRubianes> aca es UbuConLA papa!!!
<magu42> si  , mañana me fijo que es eso jeje
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<PabloRubianes> tenes que instalar google-talkplugin
<asterismo> donde es la UbuConLA ?
<PabloRubianes> buenos aires
<asterismo> cuando?
<PabloRubianes> universidad austral
<PabloRubianes> 1 de junio
<asterismo> cuanto dura?
<PabloRubianes> 1 y 2
<foobar_> 2 dias
<magu42> asterismo⟿ lo de flisol está todo en la wiki , cuando funcione nuevamente   http://www.flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que ver cuanto va a salir
<PabloRubianes> nos iban a conseguir hotel barato
<PabloRubianes> y hay que ver lo de los pasajes
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿  google-talkplugin ya estaba instalado ;-)
<PabloRubianes> que jugador y no lo ponen
<foobar_> vamo a hacer un test
 * foobar_ escucha ride the lightning - Metallica (del CD original)
 * PabloRubianes escucha One Of These Days - Pink Floyd (De Re re masterizado nuevo que consiguio de manera non santa)
<foobar_> Me indican por linea interna que viene el mismisimo Mark a decirte que no hagas eso
 * magu42 piensa que los jovenes que buscan llegan a lo bueno 
<foobar_> stay tuned
<foobar_> magu42: sono tipo yoda eso
<foobar_> frase onda yodesca
<magu42> tal cual
<foobar_> onda
<foobar_> "llegan a lo bueno, los jovenes que buscan"
<foobar_> asi seria
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> donde está el chat de google!!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajajajaja
<foobar_> a la izq.
<foobar_> no lo ves?
<magu42> es genial , no lo encuentro en google  jaja
<foobar_> PabloRubianes: hacemos un hangout de prueba con magu42 ???
<PabloRubianes> yendo
<magu42> buscando
<foobar_> PabloRubianes: invitame
<foobar_> espero coordenadas _(?
<magu42> instando el plugin , tenia otro
<magu42> instalando*
<PabloRubianes> no me anda la webcam :S
<foobar_> yo tambien estaba instalando
<foobar_> invitenmeN otra vez
<PabloRubianes> invita vos
<PabloRubianes> toy configurando la webcam
<foobar_> magu42: pasame tu mail
<foobar_> asi te invito, prque yo limpie todo el G+
<foobar_> y saliste favorecido con una borrada (sin intención) :-)
<magu42> emaga  adinet
<foobar_> ahi fue
<magu42> te oí PabloRubianes 
<magu42> y a Triviox lo vi entrar pero lo perdí
<Triviox> si.. entré pero sali.. sino no termino más con la planific. de una clase :P
<magu42> dale Triviox no te jodo más jaja
<magu42> el tipo un genio , tenia la camara desconectada 
<magu42> quien me toco los cables !!!
<foobar_> jajajja
<foobar_> igual se cayo el hangout
<foobar_> no PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> genial ahora que me veo uds no están 
<magu42> viva skype!!!  y ustream!!
<foobar_> jajaja
<foobar_> arma otra PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> un seg
<PabloRubianes> toy probando algo de la cam
<PabloRubianes> a ver ahora
<magu42> te escucho
<PabloRubianes> foobar_, invitado
<foobar_> :-D
<magu42> uhhh  yo los escucho a los dos
<magu42> ahi te veo luciano
<danielmato> buenas noches
<foobar_> danielmato: 
<foobar_> estamos en un hangout en G+ 
<foobar_> PabloRubianes: estas?
<danielmato> no puedo ir, el pu.. pangolin decidio que no le gusta el complemento de google, ayer andaba bien
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<foobar_> nosotro estamos en ese y funciona
<magu42> danielmato⟿ pablo tampoco puede  jaja
<magu42> estoy con luciano
<foobar_> pero pablo sufre d eso tambien
<magu42> aguante debian!!!
<danielmato> 64 bits, creo que ese es el drama
<danielmato> tengo algunos problemas tambien con el flash...
<asterismo> pangolin?
<danielmato> pangolin 64b
<asterismo> tuve que reformatear....
<asterismo> por culpa del pangolin
<asterismo> actualizando unos updates
<asterismo> no buteo mas
<asterismo> asi nomas
<danielmato> ja ja
<asterismo> divino, como ando re al pedo yo...
<danielmato> pero algunas cosas andan volando, no se porque eso tiene dramas
<asterismo> cuchen esto
<danielmato> el kdenlive nunca anduvo tan bien
<asterismo> vendi el laptop
<danielmato> nuuuuu
<asterismo> y una desktop P4 que tenia
<asterismo> y me compre un AMD FX 8120 @ 3.1 GHz (4.0 GHz con Turbo Core)
<asterismo> 16 GB de RAM
<danielmato> ah bueno
<asterismo> monitor Viewsonic LED 22"
<asterismo> ahora si
<asterismo> es un placer estar en la maquina
<asterismo> 8 nucleos
<asterismo> anda muuuy bien
<asterismo> y pangolin (kernel 3.2) es el que soporta totalmente mi procesador
<danielmato> genial
<asterismo> que anda con todas las instrucciones
<asterismo> virtualizo sistemas a lo bobo
<asterismo> ahh
<asterismo> y gabinete Termaltake V4
<asterismo> con fuente abajo y filtros de polvo
<danielmato> baba mucha baba
<asterismo> una mother
<asterismo> ASUS M5A99X -EVO
 * danielmato acaba de sufrir electrocución por baba en el teclado...
<asterismo> para 3 tarjetas de Video en SLI
<asterismo> yo solo tengo una
<asterismo> ATI media pedorra, una HD 5450
<asterismo> porque la uso para laburar nomas
<asterismo> no juego
<asterismo> pero esta bueno porque la maquina no tiene ningun cuello de botella en ningun lado
<danielmato> ya veo
<asterismo> viene con usb 3.0 y sata 3 la mother
<asterismo> muy buena
<danielmato> sip, snif, sufro
<asterismo> me costo estar sin maquina practicamente todo el verano
<danielmato> eso no es nada facil
<asterismo> y claro que nunca apareci por aca
<danielmato> logico
<asterismo> me borre de FB
<asterismo> de Twitter y de LinkedIn
<asterismo> ahora solo tengo IdentiCa y Diaspora
<danielmato> para lo que entro en FB...
<danielmato> magu42, r u there?
<magu42> diga danielmato 
<danielmato> pablo esta en linea o no, yo no logro entrar...
<magu42> estamos probando hangout con pablo y luciano
<danielmato> ya reinstale 3 veces el complemento, ayer funcaba sin dramas, hoy no anda...
<magu42> está pero probando desde el innombrable
<magu42> danielmato⟿ ahora entra pablo por la pagina de ubuntu
<ubuntero> danielmato: soy pablo
<asterismo> que es hangout?
<ubuntero> de google +
<danielmato> hola, como lo solucionaste ubuntero pablo
<ubuntero> lo instale asi nomas
<danielmato> ayer me andaba lo mas bien, ahora naranjas
<ubuntero> pero la webcam no me anda... por la beta
<danielmato> ayer me andaba en el chat de gtalk
<ubuntero> asi que estoy en w7
<danielmato> ah
<ubuntero> pero cuando tenia la 11.10 andaba bien el 64 bit
<danielmato> el viernes andaba todo, ayer tenia problemas con flash, hoy con gtalk...
<ubuntero> tas en la daily?
<danielmato> beta
<danielmato> puede ser que sea daily no me fije
<ubuntero> no tenes una instalacion que no sea beta?
<ubuntero> 11.10 o algo asi?
<danielmato> tengo una 11.10 sip, pero se me hace un poco lento reinstalar ahora...
<ubuntero> ya instalada no?
<danielmato> yo soy de los machos, de los que no instalan en virtualbox, ni tienen sistema de respaldo
<ubuntero> jajaja
<ubuntero> yo tambien
<ubuntero> pero tenia un W7 
<danielmato> en esta casa las unicas ventanas están en la pared...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ +1
<ubuntero> jajajaja
<magu42> por guapo nomás
<ubuntero> sino la otra es que mañana 
<ubuntero> corras el live
<danielmato> voy a intentar un reinicio, me acorde que instale skype... ahora ya no esta
<ubuntero> e instales el plugin en el live
<danielmato> vuelvo en dos mins
<ubuntero> del 11.10
<ubuntero> dale
<danielmato> volvi
<ubuntero> danielmato: vamo que quiero dormir
<magu42> y???
<ubuntero> y mijo¿¿¿¿
<magu42> vamo arriba danielmato !!!
<danielmato> todavia naranjas
<danielmato> en cualquier momento instalo arch
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> debian +1
<magu42> veo en la imagen que pablo salió de la habitación jeje
<magu42> ya volverá
<danielmato> tengo ganas de complicarme en serio, tal vez meta algo peor...
<danielmato> gentoooooooooo
<magu42> danielmato⟿ uhhhhh
<ubuntero> tenes que instalar
<ubuntero> el plugin en el liv
<danielmato> naaa
<ubuntero> live del 11.10 y listo
<danielmato> tendre que reinstalar 11.10 y listo
<ubuntero> lo pones en un pendrive y listo
<danielmato> lo tengo en un hdd portable
<danielmato> pero la contraseña que tengo es más complicada...
<ubuntero> ta manana me fui a dormir
<ubuntero> nos hablamos mañana
<danielmato> supongo que mañana volvera a andar
<danielmato> tengo igual algo que quiero avisar
<magu42> nas ubuntero 
<danielmato> estoy armando video para flisol
<magu42> uuhhh  
<magu42> danielmato +1
<danielmato> obviamente sin locutor
<magu42> al final eduardor no pinto mas con eso
<danielmato> espero tenerlo para el martes a mas tardar
<ubuntero> mañana me contas bien! saludos
<magu42> danielmato⟿ precisás algo , material alguna cosa?
<ubuntero> me tengo que dorimir
<danielmato> nos vemos
<danielmato> mañana supongo
<magu42> imagenes , lo que precises , una mano  o dos también
<danielmato> tengo svg muy bueno del flisol
<danielmato> lo unico que creo me falta es un logo antel...
<magu42> ese es facil de "pedir prestado" 
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> no hay drama
<danielmato> mañana paso un "guion" a ver que les parece, y ahi vemos que falta o que sobra
<magu42> de cuanto tiempo te quedó , o anda 
<danielmato> todavia no esta del todo definido, pero anda en los 25 segs
<danielmato> puede quedar de 20
<magu42> eso es como para tv , como para presentación , se podrá agregar mas 
<danielmato> se puede hacer lo que se q
<danielmato> necesite
<danielmato> tengo ganas de hacer algo para cada charla... 
<magu42> a la pelota , danielmato agarró embalaje !!
<asterismo> che alguno de ustedes va a dar alguna charla en la flisol?
<danielmato> no tiene nada de complicado, lo unico es buscar musica, yo estoy viendo cosas en jamendo
<danielmato> y una vez definido el formato, es bastante facil de hacer
<danielmato> se aceptan sugerencias musicales
<magu42> charla creo que pablo 
<magu42> casi seguro , presentación de 1204
<magu42> como para aprovechar la bolada
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> danielmato⟿ musica libre 
<magu42> dejame hacer memoria
<magu42> fma
<danielmato> por eso busco en jamendo
<danielmato> fma???
<magu42> http://freemusicarchive.org/
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> hay cosas rara 
<magu42> y muchas buenas sobre todo para un corto o spot
<danielmato> necesito cosas cortas para los spot tipo tv, y para las presentaciones
<danielmato> ya estoy buscando
<magu42> le pegué una vichada hace un tiempo , hay cosas infumables y otras muy interesantes 
<danielmato> supongo que con un cartelito abajo ya quedara solucionado el tema, los nombramos y listo... tomado de: y chau
<magu42> es todo CC  no hay problema
<magu42> donde dice by genre , en clasico ni mires , mete miedo!!  jaja
<danielmato> hay cosas raras che...
<magu42> onda pietrafesa bonnet , no se entiende nada  jaja
<danielmato> jua jua
<magu42> pero encontré mucho cosa buena , tipo funcional , pensaba bajar algo para el flisol
<danielmato> estoy pensando en que cosas toque del sistema, y me acabo de dar cuenta que instale el 
<danielmato> un preview de archivos
<danielmato> gloobus preview... capaz que ahi viene la macana del video plug-in
<magu42> uhh
<magu42> talvez 
<danielmato> mmmm, tal vez desinstale y pruebe
<magu42> danielmato⟿ 1:30
<magu42> hs
<magu42> mañana es lunes  jeje
<danielmato> acabo de ver eso... chan, a dormir, mañana charlamos
<magu42> sip
<danielmato> nas
<magu42> a doooormir
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<magu42> nas foobar_ 
<danielmato> chau chau chau chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<foobar_> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas asterismo 
<danielmato> nas foobar, nas asterismo
<lunatiCC1> alguien sabe como le cambio desde consola el idioma a ubuntu?
<ratman> nas
<ratman> el idiom, del teclado?
<lunatiCC1> ratman, no, el del sistema
<lunatiCC1> los locale y todo esos chiches
<lunatiCC1> sobre todo q las aplicaciones reconozcan español como idioma central
<ratman> y tiene pqe ser desde consola
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> en lo grafico hay una opcion de administracion de idiomas
<lunatiCC1> no tengo grafico
<lunatiCC1> ratman, tiene q ser de consola :D
<ratman> oki jeje
<ratman> osea ubuntu server
<lunatiCC1> ratman, si
<lunatiCC1> lo tengo en en_GB y es molesto
<lunatiCC1> tiene q haber una forma de cambiar el default
<ratman> tal ves reconfigurando 
<ratman> tienes algu n equipo de prueba
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<lunatiCC1> ose no setea el default segun entiendo
<ratman> umm
<ratman> voy a buscar un poco 
<ratman> http://www.e-octante.com/2011/04/23/cambiar-idioma-ubuntu-server/
<lunatiCC1> ratman, creo era eso
<Ignacio> Hello :)
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Ahora Si @_@
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Ahora vamos a hablar
<EduardoR> hola
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Ya era hora!
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  A quien va la publicacion de UBUNTU URUGUAY?
<Ignacio> EduardoR: !
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ping
<EduardoR> yo soy uno
<EduardoR> pero también Rubianes y MAgu
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Pero a que te referis con la pbulicacion a quien iva dedicada
<EduardoR> ¿A quien va? a que te referís?
<EduardoR> como destino?
<EduardoR> si a usuarios expertos o novatos? eso?
<Ignacio> EduardoR: a quien va el comentario "Si quieres las cosas gratis, colabora! :)"  | Me pareces muy soberbio.
<EduardoR> Es lo que escribió el del pos original
<EduardoR> post*
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Sinceramente, si me vas a estar molestando con tus acusaciones, me voy del grupo es lo más facil.
<EduardoR> pará
<EduardoR> lo de juan uría, e
<EduardoR> es un tipo muy bestia
<Ignacio> ...........
<EduardoR> pero buena persona
<EduardoR> se equivocó de foro
<EduardoR> lo conozco , le erró mal,jajaja
<MarceloCandiaRui> Hola! Gente!
<EduardoR> hola
<MarceloCandiaRui> ¿Que hay?
<EduardoR> perdona que estabamos en un pequeño lío de facebook
<MarceloCandiaRui> EduardoR:  Ignacio, me dijo que tu envias camisetas?
<EduardoR> si, algunas me quedan
<MarceloCandiaRui> EduardoR: A cambio de "trabajos".
<MarceloCandiaRui> EduardoR:  Es Cierto?
<EduardoR> Ignacio es un bocón, ajajaja
<MarceloCandiaRui> EduardoR: Jajaja, ¿Porque lo decis?
<MarceloCandiaRui> jajaj
<EduardoR> Le propuse que si hacía un lindo trabajo como un tutorial o algo así le regalaba la camiseta
<MarceloCandiaRui> Ah,
<EduardoR> pero no hizo algo "lindo"
<EduardoR> aún
<EduardoR> creo que se ofendió
<Ignacio_> ¿Como me das por la espalda Eh? Como me das NO?
<EduardoR> luego Leo ofreció ayudarlo a mejorar su trabajo
<EduardoR> y no se en que están
<Ignacio_> COMO ME DAS POR LA ESPALDA NO?
<Ignacio_> NO?
<EduardoR> te lo mereces
<Ignacio_> Y LEO NUNCA ME DIJO NADA
<EduardoR> como?
<Ignacio_> Sabes que Eduardo, sos un creído porque tenes todo lo que queres, Cosa que te envidio. 
<EduardoR> Usemos esto en tu beneficio!
<Ignacio_> EduardoR: Que beneficio, no hay ningun benificio.
<EduardoR> a ver, enfócate
<Ignacio_> Conocerte no fue unca un benificio, no se de donde sacas ese beneficio. Yo no lo encuentro.
<EduardoR> los problemas son desafíos, úsalos, en lugar de enojarte!
<Ignacio_> *nunca*
<Ignacio_> EduardoR: PERO A QUE DESAFIOS TE REFERIS? A que desafios, 
<Ignacio_> Vos no me ayudas a superarlos.
<Ignacio_> Si me dijieras qe es
<Ignacio_> Los sabria!
<Ignacio_> Hoy Mismo Me voy a poner a hacer las traducciones que publicastes..
<EduardoR> Con lo del trabajo, pensé que Leo estaba en eso
<EduardoR> no sabía que no te estaba ayudando
<Ignacio_> Eduardo, hice todo solo!
<EduardoR> empecemos de nuevo, si?
<Ignacio_> ..
<Ignacio_> BUENO PERO RAPIDITIO QUE QUEDA POCA BATERÍA
<EduardoR> a ver, ese doc es un comienzo
<Ignacio_> Claro!
<EduardoR> lo voy a revisar de nuevo y te lo comento, ok?
<Ignacio_> Pero no recibi ayuda de nadie.
<Ignacio_> ..
<Ignacio_> *Rapidito*
<EduardoR> lo reviso
<Ignacio_> Ahora antes?
<Ignacio_> Tengo Beneficios por hacer las traduciones esas que publicastes?
<Ignacio_> de Launchpad
<EduardoR> pero debes aceptar las críticas
<Ignacio_> ..
<Ignacio_> Go..
<EduardoR> lo de launchpad no es mio, es de caninical
<EduardoR> bajemos un cambio en el repecho , y luego no nos para nadie
<Ignacio_> ..
<EduardoR> y si sube tu karma en Lunchpad, ni hablar
<EduardoR> yo nunca pude
<EduardoR> dale, me tengo que ir tambien
<Ignacio_> ?
<EduardoR> Si andas diciendo que lo haces por recompensas estamos fritos
<Ignacio_> Y como se mi KARMA?
<EduardoR> registrate en Launchpad
<EduardoR> y a medida que haces cosas, aumenta el karma
<EduardoR> dice en tu perfil: karma: tanto
<Ignacio_> .ok
<Ignacio_> Y vos cuanto karma tenes?
<EduardoR> 132 patético
<EduardoR> mira rubianes
<EduardoR> 336
<EduardoR> pensé que era mas
<Ignacio_> Wow
<Ignacio_> Y yo 0 :S
<Ignacio_> Jaja
<Ignacio_> Che
<Ignacio_> Dejame los comentarios de mi Documento..
<Ignacio_> Y despues Sigo
<EduardoR> bytes!
<Ignacio_> (Lamentablemente uso Windows ultimamente)
<Ignacio_> Que hago=?
<EduardoR> actualiza el antivirus, jajajaja
<Ignacio_> ?
<Ignacio_> Jajajaja
<Ignacio_> Pero para hacer el DOcumento
<Ignacio_> :bobo:
<Ignacio_> jaja
<EduardoR> no me acuerdo de nada!
<Ignacio_> Wow, Ya hice Muchas Traducciones
<Ignacio_> Ahora a esperar..
<EduardoR> primero lo miro
<EduardoR> cual es tu usuario?
<EduardoR> en launchpad
<Ignacio_> nachorodriguez
<Ignacio_> (Si no te hablo mas ya sabes, se muere batería)
<EduardoR> KArma 0
<Ignacio_> https://launchpad.net/~nachorodriguez
<Ignacio_> por eso..
<Ignacio_> Ahora a esperar
<Ignacio_> que suba
<Ignacio_> (por cierto quien sube el karma? Sube Solo?
<EduardoR> sube solo
<Ignacio_> Ok
<Ignacio_> Tu karma es 0 wojojojojo
<EduardoR> al hacer traducciones o contestar preguntas
<EduardoR> el tuko es 0
<Ignacio_> Ah
<Ignacio_> Jajaja
<Ignacio_> Pero yo ayude en traducciones
<Ignacio_> Ya hice Como 20 :)
<EduardoR> y yo no hago nada y tengo 130
<Ignacio_> Tu karma aqui sale "0"
<EduardoR> en realidad me debe subir lo de spreadubuntu
<Ignacio_> Ahh
<Ignacio_> Ok
<Ignacio_> Olle, Despues Hablamos :)
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~eduardor-lanave
<EduardoR> 132
<Ignacio_> Ahh
<Ignacio_> Yo estoy en este:
<EduardoR> :(
<Ignacio_> https://launchpad.net/~eduardor
<EduardoR> impostor!
<Ignacio_> Olle Talvez luego de ganarme la camiseta, me pueda ganar unos Stickers. Y un USB :O
<Ignacio_> :)
<EduardoR> WTF !
<EduardoR> si es mio pero otro!
<Ignacio_> jajaja
<Ignacio_> Jaja
<Ignacio_> ok ok ok
<Ignacio_> Espera
<Ignacio_> Te sube el karma por el Sitio Ubuntu Uruguay?
<Ignacio_> Yo puedo estar ahi @_@
<Ignacio_> *Me gustaría estar en el grupo de programacion como ya dije Ta?
<EduardoR> no creo
<EduardoR> pero agregate a las grupos
<Ignacio_> ok
<EduardoR> a mas*
<Ignacio_> Olle, es posible eso de el grupo de programacion?
<EduardoR> dale, me fui
<Ignacio_> ?
<EduardoR> pregunta a rubianes
<Ignacio_> Chau
<Ignacio_> ok
<EduardoR> bye!
<tomaz> hola, buenas tardes
<tomaz> entré en este chat por una consulta.
<tomaz> uso ubuntu en mi computadora de trabajo, pero ahora compré una compu nueva que vino vacía y quiero instalar ubuntu, pero no tengo idea de como se hace la instalación
<tomaz> tampoco tengo idea como sacar mis correos que están en la compu actual y pasar a la compu nueva.
<Ignacio> Hola :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-10
<ratman_> hoolas
<ratman_> alguien 
<SergioMeneses> un ratman y un virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, arregle la cam
<PabloRubianes> en ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, 
<PabloRubianes> tanto tiempo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: congrat
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos! q problema tenia la camara?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no se... y no se como lo arregle
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora anda
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, un golpecito?
<foobar__> me gusto este nick che
<EduardoR> se necesita camara?
<PabloRubianes> esta entegrada
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si, pero sino es solo audio
<PabloRubianes> Bo se murio Jack Tramiel
<EduardoR> tendria que ir a la peluquería
<foobar__> PabloRubianes: nunca use una commodre
<EduardoR> como nos reunimos?
<foobar__> hangout ?
<PabloRubianes> foobar__, ni una atari?
<foobar__> PabloRubianes: no
<PabloRubianes> buuu
<PabloRubianes> yo atari si
<EduardoR> ahora la Commodore 64 (bits) es Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> y si me pongo este tipo hizo mas por mi que steve
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, de Commodore tiene la marca y la forma
<EduardoR> y que esperabas?
<EduardoR> un CPU de 8 bits?
<SergioMeneses> camara?
 * SergioMeneses se peina
<foobar__> invitenmeN
<EduardoR> yo inicié con rubianes
<EduardoR> pero debería haber algo mas abierto, no?
<EduardoR> algo como una sala
<EduardoR> y no un 1 a 1
<PabloRubianes> es abierto
<foobar__> yo no veo a nadie
<EduardoR> y tenemos que invitar?
<foobar__> solo a mi solo
<EduardoR> foobar tu nombre?
<foobar__> voy de nuevo
<EduardoR> nick
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, PabloRubianes pues creenlo abierto
<SergioMeneses> y cuando la gente entra uds pueden moderarla
<SergioMeneses> bueno el q lo creo
<ratman_> que tal
<SergioMeneses> yo ya entro q ando terminando de cenar
<EduardoR> ratman entrás al hangout?
<ratman_> EduardoR, 
<ratman_> cuando es
<foobar__> magu42: ping
<foobar__> magu42: pong
<foobar__> magu42: ICMP y todos los demas protocolos
<EduardoR> ahora
 * foobar__ LIVE !
<EduardoR> ya ya ya !!!
<ratman_> EduardoR, 
<ratman_> bueno hago un anuncio 
<SergioMeneses> foobar__, intente con ssh
<SergioMeneses> xD
<ratman_> aunque tal evz ya lo sepan
<ratman_> El 9, 10 y 11 de mayo Antel llevará a cabo la primer Conferencia Internacional de Software Libre y Código Abierto del Uruguay, reuniendo a destacadas personalidades nacionales e internacionales del sector, las cuales compartirán su conocimiento y experiencia con todos los presentes.
<ratman_> Una vez más Antel Avanza en este 2012, poniendo a disposición de los uruguayos las tendencias que están revolucionando el sector de las Tecnologías de la Información.
<ratman_> El evento está dirigido a: Directores Ejecutivos de Negocio, Directores de T.I., Profesionales de T.I., Desarrolladores, Expertos en T.I., estudiantes, usuarios y toda persona que desee conocer una visión moderna y diferente del sector
<EduardoR> si, lo vi
<EduardoR> avanza2012 la pagina
<ratman_> Expositores Jon ”maddog” Hall
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> http://www.avanza2012.com.uy
<ratman_> EduardoR,  
<ratman_> contestame el privado
<PabloRubianes> entra a google plus ratman
<foobar__> https://eventioz.com/events/mdn-hack-day-montevideo-developer-evening/
<ratman_> estoy en 
<ratman_> talk
<ratman_> y en plus
<foobar__> O_o
<ratman_> se corto
<ratman_> instalando copmplemento
<ratman_> silencie el mic porque habia ,icho ruido en casa
<ratman_> mi hermano no para de habalr
<dpl0id> muchachos como se puede participar del proyecto ubucon
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> participar en que sentido? de donde sos?
<dpl0id> emm.. de buenos aires argentina, no encuentro mucha info en la red..
<libertcharrua> guenas noiches
<libertcharrua> como andan todos que se comenta por estos lares
<PabloRubianes> estamos en google plus
<magu42_> hola libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> queres entrar?
<libertcharrua> voy
<EduardoR> dale!
<libertcharrua> uu tengo que instaalr en complemento en sabayon jjeje 
<magu42_> sabayon!!!
<magu42_> libertcharrua⟿  grosso
<ratman_> un seg 
<libertcharrua> ni tanto
<ratman_> tengo que reiniciar 
<libertcharrua> ya biene casi todo listo en sabayon jajaj
<ratman_> algo 
<libertcharrua> nada que ver con gentoo
<libertcharrua> ratman_: esta con win 7
<ratman_> nop
<magu42_> ratman⟿ apareciste un momento con la cam y después na
<ratman_> toy probando cosas jeje
<magu42_> jaja
<libertcharrua> aah bien en lo profundo del kernel entonces si tienes que reiniciar ratman_
<libertcharrua> supongo
<libertcharrua> ahi toy instalando el talk plugin en sabayon con el poder del copy paste
<libertcharrua> mmientras aprovecho a bañarme
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<EduardoR> triviox al hangout
<Triviox> jaja estan en hang? dale entro..
<EduardoR> TrivioX
<EduardoR> dale!
<Triviox> buenas :D
<magu42_> dale Triviox 
<EduardoR> como es tu nombre para invitarte?
<Triviox> no los veo :S
<Triviox> Diego Vilas 
<Triviox> no me indexes bot ¬¬
<Triviox> jaja
<magu42_> ahi te invité Triviox 
<Triviox> voy..
<Triviox> se vale sin sonido & video? 
<Triviox> jaja pera que pongo el cel
<Triviox> era yo.. perdon
<magu42_> Triviox⟿ metés un ruido terrible
<PabloRubianes> terrible eco
<Triviox> si,,
<Triviox> pose cam en el cel.. funciona la cam?
<Triviox> nop, no esta trabado
<Triviox> es el cel..
<Triviox> y aca estoy en pc
<Triviox> jaja creo que si a ver.
<magu42_> Triviox⟿ ahora si
<magu42_> libertcharrua⟿ se te oye lejos!!
<libertcharrua> es que estoy en san carlos y uds en montevideo
<Triviox> jajaj libertcharrua 
<magu42_> ahhhh debe ser eso!!
<foobar__> magu42_: tirame el link por aca :-P
<magu42_> foobar__⟿ http://flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo:ponencias
<libertcharrua> che magu42_que cam usas?
<libertcharrua> el dia del flisol voy a ir aunque sea hago de portero jeje
<Triviox> estamos en la mismas libertcharrua .. yo fui a un par de reuniones, pero con el tema del ipa+práctica se me ha complicado para seguir participando activamente :S
<magu42_> una cam de dos mangos libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> ah bueno
<magu42_> marca
<magu42_> no la veo jaja
<libertcharrua> tonces busco la mas trucha que encuentre
<libertcharrua> ni siquera xtreme dice?
<danielmato> buenas noches, llegué
<PabloRubianes> anda a google plus mijo
<magu42_> danielmato⟿ hangout
<danielmato> estoy llendo
<magu42_> EduardoR⟿ no se te oye , tas como trancado
<danielmato> estoy entrando
<danielmato> on tan?
<EduardoR> me sali
<EduardoR> como entro?
<EduardoR> ya
<foobar__> magu42_: "le vi algo del python"
<foobar__> que fea frase
<magu42_> jajaja
<foobar__> nos divertimos barato.
<foobar__> ubuntito-uy
<magu42_> foobar__⟿ claro cumplió 13
<foobar__> 1989 dice
<magu42_> ahhh
<magu42_> no 99 debe ser , pero sino facebook no lo deja entrar
<danielmato> ya vuelvo
<libertcharrua> humm no oigo nada les paso a todos o solo a mi??
<danielmato> palmo el hangout
<magu42_> libertcharrua⟿ anda bien 
<magu42_> yo los escucho bien a pablo y eduardo
<libertcharrua> e aparece qqque solo 3 personas est´an y no oigo nada ya reinici´e el navegador
<magu42_> estan hablando pablo y eduardo ahora 
<magu42_> y daniel entró ahora y bien
<libertcharrua> aaahora si
<magu42_> ahora si libertcharrua 
<danielmato> se me recontracuelga
<magu42_> algo tenés mal danielmato  tu adsl por ej  jeje
<danielmato> es un script que me cuelga el hangout
<magu42_> ahhh
<danielmato> nas a todos
<magu42_> nas
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> ya se fueron todos?
<asterismo> PabloRubianes
<asterismo> ratman
<PabloRubianes>   asterismo si hace rato
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> a las 10 fue el hangout
<asterismo> sabes como va la cosa para la flisol?
<PabloRubianes> en marcha
<PabloRubianes> pero no se mucho
<PabloRubianes> el que sabe es EduardoR 
<asterismo> tenia ganas de dar una charla
<asterismo> sabes si hace falta alguien que hable?
<PabloRubianes> se que hay un llamado  a charlas
<PabloRubianes> en la pagina de flisol ta 
<asterismo> en la pagina no veo nada
<PabloRubianes> por ahi esta lo hiabia visto hace unos dias
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, http://flisoluruguay.info/2012:montevideo:ponencias
<PabloRubianes> me voy saludos!
<EduardoR> asterismo
<EduardoR> emm ya vuelvo
<asterismo> EduardoR
<asterismo> me voy a postular par una charla
<asterismo> estas?
<asterismo> ya vi lo del formulario
<asterismo> queda espacio para que me presente? o ni siquiera me gasto?
<EduardoR> yey
<EduardoR> no hay nadie
<EduardoR> no se si se paostuló alguno
<EduardoR> postulo*
<EduardoR> dale
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> me tengo que ir
<asterismo> despuyes mando el mail
<ratman> holas
<carlos> hola
<Guest65955> alguien?
<ratman> alguien sabe si hoy hat reunion
<lunatiCC0> ratman, si
<lunatiCC0> mando mail por las dudas
<ratman> oki 
<asterismo> hola genet
<asterismo> gente*
<asterismo> todo bien?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-11
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, PabloRubianes \o
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<PabloRubianes> hola
<virusuy> aloh
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, da la bienvenida a chico JoseeAntonioR que es de Peru
<virusuy> JoseeAntonioR: hola! bienvenido al Canal :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola a todos! :)
<SergioMeneses> como vamos muchachos?
<virusuy> Todo bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el compañero JoseeAntonioR es del concilio de ubuntu-pe
<PabloRubianes> estamos hablando porque estamos los 2 en el BeginnersTeam
<JoseeAntonioR> Por casualidades de la vida
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, PabloRubianes aja
<SergioMeneses> si ya lo sabia xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, le comente a JoseeAntonioR  lo de ubuntu entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> a ver si retomamos ese proyectico
<JoseeAntonioR> Me parecio una muy buena idea, ahora que el BT renovo sus visiones, podemos apoyarnos en ellas, estamos volviendo a empezar desde 0 practicamente
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> la idea es hacer un Bt en esp
<PabloRubianes> ya que somos ahora 3 los del BT que hablamos esp
<SergioMeneses> tres?
<JoseeAntonioR> Dos ;)
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> diego-tc
<SergioMeneses> a cierto
<PabloRubianes> tucios
<SergioMeneses> diego turcios
<SergioMeneses> hace poco cumplio años xD
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, no habia escuchado de el
<SergioMeneses> pero el anda bastante alejado
<SergioMeneses> toca volverlo a invitar
<SergioMeneses> yo le he hecho extensivas invitaciones a uud y uow pero no respondio
<PabloRubianes> si anda medio apartado
<JoseeAntonioR> Ya se reincorporara, tambien acabamos de pasar los efectos de semana santa
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si! igual que los compañeros de ni 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> leogg a veces aparece
<SergioMeneses> ellos andan de lleno con la devconf
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> deb
<SergioMeneses> por hay con el q mas tengo contacto es con norman
<SergioMeneses> por lo de las regional boards
 * virusuy se va a hacer el dist-upgrade del dia
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, =)
<JoseeAntonioR> virusuy: Suerte!
<SergioMeneses> volviste a ubuntu?
<sudo> si
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> el sudo vuelve a casa
<sudo> 12.04
<sudo> esta registrado el nick :-(
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo 12.04  desde a primera alpha
<JoseeAntonioR> A mi no me gusta testear, voy de frente a las releases estables
<sudo> JoseeAntonioR: en el caso de 12.04 a sido muy estable
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =S
<SergioMeneses> a mi si me gusta testear!
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<sudo> es gracios usar este nick
<sudo> porque cuando en algun canal dicen "probaste ejecutando sudo pepito?"
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo apt-get install packagename
<sudo> a mi me notifica 
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<sudo> :-p
<SergioMeneses> sudo, por eso cambie mi nick
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Era same?
<SergioMeneses> el mio era same = al acronimo de mi nombre
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja
<sudo> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si q feo
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: Tienes flags en el canal?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> creo
<PabloRubianes> no somos muy buenos con el IRC :P
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: No se si es que nos podrian ayudar, difundiendo el UWN en Español en el topic o por el mailing list, el link es este:Sorry, I don't know JoseeAntonioR. Maybe they aren't in any of the channels I am.
<JoseeAntonioR> Oops, copie mal :P
<JoseeAntonioR> http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pro no se si poniendolo en los topics sea mejor
<PabloRubianes> el mensaje de este canal esta en el limite
<PabloRubianes> pero lo ponemos en el sitio
<SergioMeneses> yo diria q poner un enlace en la web el team
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, iba a argumentar algo similar
<JoseeAntonioR> seria bueno, el link es ese, en la wiki es UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Current
<SergioMeneses> bueno en uco siempre lo pasamos por las cuentas de las redes sociales
<JoseeAntonioR> en u-PE nuestras cuentas estan medio muertas :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno uds estan en proceso de renobacion!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Como?
<SergioMeneses> oye PabloRubianes el copañero costales seguro nos apoya tambien!
<JoseeAntonioR> Ah, si, estamos tratando de revivir todo, por eso queremos organizarnos :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estan reestructurando su comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, estamos haciendo todo lo posible :)
<JoseeAntonioR> esperamos que todo salga como planeado y podamos ser aprobados en un tiempillo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sudo JoseeAntonioR voy saliendo ya
<SergioMeneses> mañana toca madrugar
<sudo> SergioMeneses: :) By
<sudo> bye*
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Esta bien, hasta luego! :)
<SergioMeneses> si el fin de semana los veo por hay los invito a un hangout xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: No te olvides lo del domingo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro! no hay problema
<lord044zomby> hola
<ealexmp> hola atodos
<ealexmp> alguin que sepa instalar ubuntu haciendo raid por hardware
<ealexmp> alguien que conosca raid por hardware
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-12
<Ignacio> Hola! Gente :)
<Ignacio> Alguien para chatear?
<ubuntero> Buenas tarde, mi nombre es Fermín Barboza, pertenezco a LinuxPay (grupo de usuarios GNU/Linux de Paysandú). Somos una de las sedes que organizan el FLISOL para este 2012. Ubuntu será una de las distros que instalaremos.  Me gustaría saber si existe algún tipo de merchandising de Ubuntu con el que puedamos contar para regalar o sortear entre los que participen del evento.  Desde ya muchas gracias.
<locodir-user> Hay alguien allí que pueda ayudar con un problemita?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, te respondi por correo
<ubuntero> Gracias Sergio
<ubuntero> Tengo otra pregunta
<ubuntero> Tenés idea cómo puedo instalar una EPSON T23 en Ubuntu 11.04
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, lastimosamente ando algo ocupado por aqui
<SergioMeneses> pero ya miraste si esta soportada en cups?
<ubuntero> no, no me fijé
<ubuntero> perdón, si me fijé, no está soportada la T23
<ubuntero> Si otros modelos pero la T23 no
<ubuntero> Igual no te quiero robar tiempo, era una consulta nada mas, el tema es que una de las charlas para este FLISOL es sobre problemas de instalación de ciertos dispositivos en Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, averigua si existe un driver para ese modelo
<ubuntero> Es una charla que vamos a dar entre varios compañeros, a mi me tocó impresoras y la T23 es una de las complicadas
<SergioMeneses> un archivo .sh o .tar.gz
<ubuntero> Ok. averiguo, mil gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> lunaticc0: ¿cómo va todo? tanto tiempo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> se confirmo el lugar para Flisol?
<lunaticc0> CarlosNeyPastor: si
<lunaticc0> antel
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿torre?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-13
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> que dicen
<ratman_> holas
<asterismo> che
<asterismo> que saben de ubucon?
<asterismo> quienes van?
<ratman_> era la del mes que viene
<ratman_> o no recuerdo 
<ratman_> la fecha
<asterismo> 1 y 2 de junio?
<asterismo> alguien va a ir de aca?
<ratman_> si no escuche mal 
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> y creo que era al que iva a ir 
 * ratman_ pero mi memoria de nombres es un asco 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, 
<PabloRubianes> se sabe que va a ser el 1 y 2 de junio en la universidad austral
<PabloRubianes> puerto madero buenos aires
<PabloRubianes> que nos estan averiguando por hoteles/hosteles 
<asterismo> alguien va a ir de aca?
<PabloRubianes> y somos como 7 que vamos
<PabloRubianes> sin contarte
<asterismo> hay que bancarse uno mismo me imagino, no?
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, eramos, magu danielmato, ratman_ yo, eduardor
<PabloRubianes> y alguno mas que me estoy comiendo
<PabloRubianes> creo que virusuy si podria iba
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, afirmativo
<PabloRubianes> lo mas que puede pasar es que con los sponsors se consiga algo de plata
<asterismo> cuanto sale todo?
<PabloRubianes> y nos subvencionen un poco el hotel o la comida
<PabloRubianes> no se sane
<PabloRubianes> sabe
<ratman_>  /me ya toy juntando 
<ratman_> jejee
 * PabloRubianes igual
<asterismo> pero cuanto sale todo mas o menos?
<PabloRubianes> estan en etapa de buscar alla precio
<PabloRubianes> y mira
<PabloRubianes> el colonia express salia como 1200 por lo que dijeron o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> y el hotel
<PabloRubianes> :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman_ virusuy unimix \o
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cuanto puede salir el hotel del ubucon
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> maso
<unimix> Buenas gente. Hola SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, unimix es el contacto de argentina, creo que no lo conoces no?
<unimix> La verdad, todavia no tenemos valores de referencia que puedan ser tomados como base
<PabloRubianes> pero mas o menos
<PabloRubianes> como para que asterismo se haga una idea
<unimix> sabemos de alojamientos que para nuestro parecer estan fuera de alcance y en base a eso estamos procurando alternativas mas economicas
<unimix> considerando que tanto el viernes como el sabado quienes tengan que alojarse estaran mas tiempo fuera que dentro del hotel/hostel
<unimix> Es decir, no estamos buscando lugares lujosos sino funcionales, cononda y bien ubicados para que no tengan que viajar
<unimix> un tema sensible para la tarifa per capita es la cantidad de pasajeros
<unimix> si logramos una cantidad considerable de pasajeros alojados en un mismo lugar seguro lograremos tarifas mas que acomodadas
<unimix> si solo son tres, no le veo mucho margen
<PabloRubianes> si eso es seguro
<unimix> No conteste la pregunta pero les di un panorama de como estamos actualment
<unimix> Personalmente estoy barajando una estimacion de entre 5 y 8 personas, tanto del exterior como del interior del pais
<PabloRubianes> aca segun la cuenta primaria eramos como 7
<PabloRubianes> pero puede variar
<unimix> si resultan mas, mejor. Ademas estamos intentando hacer jugar el alojamiento dentro de la promocion de las jornadas, como moneda de cambio respecto de la tarifa
<PabloRubianes> si se puede cambiar algo por publicidad
<unimix> para la semana que viene les puedo aportar algunas cifras mas concretas
<PabloRubianes> si cuanto antes mejor a ver si convencemos gente de ahorrar
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, ese es el estatus
<unimix> Ahorren igual ! Si despues deciden no viajar tendran monton de alternativas para invertir/gastar esos ahorros :)
<PabloRubianes> jajaj noooo que vayan
<asterismo> van a dar alguna charla?
<asterismo> yo si voy, es para dar una charla
<asterismo> pero ta
<asterismo> no creo
<unimix> Inclusive, consideren que el año que viene se hace en Uruguay y los que vivan en el interior deberan alojarse en Montevideo, Punta del Este o donde se termine haciendo UbuConLA 2013
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no no... montevideo
<PabloRubianes> nada de punta del esta
<unimix> EL llamado a presentacion de charlas esta abierto, recien se lanzo esta semana, asi que estas a tiempo de presentar la tuya
<PabloRubianes> a argentina ya vamos esta a;o
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, en google+ esta
<PabloRubianes> pera que te lo busco
<unimix> seria genial que se den charlas de gente que no sea de Argentina
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/114974520198014751258/114974520198014751258/posts/ZYPVZKavRgK
<unimix> PabloRubianes, quiero hacer una release party en Punta del Este :P
<PabloRubianes> que la haga ubuntu-ar
<SergioMeneses> no se les olvide registrala
<unimix> No te sorprendas cuando te avise que vamos para alla :P
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<unimix> Sisi, los temas administrativos :)
<unimix> todavia ni hablamos aqui sobre la de 12.04 y faltan poco mas de 10 dias
<unimix> pensar que en el 2008 la gente se desesperaba por una RP aqui
<unimix> Algo paso y no nos dimos cuenta
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, es un chiste... punta del este es una balneario de uruguay que en verano se llena de argentinos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, nosotros lo hacemos conjunto con flisol
<PabloRubianes> 2x1
<unimix> Sergio, esa bueno eso pero aqui te miran mal si "copamos la parada" con una RP dentro de FliSol
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mejor!!!
<SergioMeneses> neeeeh
<SergioMeneses> quien dijo q fiesta de lanzamiento es instalar o vainas asi
<PabloRubianes> aca siempre las fiestas lanzamiento son charlas e instalaciones
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, o0
<unimix> Nadie, pero igualmente no quieren ver banderas ni logos ni nada que denote sectorizacion. Aqui quieren que FliSol sea neutro
<SergioMeneses> oe hablando de eso este fin de semana trabajo en lo de la propuesta de la charla
<unimix> por eso en el 2009 se armo flor de rosca y casi no participamos de la edicion 2010 a raiz de eso
<unimix> Seria mas que interesante contar con charlas de corte empresario que expongan experiencias en otros paises
<unimix> consideren que en Argentina nunca hubo una jornada sobre Ubuntu dirigida especialmente a empresas
<unimix> es una novedad absoluta para todos
<unimix> aqui
<unimix> las RP en BsAs son cerveza, snacks, hamburguesas, pizzas, pool, socializar y muy de vez en cuando alguna presentacion
<SergioMeneses> unimix, o0
<unimix> nunca install fest o cosas que se pueden y conviene hacer en otros momentos
<unimix> SergioMeneses, que buena la foto con Facu Batista que publicaron e G+ !
<SergioMeneses> unimix, aaa si
<SergioMeneses> eso fue en el campus party
<SergioMeneses> los q estamos en la foto eramos conferencistas
<unimix> me encantaria poder viajar asi y estar una vez en cada acontecimiento como ese
<SergioMeneses> para ser sincero no sabia q facundo asistiria
<unimix> todo llega :)
<SergioMeneses> pero fue una grata sorpresa
<unimix> Ja ! Mejor, sorpresa !
<SergioMeneses> unimix, aja
<SergioMeneses> unimix, voy a pasar la propuesta de charla en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> ojala me acepten
<unimix> Dale ! Buenisimo ! See ... vos y el resto de Ubuntu-co hacen muy buenas charlas
<SergioMeneses> unimix, o0
<SergioMeneses> ^^
<unimix> podrias hacer una para el sabado que sea "Como presentar una wiki de LoCO Team ganadora" :)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> mi cargo actual no me lo permite
<SergioMeneses> xD
<unimix> en serio te digo. A mas de cinco se les caera la boca cuando vean lo que logras
<unimix> :)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, pero ya esta todo mas sencillo
<SergioMeneses> menos mal logramos trabajar muy duro y el LC publico unos lineamientos nuevos
<SergioMeneses> despues de muchooo trabajo
<SergioMeneses> y casi mi renuncia
<unimix> estan disponibles ya ?
<unimix> Nooo !!! Uuuuhh, eso sono grave !
<SergioMeneses> unimix, mira
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> unimix, es q apenas llegue ni me acomodaba al sitio y ya a trabajar por montones
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> y muchas cosas q no entendia
<SergioMeneses> q mire q busque en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> y demas
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> ya le cogimos el ritmo al trabajo
<unimix> ja ! cero tiempo de adaptacion
<unimix> a los bifes
<SergioMeneses> unimix, aja
<unimix> estoy leyendo el link ...
<unimix> se ve que hubo elaboracion, claramente trabajaron mucho
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si...
<SergioMeneses> hardwork!!! /o/
<unimix> felicitaciones !
<unimix> muy buen resultado, no solo por lo focalizado sino por la claridad con que han expuesto las ideas
<unimix> ya vuelvo ...
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hoy no habia reunion?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si pero no aparecio nadie
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> bueno estaba unimix y virusuy 
<SergioMeneses> ^^
<unimix> le spaso algo que acaba de enviar GEZ a la lista de UbuConLA referido al website
<unimix> http://ubuntuone.com/7jELmbhWkb9Ren7eVHci92
<carlos> Buen día.
<carlos> Consulta: desearía tener en un solo DVD (o varios) toda la paquetería para un servidor ubuntu. ¿ Es posible descargarla ?
<ubuntero> hola mundo!
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas4: ?
<Ignacio> Alguien quiere Hablar :S
<ubuntero> unimix: tu web personal no marcha sin www
<ubuntero> guillermolisi.com.ar
<ubuntero> una lastima putito !!! 
<lunaticc0> ya quiero decirle a eduardor la miseria de trafico que nos va a dar antel
<SergioMeneses> o0
<Triviox> cuanto lunaticc0 ?
<Triviox> tienen fibra, no pueden ponerse mala onda
<lunaticc0> 100 mb simetricos
<lunaticc0> si, escucharon bien, CIEN SIMETRICOS
<Triviox> whats???!!!
<Triviox> jajaja 15 streams metemos 
<Triviox> en hd les parece?? :D despelote de internet
<lunaticc0> mas wifi de 4mb simetricos en el auditorio
<Triviox> no podían ponerse ratas con internet.. más aun que están promocionando la fibra..
<lunaticc0> mas otra wifi mas en el complejo de 3/1 mb
<lunaticc0> PERO 100 SIMETRICOS!!!
<Triviox> o sea.. conectividad no será un problema..
<Triviox> jajajaj
<lunaticc0> CCCCCCCCIIIIIIIIIENNNNNNNNNNNNN
<lunaticc0> me voy a bajar todo lo que se me cruce
 * Triviox no tiene real conciencia creo..
<Triviox> jajajaja
<lunaticc0> hasta la discografia de lady gaga
<lunaticc0> TODO
<Triviox> puedo imaginarlo pero.. waa es como mucho
<Triviox> wikipedia completa en varios idiomas :D
<Triviox> ajajaja
<lunaticc0> de todas formas algunos puertos estan bloqueados o filtrados
<lunaticc0> pero vamos a aestar bolando
<lunaticc0> streaming y instalaciones van a ser un chiste
<Triviox> aunque te filtren.. más de uno sabe como pasar cualquier mierda por el 80..
<Triviox> al final, a las apuradas y todo salió antel.. pero por el lado conexión WOW
<Triviox> la vez anterior habian dado tanto?
<lunaticc0> no
<lunaticc0> ni ahi
<lunaticc0> tenemos mesas y sillas para rato
<lunaticc0> vamos a hacer desbole
<lunaticc0> si kaoru o alguien nos consigue algun sponsor vamos a tirar antel por la ventana
<Triviox> jajja
<Triviox> yo no fui mas a las reuniones más que nada porque ando muerto, laburo + ipa + práctica en el liceo me arruina.. pero voy a ver si caigo a alguna más antes del evento..
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-14
<lunaticc0> hola EduardoR
<EduardoR> jja te respondé
<EduardoR> respondí el mail
<lunaticc0> EduardoR: cual?
<lunaticc0> hay muchos xD
<lunaticc0> tengo un mail para escribir sobre nuestra ida a antel pero estoy tan cansado y peresoso
<EduardoR> estoy viendo G+, apenas lo entiendo
<EduardoR> yo estoy como de viernes 13
<lunaticc0> EduardoR: antel nos va a dar algo de conectividad, creo que suficiente para las pocas actualizaciones que vamos a necesitar
<EduardoR> pero tengo miedo que necesitemos actualizar o instalar "normal" y se necesite
<EduardoR> pero eso no importa
<lunaticc0> EduardoR: creo que va a darnos
<EduardoR> ok
<lunaticc0> basicamente nos van a dar...
<lunaticc0> 100MB SIMETRICOS!!!
<magu42> lunaticc0⟿ barriga fria
<EduardoR> me cagué... voy a limpiarme
<lunaticc0> jaja xD
<lunaticc0> magu42: hoy no duermo
<magu42> en que habíamos quedado??
<magu42> jajaja
<lunaticc0> estoy armando mi lista de descargas
<lunaticc0> y tengo tanto
<lunaticc0> a eduardor habia que decirle
<lunaticc0> solo para que no descanse en todo el finde
 * magu42 piensa llevar pinza de corte para ciertos individuos
<magu42> a la M  servidor , clonado y todo le demás , nadie hace nada  jeje
<lunaticc0> magu42: olvidate del software libre, empeza a elegir q vas a bajar
<lunaticc0> media hora cada uno
<magu42> jajajajaja
<lunaticc0> yo tengo 1 hora por ser coordinador
<EduardoR> ya volví, me cague de nuevo.... ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, lol
<EduardoR> a ver, de todas formas, la velocidad de descarga va a estar dlimitada por los servidores de debs
<EduardoR> llevaron un notebook y probaron?
<lunaticc0> no
<EduardoR> ok, no importa
<lunaticc0> mi laptop se asusto
<EduardoR> jajajaaaaaaaaaa
<lunaticc0> hablamos con 2 tecnicos encargados
<lunaticc0> y nos dejeron mas o menos como es la red
<lunaticc0> cableado tenemos 100mb simetrios, aunque puede q algun puerto este medio controlado
<lunaticc0> pero no vamos a descaargar torrent o cosas asi
<lunaticc0> en el auditorio hay un wiki de 4mb simetricos
<EduardoR> wiki o wifi?
<lunaticc0> y despues en el resto del complejo hay wifi de 3/1 mb
<lunaticc0> wifi
<lunaticc0> xD
<EduardoR> es el shock
<lunaticc0> si
<lunaticc0> magu42 le pregunto varias veces si era 100mb simetrico
<EduardoR> bits o bytes?
<lunaticc0> estabamos atontados
<magu42> no me lo podia creer!!
<magu42> latencia dijo 2 milisegundos
<lunaticc0> EduardoR: 100 de los buenos xD
<magu42> creo que en la sala interactiva también había wifi , o no ? 
 * magu42 is away: cenando
<EduardoR> cambiamos el poster, saco Instalciones y pongo DESCARGAS Libres a 100mbps
<lunaticc0>  EduardoR, yo diria de sacar el poster, entrada paga y facturamos a lo lindo
<EduardoR> bo, los de eduJam son pago y no entiendo porqué
<ratman> no se
<virusuy> opa
<virusuy> habia movimiento por aca y todo :)
<EduardoR> lee una página arriba
<EduardoR> asterismo envió lo de su charla?
<lunaticc0> EduardoR: si
<EduardoR> cuantos van?
<lunaticc0> EduardoR: desde los canales formales 3
<EduardoR> cuando finaliza?
<EduardoR> creo que la ruta de comunicación es 1) blog, 2) compartir en Facebook y 3) Compartir en G+
<EduardoR> hay que hacer un post de recordatorio de llamado a charlas
 * magu42_ is back (gone 00:11:10)
<EduardoR> o sea que montevideo libre y hackspace van logos en el banner tambien
<lunaticc0> si
<magu42> lunaticc0⟿ quién va a estar en instalaciones por fedora?
<lunaticc0> ein
<lunaticc0> y tal vez alguien mas
<magu42> bien
 * magu42 se pregunta , porque hablamos de flisol en  #ubuntu-uy  y no en #flisol-uy  
<lunaticc0> magu42: porq tengo huevo!
<magu42> eso!!!!!!
<virusuy> hola terrrrrrricolas
<SergioMeneses> un virusuy  de otro mundo!
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> ATENCION TODOS: MAÑANA SABADO, 21HRS REUNION DE UBUNTU-UY EN PIZZA SUBTE (EJIDO Y 18 FRENTE A LA IMM) arescorpio asterismo juanman m4v magu42 ratman Triviox unimix 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ mañana por primera vez fallo , mis viejos cumplen 50 años de casados y si no voy me deseredan  
<virusuy> arriba magu42 !! felicidades para tus padres
<virusuy> quien quiera arrimarse, mas que bienvenidos
<magu42> si zafo temparano me pego u pique al centro , sin dudarlo
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> jeje, vamo' arriba
<magu42> a eduardor mandale un email , igual se olvida jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahi volvió EduardoR  recordale!!
<virusuy> EduardoR: DOCTOR
<virusuy> mañana 21 hrs
<virusuy> pizza subte
<virusuy> ubuntu-uy meeting
<virusuy> and eating
<Uricio> xD
<virusuy> Uricio_: tambien invitado!
<Uricio> jjajaa
<virusuy> Uricio: tambien vos tambien !
<Uricio> gracias virusuy 
<EduardoR> me agendo!
<virusuy> arriba
<EduardoR> pregunta nerd, donde queda?
<magu42> SUBTE (EJIDO Y 18 FRENTE A LA IMM)
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> nuevo banner con MvdLibre y HSM
<EduardoR> en FB
<virusuy> en donde?
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/Flisol.Montevideo
<ratman> EduardoR, privado
<EduardoR> ahora la tranza de subirlos a la wiki pfff
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> privado
<magu42> ratman -1
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> como anda don ratman?
<ratman> aca
<ratman> intentando que me lean en flisol
<magu42> es que diego se fué recién , y seria el indicado para responderte 
<EduardoR> vieron esto? están muy grandes? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/index.php
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ puede que estén un poco grandes , pero nadie puede decir :  " no me enteré"  
<magu42> los dejaria como están
<magu42> como anda Leo?
<EduardoR> falta la pelota de forums!!!
<magu42> dejalo sin pelota , igual está arriba , y sino ponele pelota 
<EduardoR> listo: F5
<magu42> que raro quedó mi coment
<EduardoR> 3 veces arriba, pelota y abajo
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> te parece que en el slide no aparezca repetido?
<EduardoR> los eventos
<magu42> dejalo así , en 15 dias sacás el de flisol y después el de ubuconla , no molesta
<EduardoR> es que habria que poner avanza si vamos a estar allí
<EduardoR> y eduJam si tambien
<ratman> ta mañana
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ hoy hablabamos de como invitar a ceibal para presentar stand ,y nos acordabamos de vos , sabés como comunicarte con ellos?
<EduardoR> mmm
<EduardoR> no
<magu42> con quien , a donde , algo
<EduardoR> solo olpc-uruguay
<EduardoR> pero no es ni ceibal-jam, ni Plan Ceibal
<magu42> me parece que tienen que estar , es importante
<EduardoR> que cosa?
<magu42> ceibal , en la forma que sea
<EduardoR> o rap ceibal?
<magu42> uhhh
<EduardoR> son 3 cosas
<magu42> alguno!!!
<magu42> el que estubo en paof cual era?
<EduardoR> Plan es del gobierno
<EduardoR> Jam ya no es comunitario, es como empresarial
<EduardoR> y Rap, es lo mas parecido
<EduardoR> al jam
<EduardoR> JAm es el comunitario pero institucionalizado
<magu42> me volviste loco ,  a cual seria? entonces?
<EduardoR> dificil
<magu42> chan
<EduardoR> ni idea
<EduardoR> lo mando a olpc-uy
<EduardoR> invitamos a comunidades que quieran participar
<magu42> ok , y ahí que ellos vean
<EduardoR> ese texto, si?
<magu42> tenemos lugar limitado para stands , estimamos 5
<EduardoR> y somos?
<magu42> ubuntu fedora montevideolibre 
<magu42> 2 mas sería ideal
<EduardoR> a quien se dirijen?
<EduardoR> encargado de stands?
<magu42> vos , yo 
<magu42> todos
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> le pongo:
 * magu42 piensa
<EduardoR> Invitamos a comunidades que quieran participar en FLISOL Montevideo con un stand, favor de responder por privado
<magu42> eso eso eso eso
<EduardoR> y mi mail esta en la cabecera
<magu42> o sea , te caen a vos  jaja
<EduardoR> estoy en 50 cosas mas, jajaja
<magu42> lo sé   jajaja
<EduardoR> me llegan por BCC cosas que no entiendo nada, pero ,me quieren tener informado
<magu42> aunque las ivitaciones generales no han dado resultado
<EduardoR> terrible
<magu42> las directas uno a uno si
<EduardoR> son todos muy egocentricos :P
<magu42> llamado a charlas , resulatado 1 ,  por la nuestra están todas confirmadas
<EduardoR> Mato me mando las fotos del dia de usuario ubuntu
<EduardoR> no las había visto!!
<EduardoR> van pal feysbu
<magu42> que desgraciado , a mi no me las mando , ya va a ver!!
<EduardoR> subiendo 10MB de fotos
<EduardoR> para un stand, mi lcd está disponible
<Uricio> EduardoR: dejalos para subir el día del evento jaja
<magu42> pufff
<magu42> avisame cuando termine  
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ anotado
<magu42> flosoy y avanza si sale?
<magu42> flisol*
<EduardoR> subir los 10megas, jajaja, taa no es para tanto ;)
<EduardoR> pero mirá que tengo 2 gigas de fotos robadas de Montevideo libre, que me da cosita subir...
<EduardoR> ese dia las subo al face de Montevideo libre  :P
<Uricio> EduardoR: jajaja totalmente !!!
<Uricio> yo tengo 100 gb que los voy a respaldar en algun icloud :P
<Uricio> de antel :P jaja
<magu42> Uricio⟿ quedó como envenenado , con los 100mb simetricos , hoy sueña con eso
<EduardoR> somos varios
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> si si
<Uricio> yo voy a pinchar esa fibra
<Uricio> y voy a traerla hasta casa
<Uricio> si alguien se quiere conectar se lo cobro 3000 dolares no magu42 ? jaja sigo con los 3000 dolares
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> 3000  es la cifra!!
<Uricio> que voy a sacar yo por hacer los respaldos jaja
<magu42> como minimo!!
<foobar_> para EduardoR PARA !!!
<foobar_> me estas matando con esas fotos !!! :-P
<foobar_> era joda igual
<foobar_> jajaja
<Uricio> hablando de fotos de mvdl
<Uricio> EduardoR: ya no anda el media.montevideolibre.org
<Uricio> una cagada
<foobar_> magu42: fue el add en facebook
<foobar_> aceptalo che!
<Uricio> magu42: tenes facebook?
<Uricio> :o
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> no me lleaga
<Uricio> magu42: ya te encontre :o
<magu42> foobar_⟿ ya vas a ver vos!!
<magu42> Uricio⟿ es facil , soy como la mugre
<Uricio> magu42: jaja si si ya te mande la invitación
<foobar_> busco mugre en facebook entonces?
<foobar_> no entendi
<foobar_> :-P
<EduardoR> no me llego nada
<magu42> si , foobar_ buscás mugre , y me encontras a mi  jaja
<foobar_> jajajaja
<EduardoR> foobar_ pone el link a tu face
<EduardoR> aqui
<foobar_> https://www.facebook.com/facchinelli
<magu42> foobar_⟿ ese niño tan lindo eras vos , antes de convertirte en lo que conocemos?
<foobar_> si
<foobar_> lamentablemente si
<magu42> jajajaja
<foobar_> que lo pario
<foobar_> que pinta magu42 en las fotos
<foobar_> yo no te reconozco de saco y corbata
<magu42> ahhh   esas !!
<foobar_> tan espectaculares
<foobar_> pareces hasta un señor y todo
<magu42> un disfraz
<foobar_> estas serio
<foobar_> y yo se porque
<foobar_> A) el whisky era del bueno
<foobar_> B) te empezaste a dar cuenta de los gastos
<foobar_> o A y B
<magu42> B
<foobar_> jajajajajajaj
<foobar_> CLAP CLAP
<magu42> no tomé una gota , manejaba , que embole!!
<foobar_> jajaja y bueno
<foobar_> conductor designado
<magu42> siempre yo!!!!!   que lo P
<foobar_> jajajaj
<foobar_> todo no se puede magu42 
<foobar_> pero eh! hoy degustas de un whiskycito mientra escuchas un jazz
<foobar_> o no ?
<magu42> lamentablemente foobar_ 
<magu42> si señor!!
<EduardoR> pregunta tonta, no encuentro las fotos que acabo de subir...
<EduardoR> las están viendo?
<magu42> me quedó bastante juan caminante
<EduardoR> donde las puse?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ está peor que yo  jaja
<foobar_> magu42: Juan con remera de que color ?
<foobar_> roja?
<foobar_> negra?
<EduardoR> estoy tarado total
<magu42> rojo  ,,  no exagermos!!
<magu42> con 200 personas no se puede jugar
<magu42> no dá 
<magu42> $$$$$$$
<foobar_> jajajaja
<foobar_> eso fue hace mucho?
<foobar_> las fotos digo
<foobar_> ahora que veo el evento, sos un tipo joven vos, que edad tenes=
<foobar_> ??
<magu42> 4 de febrero
<magu42> foobar_⟿ me estás cargando?
<foobar_> joven entre comillas
<foobar_> 40 ?
<magu42> y 9
<EduardoR> todos los links de llamado a charlas están mal :(
<foobar_> cuando vos eras chico? se festejaban los 15 ya ? .-P
<foobar_> :-P
<magu42> sip
<foobar_> 49 igual
<foobar_> son los nuevos 29
<foobar_> mira como te tiro para arriba magu42 
<foobar_> mandame un trago de juan por lo menos
<magu42> estás invitado permanente a mi casa , pero sos puro amgue
<foobar_> jajaja
<foobar_> y que qures, si vivis cerca de brazil, mas o menos
<foobar_> brasil*
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> a foobar_ cruzar ejido es mucho!!!
<foobar_> y bueno
<foobar_> me sacas de mi reino y me pierdo
<foobar_> de ejido para el este, ya es otro pais para mi
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> mi esposa pregunta , porque rio como idiota!!
<foobar_> jajajaja
<EduardoR> hay un mail de flisol montevideo?
<EduardoR> ya se que deberia saberlo :(
<magu42> hay?
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/wiki/2012:coordinador
<EduardoR> ya
<EduardoR> pero hay un @flisol!!!!
 * magu42 enlentece a medida que transcurren las horas
<EduardoR> montevideo@flisoluruguay.info
<EduardoR> que bueno que tengo la clave de cpanel
<EduardoR> :S
<EduardoR> que tarado, esa es la lista
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<foobar_> Aburrido en la oficina? Necesitás un café? for i in `seq 0 100`;do timeout 6 dialog --gauge "Install..." 6 40 "$i";done
<EduardoR> prensa@flisoluruguay.info o charlas
<magu42> mirá esas fotos!!!!!
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3434595396578&set=oa.10150786538606280&type=1&permPage=1
<EduardoR> el tux no se como se llama :/
<magu42> ese tux , se llama tux
<magu42> por ahora
<magu42> lo que no sé que hace ese muchacho con  kde en el pecho!!!
<EduardoR> hay uno con la camiseta de suricata
<magu42> ese está bién , pero el de kde , habría que prenderlo fuego
<magu42> ahora si que me voy a dormir ,  
<magu42> nas Uricio  EduardoR foobar_  y los mudos
<foobar_> nas magu42 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> magu42: hasta la muerte !
<magu42> nas
<magu42> siempre!!
<Uricio> tengo un nas de 4tb 
<EduardoR> aaaa
<EduardoR> bytes!
<Uricio> me voy yo tambien jaja
<Uricio> nas a todos
<Uricio> no se que sera nas
<Uricio> pero nas nas
<foobar_> jajaja
<foobar_> nas = buenas!
<Uricio> :o
<Uricio> nas nas para todos
<Uricio> tienen 10% de descuento en lo de Nana
<Uricio> jaja
<ratman> nas
<ratman> hoy habia una eunion o algo no 
<Uricio> ratman: reunión para gays
<ratman> ayer lei algo 
<ratman> de una reunion pero no recuerdo donde
<Uricio> ratman: de Ubuntu ??
<Uricio> en el subte
<ratman> sip esa
<ratman> a que hora
<Uricio> no se jaja
<ratman> :)
<foobar_> 21 hrs ratman 
<ratman> impeca
<ratman> tamso ahi hehe
<foobar_> Triviox: 
<foobar_> ping
<Triviox> buenas
<Triviox> ratman, foobar_ .. y el resto que ande despierto
<Triviox> :)
<foobar_> Vas hoy a las 21 al pizza subte ? Reunion con Pizzas de Ubuntu-uy
<ratman> la patrona no lo deja, 
<Triviox> waaa ya coordiné con un amigo para hoy =S
<ratman> jeje
<foobar_> mira que si tenemos que pedir permiso con la autoridad vigente, lo hacemos
 * ratman muy malo 
<foobar_> :-P
<Triviox> jajaja si me deja (¬¬), aquella incluso va a ir al teatro creo 
<Triviox> mmm agenda a tratar? mi amigo es gnulinuxero tbn (por mi culpa!) pero capaz que una reunión no le cuelga mucho tampoco :S..
<foobar_> no tengo idea
<foobar_> pero me parece que es mas social la movida
<Triviox> voy a ver si lo convenzo entonces.. a las 2100 en el subte.. copiado!
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> ya vengo
<Ignacio> Hola!
<foobar_> hola
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Hola
<EduardoR> volvi
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Yo tambien
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Estaba en  World of  Warcraft
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Estoy haciendo el tutorial :) !! para mañana o pasado mañana esta!!
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ?
<EduardoR> genial
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Es posiblew que lo presentes en Flisol? El Tuto?
<EduardoR> Puede que quede adentro de la imagen instalada 
<EduardoR> si usamos clonezilla
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Wow! :)
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Vamos a hacer una imagen nosotros?
<EduardoR> si, el sabado que viene
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  El sabado que viene es FLISOL?
<EduardoR> no, el otro
<Ignacio> EduardoR: , Pero donde lo haran
<Ignacio> ?
<Ignacio> EDUARDO, ME VOY PORQUE NO ME QUEDA MAS TIEMPO EN EL CYBER NOS VEMOS
<Triviox> virusuy, . al final tenes idea si salen las pizzas hoy?
<virusuy> creo que si
<virusuy> tengo entendido que si
<virusuy> yo a las 21 voy para ahi
<Triviox> yo pensé que no podria ir., pero al final creo que voy..
<Triviox> donde era?
<virusuy> pizza subte
<virusuy> ejido y 18
<virusuy> al frente de la imm
<virusuy> por ejido
<Triviox> ah si, cierto
<virusuy> Triviox: confirmado que se hace
<virusuy> reciencharle con pablo
<Triviox> ouch,, lastima que estoy medio sobre la hora ya.. si no suelen ser muy puntuales podria tirarme jaja
<Triviox> thx virusuy 
<virusuy> Triviox: tirate nomas
<virusuy> que puntualidad 0
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-15
<DarkScythe> Hola!
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<ratman> es incrible, en cada nota que veo de un diario sacan una foto 
<ratman> y esta el logo ese asqueroso 
<ratman> http://www.elpais.com.uy/anexos/imagen/12/224314.jpg
<ratman> que ms les paga a los entes por publicidad
<Ignacio> Hola Gente!
<Ignacio> Alguie quiere chatear :S!
<Ignacio> jeje
<Ignacio> Holaaa
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses: Hello :)
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, hello! what's up?
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses: None :)
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses:  Hola, como estas?
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, bien bien! aqui empezando y vos?
<Ignacio> SergioMeneses: Bien, aqui bajandome unos jueguitos (VERSIONES DEMO!)
<Ignacio> Hola! Gente!
<ratman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-08
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, esta invadiendo los canales irc hispanos!!!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, estoy con un problemita de licencias 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por pasar el limite de clientes free
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, y eso?
<SergioMeneses> el windows?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> teamviewer
<SergioMeneses> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> el cliente de asistensia remota
<CarlosNeyPastor> es multisistema
<CarlosNeyPastor> windows mac y linux
<SergioMeneses> joder
<SergioMeneses> si lo conozco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un escritorio remoto que si pasas los 8 clientes te da problemas de licencia
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo 19
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la licencia es para 9 o 10
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses modera varios canales de irc :O
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, neh yo no... sino que a eso son los q me han invitado
<SergioMeneses> y eso q faltan los ingleses :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> estamos iguales
<CarlosNeyPastor> y justo que en ese canal hacen varias preguntas criminales que te dejan pensando dos horas
<CarlosNeyPastor> mande una yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi no rompo la linea :P
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, jajajaja
<magu42> 23:33
<magu42> como va ubuntero_ 
<magu42> 23:43
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estás en mvdeo o en merce ?
<virusuy> magu42: mercedes
<virusuy> ahora 3:40 arranco para alla
<magu42> D+
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> vos todo bien ?
<magu42> estuviste con flia y amigos ?
<magu42> yo todo bien 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estuviste con flia y amigos ?
<virusuy> magu42: si, con todos
<virusuy> y con frio tambien estuve
<virusuy> no sabes como esta ahora! tetrico
<magu42> frio parejo en tuitos laosç
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> me voy a fijar en google a ver cuanto dice que hay
<magu42> lo importante 
<virusuy> 14
<magu42> flia , amigos
<virusuy> pero para mi que hace mas frio que ayer (Hacia 9 grados ayer)
<magu42> tengo mvdeo 18 ,   carrasco 10ºC
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> ta mortal
<virusuy> hoy voy abrigado en el bondi por las dudas
<virusuy> siempre les da por poner el AC del bondi al minimo
<virusuy> cosa de que te congeles
<virusuy> llega un punto que no sabes si somos humanos o ganado faenado
<magu42> en Mate dos paneles . arriba mvdeo  18º  , panel inferior carrasco 10º
<magu42> ta fresco
<virusuy> estas usando MATE ?
<virusuy> viste que el que lo desarrolló es un argentino ?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> sobre debian testing , repos en UBA
<magu42> magu +1
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> yo estoy colgado mirando kde tea time
<magu42> en el note   ubuntu 12.04 minimal install  , después , lxde-desktop, + cairo dock  
<pcapeluto> como anda gente?
<virusuy> un video-podcast  de gente de kde que esta en youtube
<virusuy> pcapeluto: aca con frio
<magu42> lo mejor de lo mejor jeje
<magu42> como va pcapeluto 
<magu42> que gusto verle 
<pcapeluto> bien, también con frío pero en cama.. jja
<magu42> pp
<magu42> pc
<magu42> mierda con el tab
<pcapeluto> alguno usa empathy para el irc?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ disculpe mis emails con carolina hace un tiempo
<pcapeluto> no problema, se entiende
<magu42> para irc ,   xchat +1
<magu42> pensé que estabas fuera
<magu42> celebro que andes en la vuelta , y en mi mente gonzalo con sus papis
<magu42> espero me entiendas pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> temas de salud, ya me había pasado en 2010 y ahora otra vez, pero ta...
<magu42> recuerdo el 2010 y tu tema de salud , asumí que repetías el cuadro , que alegría verte por aqui
<magu42> D+
<pcapeluto> ahora estoy tranquilo, con poca cosa.. en todo sentido, así que entro cuando puedo nomás, ya no tengo acceso diario ni ando a mil
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ tranqui , todo bien 
<pcapeluto> pera que voy a entrar con xchat
<magu42> si recordás en el lanzamiento de 11.10 en Maldonado que volvimos juntos en el auto de Daniel Mato  , tengo varios años más que tu
<pcapeluto> ahora siiii
<magu42> así que tranquilo , pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> es otra cosa
<magu42> xchat +1
<pcapeluto> totalmente
<magu42> largas discuciones en una buena con Rubianes amante de mozzilla , pero xchat es el mejor!!   jajaj
<magu42> discusiones *
<pcapeluto> che... alguno tiene idea como trabaja el Bazaar Explorer porque toy perdido totalmente
<pcapeluto> y necesito subir unas cosas
<pcapeluto> al launchpad
<magu42> bazzar explorer es pablo rubianes  jajaja
<pcapeluto> antes la tenía super clara :(
<pcapeluto> si me imaginé...
<magu42> a mano onda terminal siempre  virusuy 
<virusuy> pcapeluto: ya estoy pingeando a pablo por el gtalk
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> porque yo hace rato que no toco bzr
<pcapeluto> opa... virusuy, sabés usar el bzr desde línea?
<virusuy> dice que se va a dormir
<virusuy> soy onda secretaria
<magu42> Rubianes -1
<pcapeluto> jajajajajja
<virusuy> dice que le mandes un mail con la duda 
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<virusuy> o manda mail a la lista
<pcapeluto> le armo un ticket y espero soporte
<magu42> Rubianes onda luna de miel , ni bola a la gilada
<pcapeluto> se casó?
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> mas o menos
<pcapeluto> pah-..
<magu42> se fue a vivir con romina
<magu42> que es lo mismo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> para mi que soy el viejito
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> viven en su mansion del barrio Cordon
 * magu42 es poco serio
<pcapeluto> jajajjajjja
<pcapeluto> hijos en 3...2....1...
<pcapeluto> ta cantao
<magu42> pa fin de año 
<magu42> +1
<pcapeluto> seguro muchacho
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> ya estan en edad
<pcapeluto> el mío tardó un año en aparecer nomás, después que vivís en pareja ya ta
<virusuy> jajaja como esta ese pequeño ?
<virusuy> enorme , supongo
<pcapeluto> acá lo tengo, desde el viernes con fiebre
<virusuy> pah, pobre
<pcapeluto> tamos iguales... pero es la época
<pcapeluto> hay que cuidarse
<pcapeluto> igual ya no es el bebé pelao que iba a los eventos
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ cuanto tiene Gonzalo?
<pcapeluto> Por suerte le encanta Ubuntu y Android, a Windows casi no lo registra
<pcapeluto> tiene 3 años
<magu42> mierd
<virusuy> ta enorme ya
<pcapeluto> Le encanta gcompris
<magu42> me acuerdo en flisol 2011 jugando en un edubuntu ,  un caramelo 
<magu42> para comerselo
<magu42> jajaja
<pcapeluto> claro... ahora ya se pone el los juegos
<magu42> hay fotos
<pcapeluto> Le fascina Unity... JAJAJAJAJA
<magu42> unity -1  ,  gonzalito venga unos dias con el tio magu , que le vá a explicar!!
<magu42> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> Hay pero en los celulares, acá en esta compu no tengo mucho, cuando me acomode con el hardware tendré que recomponer todo eso
<pcapeluto> JAJJAJA es lo más grande que hay Unity
<pcapeluto> que están usando ustedes?
<magu42> los pendex no tienen drama pa´ńada usan lo que hay sin dramas
<magu42> los jovatos somos el problema jajaj
<pcapeluto> Pero... como? si agarra mi celular le llama la atención que tenga botones y la pantalla no haga nada cuando la toca
<magu42> yo uso del todo menos unity  , virusuy usa aix y esas cosa de ibm
<magu42> lxde+1
<magu42> mate+1
<pcapeluto> Tas usando Gnome-Shell? pah... no me pude acostumbrar
<pcapeluto> Mate?.... con GTK2? pah...
<pcapeluto> noooooo a mi no me llevan más para esos escritorios
<magu42> gnome shell nunca lo usé , y eso que soy usuario debian
<magu42> debian +1
<magu42> pero con el escritoriio que me sirve a mi
<pcapeluto> y debian ya lo tiene? pense que lo incluirian en el 2017
<magu42> debian testing está con gnome shell
<magu42> debian stable está con gnome panel
 * magu42 usa lo que le gusta a él
<magu42> lo que le gusta a los demás le importa un carajo
<pcapeluto> tal cual, después de todo para esto está
<magu42> en una buena
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> lxde con cairo dock  , es lo más ,  lo de más es humo de marqueting
 * magu42 muy loco
<magu42> jejejeje
<virusuy> gente, me fui a dormir
<virusuy> buen arranque de semana, nos leemos por aca
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<magu42> me cuesta creer lo que leo
<magu42> te vas a dormir?
<magu42> D+
<magu42> Nas noches virusuy 
<magu42> Nas noches ubuntu-uy
<magu42> jaja
<pcapeluto> SergioMeneses, estas?
<pcapeluto> como andan?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-09
<paramecium> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-10
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> ratman: aloha
<ubuntero> asterismo es Hellius?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-11
<pragmanaut__> quit
<pragmanaut> clear
<pragmanaut> clear
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<pragmanaut> buenas noches!
<Naudy> saludos pragmanaut 
<pragmanaut> que tal Naudy?
<Naudy> todo tranqui por el momento y por alla
<pragmanaut> tranqui tambien.
<pragmanaut> Incursionando en el canal
<Naudy> okey q bien
<pragmanaut> te conectas habitualmente al canal?
<Naudy> siempre y cuando tenga una conexion regular , pero tenia dias si conectarme
<pragmanaut> bien, entonces estas en contacto o sos parte del equipo de ubuntu-uy?
<pragmanaut> o del equipo de ubuntu venezuela, por lo que veo
<Naudy> pragmanaut, soy el contacto local de ubuntu-ve
<pragmanaut> bien, encantado de conocerte.
<pragmanaut> disculpa el desconocimiento
<Naudy> no problema , estamos para aprender
<Naudy> como decia un profesor, nadie nace aprendido
<Naudy> :)
<pragmanaut> es muy cierto
<Naudy> asi mismo es
<pragmanaut> entonces sos un veterano de la comunidad
<Naudy> no vale
<Naudy> para nada...
<Naudy> el veterano es eduardo q no se conectado..
<pragmanaut> desde un recien llegado todos se ven veteranos!
<Naudy> no ni tanto
<Naudy> por eso es q comunidad en cual todos aportan un poco
<pragmanaut> exacto, es lo interesante de la cuestion
<Naudy> saludos efpc2003 
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> oe Naudy 
<Naudy> todo tranqui por el momento Don SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> q bien
<SergioMeneses> aqui tengo los stikers para ud
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Naudy> excelente :)
<Naudy> y vas para EC?
<SergioMeneses> no se aun
<Naudy> aun esperando...
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  sabes q me preguntado por las camisa de libreoffice
<Naudy> y dije q esas fueron edicciones limitada y unica asi ya no hay mas
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92352694@N03/sets/72157633204638725/
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Naudy> esa fueron las fotos de evento de sabado pasado
<Naudy> yo estaba vivo a fuerza de medicamento por estaba critico por la gripe y le malestar
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, huy q se mejore ome
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> q feo
<Naudy> maso 
<Naudy> pero es la gripe esta fuerte en todas partes , ayer hable con una amiga en Lima y anda mal
<Naudy> luego le escribi a mi prima en Cl y me dijo q anda mal
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  por alli vi el video de congreso binacional
<Naudy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeCxaoy0sb8&feature=youtu.be
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, jeje nice
<Naudy> yo la verdad no podre ir...
<Naudy> si es Binacional asumo q alguien de colombia va para el evento
<SergioMeneses> no se
<Naudy> por eso lo digo
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> por q no seria binacional si es un solo pais
<Naudy> no tendria logica
<Naudy> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> good point
<SergioMeneses> no se... no se ha hablado con Mariel?
<Naudy> si pero de vista de medico
<Naudy> jajajajaj
<Naudy> ella estara en 25 en caracas
<Naudy> para lo lanzamiento de firefox OS en telefonica
<Naudy> la invitaron
<Naudy> por eso yo cambie el pasaje para 26
<Naudy> asi en teoria llego a SC el 26 en la tarde
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-13
<maxi_> buenas, alguien me podria decir si es posible conectando el celular en modo PC Siute al PC, tendria la posibilidad de navegar con el saldo BAM (Banda Ancha Movil) de antel?
<maxi_> !!!
<maxi_> hola alguien me podria ayudar con la instalacion de un modem huawei antel?
<maxi_> por fa!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-14
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy todo tranqui?
<magu42> bien y vos CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, ahi, medio complicado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<magu42> tranquilo
<CarlosNeyPastor> fuiste ayer a la reunion en extension cultura?
<magu42> yo no , pero vos debiste estar :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, no pude ir
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo a mi madre internada en el Hospital Español
<magu42> uhhhhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> la operan de la vesicula mañana
<CarlosNeyPastor> desde el martes ando medio complicado
<CarlosNeyPastor> con eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ando a las corridas
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso no pude ir
<magu42> me imagino!
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ya el miercoles me voy a estar reintegrando a todo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estudios y demas
<magu42> D+
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, saludos!
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> como vamos virusuy ?
<virusuy> todo bien, yendome al super en estos momentos
<virusuy> hablamos luego !
<SergioMeneses> ok
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-07
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas
<CarlosNeyPastor> __
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui???
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-design
<Ursinha> ci
<Ursinha> oops, sorry :P
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping ratman 
<ratman_home> holas
<ratman_home> CarlosNeyPastor, 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-08
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Los presentes, los bots y los no bots tambien
<ratman> holsa
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-09
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-10
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-11
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-12
<magu42> don ratman 
<magu42> ratman⟿ porque el folleto tiene a xubuntu ?
<magu42> xfce +1
<magu42> vie abr 11 23:38:15 UYT 2014
<aragorn_> holas
<ratman_home> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman_home, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan cualquiera de los dos
<ratman_home> nas
<ratman_home> tas en el labur 
<ratman_home> CarlosNeyPastor, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui ratman
<ratman_home> nas
<ratman_home> ahi tirando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien vive?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman_home, 
<ratman_home> holas
<ratman_home> calisto, 
<ratman_home> CarlosNeyPastor, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman_home, consulto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> conoces algun OCR local para un pc?
<CarlosNeyPastor> necesito un OCR y no encuentro alguno que meta honda
<CarlosNeyPastor> onda
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<ratman_home> alguna vez use uno 
<ratman_home> pero hace tiempo que no uso 
<ratman_home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP1fVhuW_as
<ratman_home> ya vengo 
<ratman_home> toy
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me funco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo el ocrfeeder y que usa Tesseract y no me reconoce el texto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me deja el campo en blando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> blanco 
<ratman_home> mirate agunos de esta lista 
<ratman_home> es lo que se me ocurre
<ratman_home> http://linuxmint.tumblr.com/post/48992465652/6-useful-ocr-tools-for-linux-users
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-13
<calisto> CarlosNeyPastor: vos sabes que no se si ocular no es ademas un ocr o el visor de gnome
<calisto> ratman ratman_. pong
<ratman_> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos los presentes y los no presentes (incluyo si al algun bot o botito)
<ratman_home> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui Ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que se cuenta?
<ratman_home> aca mirando 
<ratman_home> tava mirando los talleres de 45 mi 
<ratman_home> hay que ver que horarios queremso de charla y taler
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo migrando de Ubuntu One a otra nuve
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> nube
<CarlosNeyPastor> me sacan las nubes me sacan un 50% de la vida
<CarlosNeyPastor> y jugando al 2048 claro 
<ratman_home> yo ando intentando 
<ratman_home> conf un raspberry
<ratman_home> para hacer mi nube personal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la intente un tiempo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> con que lo estas intentanto?
<ratman_home> estaba con arkos pero justo no me anda la parte de ownclound
<ratman_home> estaba bueno trae un monton de cosas
<ratman_home> asi que ahora intentare instalarlo a mano 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo que habia hecho un tiempo fue montar los discos de mi maquina remotamente y no me calente mucho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro que siempre uso mi notebook 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre es mas interesate 
<calisto> hola ratman CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola calisto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ratman_home> nas calisto 
<calisto> bien de bien
<calisto> ustedes?
<calisto> a punto de hacer unos raviloes
<ratman_home> ahi tirando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, yo recien termine de cocinar con mi novia un arroz con revuelto de verudura y especias varias
<calisto> pa ratman_home si tenes hasta pa tirar te esta andando barvaro....
<ratman_home> hehe
<calisto> CarlosNeyPastor: vos donde vivias?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Capurro 
<calisto> llueve por sus casas
<calisto> aca acaba de caer un chaparron
<ratman_home> aca no
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahira no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> chu chu chu...
<calisto> tengo ganas de ugar un juego primera persona, no se porque el Urban Terror me de encontrar servidores
<CarlosNeyPastor> chu que voy al teatro en un rato 
<calisto> leva paraguas :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> amnesia
<CarlosNeyPastor> juegaso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me gusta
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre los dejo olvidados
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
 * CarlosNeyPastor es un desastre para usar paraguas
<ratman_home> cambiaron el master
<ratman_home> calisto 
<ratman_home> creo que es cl_master.....  master.urbanterror.info
<calisto> o sea que tengo que reconfigurar el server master, no se como se hace, voy a tener que buscar 
<ratman_home> lo que te puse es el comando 
<ratman_home> no lo recierdo bien 
<ratman_home>  \cl_master "master.urbanterror.info
<ratman_home> asi 
<ratman_home> en la consola
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca jugue al Urban Terror 
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre estoy por instalarlo y me quedo en el voy 
<calisto> mmm ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> vuelvo en un rato 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo uqe hacer unas vueltas
<ratman_home> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos ratman_home 
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos calisto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos estamos hablando
<calisto> salu2
 * CarlosNeyPastor recomienda jugar a Left 4 dead
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si me voy 
<ratman_home> lo tengo 
<ratman_home> pero los serer mucho lag
 * calisto esta actualizando su gnome a la versión 3.12
<ratman_home> y que tal
<ratman_home> yo nado configurando el raspberry 
<ratman_home> a ver si me instalo el clound alli
<calisto> que cloud? ratman_home
<ratman_home> owncloud
<calisto> a bien de bien ratman_home  tenes que meterle  un storage grande
<ratman_home> un disco externo de 1 tera
<ratman_home> jeje
<calisto> jaja vos si que tenes grande el storage
<ratman_home> jua
<ratman_home> buen ahi lo termine de instalar
<ratman_home> me falta configurar y ver si anda
<calisto> que version de own loud instalaste?
<ratman_home> la 5
<calisto> me re interesa porque me parece que la 5 tiene un bug
<calisto> imortante
<calisto> se libero la 6 ya
<ratman_home> yo no la vi en la web
<calisto> y podes editar documentos colaborativamente
<ratman_home> sino la ubiera bajado 
<calisto> por ej. si en una carpeta tenia 5000 archivos de poquitos ks
<calisto> y lo querias subir unsando webdav no probe con el sincrinizado 
<calisto> te empieza a demorar 2 segundos por archivo 
<calisto> haces la quenta y te da una cantidad enorme de tiempo
<ratman_home> sip 
<ratman_home> bueno andar anda
<calisto> impecable, contame si te pasa algo  o no capaz que la vercion para rasperry no tiene ese bug, pero a mi me complico
 * calisto esta reiniciando su equipo
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-06
<estudiante> hola
<estudiante>  #mar
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-08
<magu42> ...
<victortyau> donde esta libert charrua?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-09
<magu42> ...
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-11
<magu42> ..
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-12
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hay alguien de ubuntu!
<ubuntero> quiero instalar la ultima versión en una partición del disco duro y en la otra window seven ... alguien me puede dar ideas?
<ubuntero> será otro dia! ja ! ...
#ubuntu-uy 2016-04-15
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa! magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> haciendo guardia 
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> al firme
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas magu42 ?
<magu42> todo bien y  vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, aca entrando a hacer unas consultas en otro canal a ver si alguien me tira una linea
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon,  mi mala educacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos los bots :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ando en la pelea con un nagios 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para matar el tiempo nomas
<CarlosNeyPastor> termine de pelear con un owncloud hace unas semanas y ahora nado con un nagios a las piñas
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi que se cuenta?
<magu42> uhhh  de nagios ni idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo llevo casi todo, me faltan los servicios SNMP para monitoreo de micro, ram y espacio en disco y agregarle un icono
<CarlosNeyPastor> el error que estoy teniendo es que me da que no defino el check_ en ningun lado
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tema es que tengo que definirlo con cfg_file=blablabla 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no encuentro donde
<magu42> paso jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace unos dias estoy con lo mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> en todos lados esta el tuto de nagios pero desde ppa y estoy usando el de los repos
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me coinciden las rutas
<magu42> me estoy yendo 
<magu42> a ver algo de tele  je
<magu42> nas noches CarlosNeyPastor 
<el_tejo> Buenas Noches
#ubuntu-uy 2016-04-17
<ubuntero> Buenas que tal?
#ubuntu-uy 2020-04-10
<g16688gnu> Hola, en que anda este chat. Gracias a ustedes y un manual que toma como ejempo este irc pude descubrir este mundo de los irc. Está genial, no encontraba información en español acerca del software libre.
<g16688gnu> gracias sigo aprendiendo gracias a todos ustedes
<g16688gnu> ForbiddenYou don't have permission to access this resource.Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. Me salió este error al usar el enlace http://www.ubuntu.org.uy
#ubuntu-uy 2020-04-11
<rat0ne> Hola!...
